# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  كل حديث في كتاب الموطأ للامام مالك موصول فهو صحيح

## ابن رجب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ما الذي يراه المشايخ في هذه العبارة :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كل حديث في كتاب الموطأ للامام مالك موصول فهو صحيح  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
أو 
((لايوجد حديث موصول في الموطأ إلا وهو صحيح))

ودمتم سالمين

----------


## ابن رجب

للرفع ,,

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

نعم  هذا صحيح، بل إن كل أحاديث الموطإ صحيحة إذ أوصل غير الموصول منها الحافظ أبو عمر ابن عبد البر القرطبي إلا أربعة أحاديث أوصلها الحافظ أبو عمرو بن الصلاح  ومن ثم كان القول المعتبر أن الموطأ داخل دائرة كتب الصحيح إلى جانبي صحيحي البخاري ومسلم مع فضل السبق إذ كان البخاري رحمه الله يقول: أصح الأسانيد : مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر ،وإذا وجد في الباب حديثا لمالك صدره به...

----------


## بن سالم

... السَّلامُ عَلَيكُمُ ورَحْمَةُ اللهِ وبَرَكاتُهُ : 
[ نَعَمْ ! ( الْمُوَطَّأُ ) مِنْ كُتُبِ الحَديثِ الصَّحيحِ ، وَلَيسَ فيهِ حَديثٌ مُسنَدٌ ؛ إِلاَّ وَهُوَ صَحِيْحٌ ] .
قَالَهُ الشَّيخُ الجُدَيعُ فِكِتابِهِ النَّافِعِ [ تَحريرِ عُلُومِ الحَديثِ 2/836 ] .
وَجاءَ فِي الفِهرَسِ 2/1159 : صِحَّةُ مُسْنَداتِ (الْمُوَطَّإِ) .

----------


## محمّد الأمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا لا يصح بإطلاقه، ففي الموطأ أسانيد فيها مجاهيل وفيما ما هو معلول.

هذا شيء وشيء آخر أن ابن عبد البر وصل كثيرا من تلك الأحاديث من وجوه ضعيفة فلا عبرة بوصلها. ومن أمثلة الأحاديث المنقطعة في الموطأ:

عن مالك أنه بلغه أن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان يقول: «إذا نشأتْ بَحْريةً ثم تشاءمتْ، فتلك عينٌ غُدَيقةٌ». قال ابن عبد البر في "التجريد" (ص254): «لا يُحفظ عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من وجهٍ يصح من جهة الإسناد. ولا يُعرف هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ في غير الموطأ، إلا ما رواه الشافعي عن إبراهيم بن أبي يحيى (متروك) ولفظه: إذا نشأت بحرية ثم استحالت شامية فهو أمطر لها. ولم يسنده أيضاً. وهو منقطع عنده مع ضعفه». معنى الحديث: إذا ظهرت سحابة من ناحية البحر ثم أخذت نحو الشمال، فستمطر ماءً كثيراً. ومعناه باطل كما ترى.

وحديث «أما إني لا أَنسى، و لكن أُنَسَّى لأشرِّعَ». قال الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة (#101): «باطل لا أصل له. و قد أورده بهذا اللفظ الغزالي في "الإحياء" (4|38) مجزوما بنسبته إليه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، فقال العراقي في "تخريجه": ذكره مالك بلاغاً بغير إسناد، 
و قال ابن عبد البر: لا يوجد في "الموطأ" إلا مرسلاً لا إسناد له. و كذا قال حمزة الكناني: إنه لم يرد من غير طريق مالك. و قال أبو طاهر الأنماطي: و قد طال بحثي عنه و سؤالي عنه للأئمة و الحفاظ فلم أظفر به و لا سمعت عن أحد أنه ظفر به. قال: و ادعى بعض طلبة الحديث أنه وقع له مسندا. قلت: فالعجب من ابن عبد البر كيف يورد الحديث في "التمهيد" جازما بنسبته إلى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في غير موضع منه، فانظر (1|100 و 5|108 و 10|184)! قلت: الحديث في "الموطأ" (1|161) عن مالك أنه بلغه أن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: "إني لأنسى أو أنسى لأسن". فقول المعلق على "زاد المعاد" (1|286) "وإسناده منقطع" ليس بصحيح بداهة 
لأنه كما ترى بلاغ لا إسناد له. و لذلك قال الحافظ فيما نقل الزرقاني في "شرح الموطأ" (1|205): لا أصل له. و ظاهر الحديث أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا ينسى بباعث البشرية وإنما ينسيه الله ليشرع. و على هذا فهو مخالف لما ثبت في "الصحيحين" و غيرهما من حديث ابن مسعود مرفوعا: "إنما أنا بشر أنسى كما تنسون، فإذا نسيت فذكروني". و لا ينافي هذا أن يترتب على نسيانه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حكم و فوائد من البيان و التعليم. و القصد أنه لا يجوز نفي النسيان الذي هو من طبيعة البشر عنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لهذا الحديث الباطل لمعارضته لهذا الحديث الصحيح».

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

هذان الحديثان من الأحاديث الأربعة التي لم يوصلها الحافظ ابن عبد البر وأوصلها الحافظ ابن الصلاح كما تقدمت الإشارة إلى ذلك  
  وقبل ابن الصلاح قال أبوالعباس الداني {ت532ه} في "الإيماء إلى أطراف أحاديث الموطأ":"
  ح- "إذا أنشأت بحرية ثم تشاءمت فتلك عين غذيقة" ، هذا غريب لا يكاد يوجد في شيء من الأمهات ، وفد رويناه مسندا ثم ذكر سندين له  إليه ...
 ح- "إني لأنسى أوأنسى لأسن "، وهذا غريب ،يقال إن مالكا انفرد به ، سمعت أبا علي حسين بن محمد الجياني يقول : سمعت أبا الوليد بن خلف الباجي يقول سمعت أبا عبد الله محمد بن علي الصوري الحافظ يقول سمعت أبا محمد عبد الغني بن سعيد الحافظ يقول سمعت حمزة بن محمد الكناني يقول : كل ما في الموطأمن مرسل حديث رسول الله ىصلى الله عليه وسلم يوجد له أصل من الإسناد من حديث مالك أو من غير حديثه إلا حديثين ...  ثم ذكر الحديثين السابقين 
  قال أبو العباس الداني: وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إني لأنسى أو أنسى لأسن ..." جاء معناه في حديث النوم عن الصلاة لابن مسعود قال فيه:" إن الله تعالى لو أراد ألا تناموا عنها لن تناموا ولكن أراد أن تكون سنة لمن بعدكم "خرجه أبو سليمان الطيالسي وروي أيضا من حديث ابن مسعود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"إنما أنا بشر أنسى كما تنسون " قال ابن الأشيري خرجه النسائي وتمامه :"فإذا نسيت فذكروني "

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

فاتني في الرد السابق أن أسأل الأخ الأمين عما يقصد بقوله: في أسانيد الموطإ مجاهيل ومن هم هؤلاء المجاهيل ؟ نرجو البيان لأن المنطقة التي نتحدث عنها لا يأمن المرء أن يسقط فيها من شاهق فمالك ليس بينه وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حيث الزمن سوى عقود معدودة وهو يروي عن التابعين، وأئمة هذا العلم قالوا :إن مالكا لا يروي إلا عن ثقة 
                                      { وقل رب زدني علما}

----------


## الباجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ... ... ....
> معنى الحديث: إذا ظهرت سحابة من ناحية البحر ثم أخذت نحو الشمال، فستمطر ماءً كثيراً. ومعناه باطل كما ترى.....


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
إضافة إلى سؤال الأخ المعيار ... أتمنى أن أعرف لماذا المعنى باطل؟
وإجمالا فقد قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - عن الأحاديث الأربعة المنوه بها : ( .. وليس منها حديث منكر ولا ما يدفعه أصل ).

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

نحن في انتظار ردك يا أخانا محمد الأمين

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

بارك الله فيكم
 للشيخ ابن الصلااح  رحمه الله رسالة في وصل البلاغات الاربع في الموطأ
طبعت بتحقيق الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن الصديق رحمه الله
وظاهرها موهم فانه لم يصل شيئا من هذه البلاغات بل قال: "والقول الفصل عندي في ذلك كله ما انا ذاكره وهو :
ان هذه الاحاديث الاربعة لم ترد بهذا اللفظ المذكور في الموطا الا في الموطا
ولا ورد ما هو في معنى واحد منها بتمامه في غير الموطا الا حديث اذا انشات بحرية من وجه لا يثبت
والثلاثة الاخر 
واحد وهو حديث ليلة القدر ورد بعض معناه من وجه غير صحيح
واثنان منها ورد بعض معناهما من وجه جيد
احدهما صحيح وهو حديث النسيان
والاخر حسن وهو حديث وصية معاذ رضي الله عنه"انتهى
والحديث الذي ذكر انه في بعض معنى حديث النسيان حديث ابن مسعود انما انا بشر انسى ........ الحديث وهو في الصحيحين
فليتنبه لذلك.

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> إضافة إلى سؤال الأخ المعيار ... أتمنى أن أعرف لماذا المعنى باطل؟
> وإجمالا فقد قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - عن الأحاديث الأربعة المنوه بها : ( .. وليس منها حديث منكر ولا ما يدفعه أصل ).


بارك الله بك، ولعلك تراجع كلام الألباني ورده على ابن عبد البر وقوله عن الحديث "مخالف لما ثبت في "الصحيحين" و غيرهما"، أما عن الحديث الذي قبله فالكلام يقودنا لعلم الأرصاد الجوية. والمعروف أنه ليس كل ريح بحرية تتجه للشمال فستمطر بغزارة... هذا قد لا يكون وقد يكون الأمر بعكس ذلك... لكن التعليق على الحديث الآخر أسهل.

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> وأئمة هذا العلم قالوا :إن مالكا لا يروي إلا عن ثقة 
> { وقل رب زدني علما}


كان مالك ممن اعتنى بنقد الرجال خاصة أهل بلده، وهو معتدل مع بعض التشدد. قال ابن عيينة: «ما كان أشد انتقاد مالك للرجال وأعلمه بشأنهم». وقال ابن حجر في (التلخيص الحبير) (3|10) في بعض الرواة: «قد اعتمده مالك مع شدة نقده». وقد شاع أن كل ما في الموطأ ثقات، وهو غلط، وإنما قيل أن ما روى عنه مالك (بغير واسطة) فهو ثقة، وهو غلط كذلك. فقد روى عن جماعة من الضعفاء مثل: 
عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق أبي أمية البصري
عبد الله بن لهيعة
عاصم بن عبيد الله 
شريك بن أبي نمر 
عطاء الخراساني
داود بن الحصين الأموي
عمرو بن أبي عمرو
وهذا الأخير – واسمه ميسرة – مولى المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب القرشي، ضعفه ابن معين رغم أنه من شيوخ مالك. وقيل إذا قال مالك "عن الثقة" فهو ابن لهيعة. وابن لهيعة ضعيف الحفظ سواء قبل احتراق كتبه أم بعدها. وهو فوق ذلك شيعي مدلّس ضعيف العقل.

قال القاضي إسماعيل: «إنما يعتبر بمالك في أهل بلده، فأما الغرباء فليس يحتج به فيهم». وقال الشيخ محمد خلف سلامة: «والقول بتوثيق جميع شيوخ مالك بلا استثناء، مذهب ضعيف أو لا يخلو من تساهل. والحق الذي يوافق ما صرح به غير واحد من المحققين: هو توثيق المدنيين من شيوخ مالك، إلا إذا قام الدليل على خلاف ذلك. بخلاف غير المدنيين من شيوخه، فلا تعد رواية مالك عنهم كافية في توثيقهم».

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم
سؤال الأخ ابن رجب متوجهٌ لما وصله الإمام مالك لا للبلاغات ونحوها

وفي هذا أودُّ أن أقول:
جلالة الإمام مالك بن أنس ومكانته ومكانة كتابه الموطأ معلومةٌ 
وقد يقع في الموطأ شيءٌ من الألفاظ والروايات التي اختلف فيها الرواة وانتقدها الحفاظ، 
ولذا صنف الدارقطني كتابه (الأحاديث التي خولف فيها مالك)

ومثل هذا واقعٌ في الصحيحين أيضاً، ومع هذا تبقى مكانتهما ومنزلتهما التي تفردا بها
وكذا موطأ مالك

وأما شيوخه فوجود بعض الضعفاء الذين يروي عنهم لا يؤثر على إطلاق القاعدة، فهي قاعدةٌ أغلبية
كما أنًّ الثناءَ على الصحيحين وصحة أحاديثهما لا ينقضه وجود شيء من الأحاديث المنتقدة عليهما

----------


## ابن السائح

> فقد روى عن جماعة من الضعفاء مثل: 
> عاصم بن عبيد الله 
> شريك بن أبي نمر 
> عطاء الخراساني
> داود بن الحصين الأموي


هل وقفت على رواية ثابتة عن مالك عن عاصم بن عبيد الله
أما ابن أبي نمر فالأكثر على توثيقه وبعضهم غمزه بما لا يسقطه والأشبه بالصواب أنه صدوق قد يخطئ
وأكثر العلماء على توثيق عطاء الخراساني وضعفه البخاري وغيره
وروايات داود بن الحصين مستقيمة إلا ما كان منها عن عكرمة



> عمرو بن أبي عمرو
> وهذا الأخير – واسمه ميسرة –


بل ميسرة اسم أبيه
وبعض العلماء يقوون ما كان من روايته عن غير عكرمة



> وابن لهيعة ضعيف الحفظ سواء قبل احتراق كتبه أم بعدها. وهو فوق ذلك شيعي


أود أن أقف على البرهان الدال على تشيعه
ولم أر برهانا قاطعا يدل على رواية مالك عن ابن لهيعة
إن هي إلا ظنون وإن علا قدر من أطلق ذلك
ولا يصح مؤاخذة الإمام مالك يرحمه الله بظن غير محقق
وعلى كل فيعز أن تجد مثل الإمام مالك في تحريه وتوقيه في التحمل والرواية

----------


## ابن رجب

> بارك الله فيكم
> سؤال الأخ ابن رجب متوجهٌ لما وصله الإمام مالك لا للبلاغات ونحوها
> وفي هذا أودُّ أن أقول:
> جلالة الإمام مالك بن أنس ومكانته ومكانة كتابه الموطأ معلومةٌ 
> وقد يقع في الموطأ شيءٌ من الألفاظ والروايات التي اختلف فيها الرواة وانتقدها الحفاظ، 
> ولذا صنف الدارقطني كتابه (الأحاديث التي خولف فيها مالك)
> ومثل هذا واقعٌ في الصحيحين أيضاً، ومع هذا تبقى مكانتهما ومنزلتهما التي تفردا بها
> وكذا موطأ مالك
> وأما شيوخه فوجود بعض الضعفاء الذين يروي عنهم لا يؤثر على إطلاق القاعدة، فهي قاعدةٌ أغلبية
> كما أنًّ الثناءَ على الصحيحين وصحة أحاديثهما لا ينقضه وجود شيء من الأحاديث المنتقدة عليهما


صدقت شيخنا الحبيب سؤالي واضح وسبحان الله انت تفهمني دائما

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

إن مما يثلج الصدر ويبعث على الارتياح هذا التجاوب الإيجابي من الإخوان الكرام مع هذا الموضوع العلمي الدقيق من علوم الحديث وكان في مشاركاتهم من الإفادات والإضاءات ما يكفي ويشفي بحمد الله 
   تبقى بعض الأمور المتعلقة برجال مالك فالاختيار الراجح أن   المتكلم فيهم - على قلتهم - منهم ثقات كثور بن زيد الديلي وداود بن الحصين .
  قال ابن معين : ثور بن زيد الديلي ثقة يروي عنه مالك ويرضاه ، وداود بن حصين ثقة 
  وعطاء بن عبد الله الخراساني ذكره البخاري في الضعفاء ، لكن ذلك غير مسلم فيحيي بن معين يقول: وقد روى مالك بن أنس عن عطاء الخراساني وعطاء ثقة .
  وقد أخرج عنه مسلم ، وقال أبو حاتم : لا بأس به روى عنه مالك وغيره .
  وقال ابن رجب : وقد بين الترمذي في علله أن ما ذكره البخاري لا يوافق عليه ، وأنه ثقة عند أكثر أهل الحديث . 
  نعم روى مالك عن رجلين ضعيفين يقول ابن معين عن الأول منهما: لم يحدث مالك إلا عن ضعيفين ، عبد الكريم وهو أبو أمية وعن آخر / .وهذا الثاني قال عنه النسائي : : لا نعلم مالكا روى عن إنسان ضعيف مشهور بالضعف إلا عاصم بن عبيد الله ،فإنه روى عنه حديثا .
 ومع ذلك فإن رواية مالك عنهما لم تؤثر على الموطإ فعبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق لم يدخل في الكتاب عنه حكما أفرده به ، وعاصم بن عبيد الله بن عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب ، روى عنه مالك أن عمر بن الخطاب رأى رجلا حد شفرة ..الحديث ... 
    وقد قال العجلي في حقه: لا بأس به ، وقال ابن عدي : هو مع ضعفه يكتب حديثه وعلى الرغم من كل ذلك فإنه لم يكن عند مالك بذاك يدل على ذلك قوله:" عجبا من شعبة الذي ينتقي الرجال وهو يحدث عن عاصم بن عبيد الله"

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

عبدالكريم بن ابي المخارق  ليس له في الموطا الا خبر واحد مرسل 
مالك عن عبدالكريم بن ابي المخارق  البصري :انه قال:من كلام النبوة اذا لم تستح فافعل ما شئت ووضع اليدين احداهما على الاخرى في الصلاة  يضع اليمنى على اليسرى وتعجيل الفطر والاستيناء بالسحور.
وليس في خبره هذا ما ينكر فقد صح مرفوعا ببعض لفظه وبمعناه من غير وجه

واما عاصم بن عبيدالله فليس لمالك عنه في الموطا رواية .

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بارك اله في الإخوان على ما أولوا به هذا الموضوع من عناية فائقة لكن يبقى دائما كلام الأخ الأمين في حاجة إلى البيان ، وما علاقة الأرصاد الجوية بتصحيح الحديث أو تضعيفه؟ فالرجاء إما البيان أو الاعتذار والرجوع إلى الحق فضيلة كما لا يخفى

----------


## ابن السائح

> عبدالكريم بن ابي المخارق  ليس له في الموطا الا خبر واحد مرسل


جزاك الله خيرا
روى عنه الإمام هذا الأثر المعضل
وروى أيضا عنه عن سعيد بن جبير أن عبد الله بن عباس رقد ثم استيقظ فقال لخادمه أنظر ما صنع الناس وهو يومئذ قد ذهب بصره فذهب الخادم ثم رجع فقال قد انصرف الناس من الصبح فقام عبد الله بن عباس فأوتر ثم صلى الصبح

ولم أر له في الموطإ حديثا مسندا مرفوعا

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

> جزاك الله خيرا
> وروى أيضا عنه عن سعيد بن جبير أن عبد الله بن عباس رقد ثم استيقظ فقال لخادمه أنظر ما صنع الناس وهو يومئذ قد ذهب بصره فذهب الخادم ثم رجع فقال قد انصرف الناس من الصبح فقام عبد الله بن عباس فأوتر ثم صلى الصبح


وجزيت بمثله 
وشكرا لك على هذا البيان والاستدراك.

----------


## الباجي

> بارك الله بك، ولعلك تراجع كلام الألباني ورده على ابن عبد البر وقوله عن الحديث "مخالف لما ثبت في "الصحيحين" و غيرهما"، أما عن الحديث الذي قبله فالكلام يقودنا لعلم الأرصاد الجوية. والمعروف أنه ليس كل ريح بحرية تتجه للشمال فستمطر بغزارة... هذا قد لا يكون وقد يكون الأمر بعكس ذلك... لكن التعليق على الحديث الآخر أسهل.


وفيك بارك الله.
كلام العلامة الألباني - رحمه الله - على الرأس والعين ... وأصله في الفتح عند شرح حديث ذي اليدين فيما أحسب ... ولكن يرد عليه أن هذا في الأفعال والأقوال البلاغية ... أما أمور الدنيا فهي المقصودة بقوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( إنما أنا بشر مثلكم ... ) الحديث ... عموما هذه من مسائل الخلاف بينهم ... ويبقى ظاهر قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  سنقرئك فلا تنسى إلا ما شاء الله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  موافقا لحديث الموطأ ...
أما مسألة الأرصاد الجوية ... فلو فتحنا بابها وباب مثيلاتها .. فربما اتسع الخرق علينا حتى ما وجدنا لرتقه سبيلا ... وما نسب للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أفهمه على ما قال حافظ الأندلس - رحمه الله - في تمهيده : ( ... وقول رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  في هذا الحديث إنما خرج على العرف والعادة، لا على أنه يعلم نزول الماء بشيء من الأشياء علما صحيحا لا يخلف،  لأن ذلك من علم الغيب، بل قد صح أن المدرك لعلم شيء من ذلك مرة قد يخطيء فيه من الوجه الذي أصاب مرة أخرى، فليس بعلم صحيح يقطع عليه، ومعلوم أن النوء قد يخوي فلا يُنزل شيئا وإنما هي تجارب تخطيء وتصيب، وعلم الغيب على صحة هو لله عز وجل وحده لا شريك له، ونزول الغيث من مفاتيح الغيب الخمس التي لا يعلمها إلا الله عز وجل ...). 
وقد قال في استذكاره موفقا - رحمه الله - : ( ... يقول: إذا مالت السحابة الظاهرة من جهة الغرب إلى الشمال وهو عندنا البحرية ولا تميل كذلك إلا بالريح النكباء التي بين الغرب والجنوب هي القبلة فإنها يكون ماؤها غدقا يعني غزيرا معينا لأن الجنوب تسوقها وتستدرها وهذا معروف عند العرب وغيرهم ).

وحفاظا على المنهج السوي يبقى ثبوت هذا كله منوطا بصحة السند عندنا ... وإلا فمكانة مالك قد علمت منذ زمن ... وكتابه أصل أصيل رجع إليه واستقى من علمه أئمة فحول ذو رواية وروية ... وما كان ليضع فيه إلا ما رآه صحيحا عنده ... وهو الناقد الحصيف ... وإمام السنة والفقه ... الذي شهد بفضله وعلمه وإمامته من يعلمهم الجميع.

----------


## محمّد الأمين

الحمد لله

أنا موافق تماماً لما أفاده الشيخ الفاضل "الحمادي" وخاصة قوله "وأما شيوخه فوجود بعض الضعفاء الذين يروي عنهم لا يؤثر على إطلاق القاعدة، فهي قاعدةٌ أغلبية. كما أنًّ الثناءَ على الصحيحين وصحة أحاديثهما لا ينقضه وجود شيء من الأحاديث المنتقدة عليهما". لكن قول فضيلته "قاعدة أغلبية" يعارض سؤال الأخ الفاضل ابن رجب "((لايوجد حديث موصول في الموطأ إلا وهو صحيح))" هكذا بدون استثناء.

نعم، غالب ما في الموطأ من أحاديث متصلة هي صحيحة وقد أخرج أكثرها البخاري ومسلم، ومنها من ينزل عن شرط الصحيحين، وقليل منها ما ينزل عن مرتبة الصحيح.

ومن روى عنه مالك مباشرة فهذا توثيق له من مالك، وقد يخالفه غيره من علماء الجرح والتعديل، فيرجح أن الرجل ضعيفاً. أما من كان له ذكر في الموطأ فليس هذا توثيق له. ولا أعلم أحداً من تلاميذ مالك فهم غير ذلك، بل إن أفقه تلاميذه (الإمام الشافعي) قد ضعف حديث امرأة في الموطأ بجهالتها عنده. ثم في الموطأ نساء مجهولات من الوحدان. مثل حميدة، وأم محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ثوبان، وأم محمد بن زيد بن قنفذ، وقد قال عنها الألباني في "تمام المنة" (ص161): «وهي مجهولة لا تُعرف». وهناك رجال مجاهيل أيضاً، لكني ذكرت النساء لأن الإمام مالك (وغيره) لا يمكنه أن يعرف عن أحوال النساء من غير محارمه. هذا ستر مغطى لا يعلم إلا في المشهورات كثيرات الحديث.

والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

سأتناول أسماء  النساء اللواتي  ذكر الأخ الأمين أنهن مجهولات  لنرى من هن:
 1- حميدة بنت عبيد بن رفاعة  هكذا عند كل رواة الموطإ عن مالك إلايحيي بن يحيي فقال : حميدة بنت أبي عبيدة ابن فروة ، قال ابن عبد البر: ولم يتابعه عليه أحد وهو غلط منه  ورفاعة بن رافع الأنصاري من الصحابة 
  و حديث حميدة عند أصحاب السنن وذكرها ابن حبان في الثقات وقال ابن حجر في التقريب مقبولة من الخامسة
  2- أم محمد والدة محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ثوبان   ذكرها ابن الحذاء في الثعريف في المبهمات والمبهم من الرجال غير المجهول بنوعيه و قال ابن حجر في التقريب : مقبولة من الثالثة وقال لخزرجي في الخلاصة: أم محمد عن عائشة وعنها ربيبها علي بن جدعان    
  فكيف يحكم على هاتين بالجهالة 
    أما أم محمد بن زيد بن قنفذ فلم أقف عليها فيما بين يدي فدلني أخي  - الأمين - على مكانها عسى أن أنفع في بيان حالها ، وإذا أخطأت فأتمنى أن نجد من بين إخواننا من يردني إلى الصواب 
                                                                   والله أعلم

----------


## محمّد الأمين

السلام عليكم

مقبولة (في التقريب) أي مجهولة، وذكر ابن حبان لها في الثقات لا يعتد به لأن من عادته ذكر المجاهيل في كتابه للمعرفة. وكلاهما من الوحدان كذلك.

وأم محمد بن زيد ذكرها الذهبي في الميزان وقال "لا تُعرف"

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من قال : إن مقبولة في التقريب مجهولة ؟ مع أن مؤلفه نفسه يقول وهو يتحدث عن المراتب التي حصرها في اثنتي عشرة مرتبة :
   السادسة : من ليس له من الحديث إلا القليل ، ولم يثبت فيه ما يترك حديثه من أجله ، وإليه الإشارة بلفظ مقبول ، حيث يتابع ، وإلا فلين الحديث .   
  وأجدد السؤال عن أم محمد بن يزيد أين ورد ذكرها في الموطإ وفي أي رواية ؟

----------


## الباجي

وفقك الله.
في حديث أم سلمة في باب: ( الرخصة في صلاة المرأة في الدرع والخمار ).

وابنها: محمد بن زيد بن قنفذ

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

شكرا للأخ الباجي على تعاونك وإرشادك إلى الموضع الذي جاء فيه ذكر أم محمد بن زيد 
 إن الصيغة التي جاءت في الموطأ هي:"مالك عن محمد بن زيد بن قنفذ عن أمه أنها سألت أم سلمة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ماذا تصلي فيه المرأة من الثياب ؟ فقالت تصلي في الدرع والخمار ...  
 واسمه الكامل: محمد بن زيد بن المهاجر بن قنفذ ، لجده المهاجر صحبة 
 وأمه : كنيتها أم حرام تابعية روى عنها ابنها وروت هي عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها ، قال ابن حجر في التهذيب : ذكر ابن بشكوال أن اسمها آمنة ، ولعله يعني في كتاب غوامض الأسماء المبهمة وعدها في التقريب من الرابعة

----------


## أبومحمدالإدريسي

علم و متعة
بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## الباجي

أحسن الله إليك.
ما ذكرتَه حسنٌ ... فربما رفع شيئا من جهالة عينها ... ولكن المشكلة عند مخالفك تكمن في قوله:




> ... ... ...
> لكني ذكرت النساء لأن الإمام مالك (وغيره) لا يمكنه أن يعرف عن أحوال النساء من غير محارمه. هذا ستر مغطى لا يعلم إلا في المشهورات كثيرات الحديث.
> والله أعلم.


وكان قد ذكر هذا في موضع آخر:
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.p...26&postcount=3
فلعلك تجيبه عن هذا موفقاً.

----------


## الباجي

وكذلك هذا يحتاج لجواب:




> أما من كان له ذكر في الموطأ فليس هذا توثيق له. ولا أعلم أحداً من تلاميذ مالك فهم غير ذلك ... ... ...  والله أعلم.


ولا أدري هل يكفي فيه دعوى بعض أهل العلم أن ما في الموطأ صحيح كله موصوله ومرسله ومقطوعه وبلاغه عند مالك ومن قلده أم لا يكفي؟

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

لا يخفى أن أهل الحديث يقصدون بالرجال رواة الحديث ذكورا وإناثا إما من باب التغليب أو لقلة عدد النساء بالقياس إلى عدد الرجال 
  والنساء كالرجال في الرواية يقول الحافظ ابن عبد البر :" إن خبر الآحاد النساء فيه والرجال سواء وإنما المراعاة في ذلك في الحفظ والإتقان والصلاح ..." 
  بل إن الراويات من النساء مستورات أو ثقات حتى قال الحافظ الذهبي :"ما علمت في النساء من اتهمت  ولا من تركوها "
 ولا خلاف أن مالكا رحمه الله أول من التزم الصحة في الحديث المسند المتصل قبل البخاري كما أنه أول من وضع أسس نقد الرجال كقوله :لا يؤخذ العلم من أربعة ويؤخذ من سوى ذلك ... على أن اشتهار شعبة بأنه أول من تكلم في الرجال فإنما كان   بسبب كثرة المتكلم فيهم من الرجال بالعراق لكن واضع القواعد والأسس النقدية هو مالك وبها انتقد مالك شعبة نفسه فقال:" عجبا من شعبة هذا الذي ينتقي الرجال وهو يحدث عن عاصم بن عبيد الله " 
  وهذه المقاييس عامة في الرجال ذّكورا وإناثا ومما يدلك على تحري مالك بالنسبة للنساء ما جاء في سؤالات بن الجنيد قال : قلت ليحيي بن معين :بلغني أن أبا قطن قرأ على مالك عن عائشة بنت سعد أن سعدا كان له مركن يتوضأ منه هو وأهل البيت ؟ قال : قد سمعت هذا من أبي قطن 
  قال ابن حجر : عائشة بنت سعد بن أبي وقاص الزهرية ثقة من الرابعة عمرت حتى أدركها مالك 
  قال ابن الجنيد : قلت ليحيي بن معين : حدثنا يحيي بن بكير عن ابن وهب عن مالك قال: دخلت على عائشة بنت سعد فسألتها عن بعض الحديث فلم أرض أن آخذ عنها لضعفها .. 
 وفي مسند الموطأ للجوهري عن مالك قال : دخلت على عائشة بنت سعد فاستضعفتها ، فلم آخذ عنها إلا قولها : كان لأبي مركن يتوضأ هو وجميع أهله منه " 
  والضعف المقصود في قول مالك هو ما أشار إليه ابن معين في قوله : عنى ضعف بدنها ، عائشة بنت سعد ثقة"  فلعل كبر سنها جعل مالكا يشفق عليه 
  وبعد فهذا انموذج من تحري مالك في الرواية عن النساء         
                                       والله من وراء القصد

----------


## محمّد الأمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا استدراك ضعيف، فعائشة بنت سعد أدركها مالك والكلام عمن لم يدركها وخاصة من لم يرو عنها إلى واحد، ولم يكن لها إلا حديث أو اثنين. فهذه مجهولة لا شك في ذلك، خاصة مع عدم وجود توثيق فيها. ولذلك نجد الأئمة قد نصوا على جهالتها.

تنبيه:

قال الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (7\465): «فصل في النسوة المجهولات. وما علمت في النساء من اتُّهِمت، ولا من تركوها». قال السيوطي في تدريب الراوي (1\321): «من ضَعُف منهنّ إنما هو للجهالة». وظن بعض طلبة العلم أن مقولة الذهبي تشمل كل النساء. وهذا ليس على إطلاقه، بل قوله هذا هو خاص بمن يذكرهن في هذا الفصل فحسب. وقد صيّر كثيرٌ من طلاب العلم هذا القول حكماً عاماً في كل راوية لم يأت فيها توثيق، أو لم يحكم عليها أحد بجهالة. فنفوا عنهن أن يكن قد مُسِسْنَ بأيِّ ضربٍ من ضروب التجريح!
1- فماذا عن حكامة بنت عثمان؟ أليست متهمة متروكة؟ فقد روت عن أبيها أحاديث موضوعة، وهو قد وُثّق. فقد قال ابن حبان في الثقات (7\194): «عثمان بن دينار، أخو مالك بن دينار. يروى عن مالك بن دينار. روت عنه ابنته حكامة بنت عثمان بن دينار. وحكامة لا شيء». وقال العقيلي في ضعفاءه (3\200): «عثمان بن دينار أخو مالك بن دينار، تروي عنه حكامة –ابنته– أحاديث بواطيل ليس لها أصل». وسرد بعض تلك الأحاديث ثم قال: «أحاديث حكامة تشبه حديث القصاص: ليس لها أصول». وقال الذهبي في "المغني في الضعفاء" (2\425): «عثمان بن زائدة، عن نافع: صدوق. لكن له حديثٌ منكَرٌ خولِفَ فيه، ذكره العقيلي. رواه عنه متروك (أي ابنته) فالآفة من صاحبه (أي منها)». وأيد ذلك قال ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (2\331). فمقولة الذهبي ليست على إطلاقها.
2- أم عمر بنت أبي الغصن: قال ابن معين (رواية ابن محرز 1\58، ومن طريقه الخطيب في تاريخه 14\433): «ليست بشيء».
3- كريمة بنت سيرين، أخت محمد بن سيرين: قال ابن معين (كما في لسان الميزان 6\71): «يحيى وكريمة ابنا سيرين: ضعيفا الحديث».
4- هند الأنصارية: قال الذهبي في السير (3\465): «كانت شيعية».
5- زينب: ترجم لها الحافظ ابن حجر في اللسان (3\365)، وقال: «الكذابة».
6- رابعة: قال أبو داود (رواية الآجري 1\416، ونقله الذهبي في الميزان 2\62): «كان (رياح بن عمرو القيسي) رجُل سوء، هو وأبو حبيب، وحيان الجريري. ورابعة رابعتهم في الزندقة».

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يا أخي نحن نتحدث عن  رجال مالك ، وينبغي أن نتحلى بأخلاق العلماء ، وأن تكون الحقيقة هدفنا ولايضير من أخطأ منا أن يعترف بالخطإ ومن غاب عنه الجواب أن يقول لا أدري ، والنساء اللائي سألت عنهن أجبتك بما استحضرت من أمرهن وفق ما قاله أهل هذا الشأن من كبار نقاذ الحديث ومصطلحاتهم واضحة في هذا الشأن لا غبار عليها وأمرهن في النهاية لا يؤثر على الحكم العام 
 ثم أنا لم أستدرك وإنما قدمت حقائق علمية لم يتورع الأخ الكريم - للأسف عن أن  ينعتها بقوله : استدراك ضعيف  ، مع أن من يراجع هذا الملف من أوله إلى الآن بتأمل وبإنصاف سيعرف قيمة ماساهم به الإخوان وأنا معهم  من أجل إغناء هذا الموضوع ، الذي نعتقد بفضل الله إحاطتنا به إحاطة نتمنى أن تكون وافية وما يزال عندنا فيه الشيء الكثير

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> يا أخي نحن نتحدث عن  رجال مالك ، وينبغي أن نتحلى بأخلاق العلماء ، وأن تكون الحقيقة هدفنا ولايضير من أخطأ منا أن يعترف بالخطإ ومن غاب عنه الجواب أن يقول لا أدري ،


يا أيهذا المعلم غيره * هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم؟!





> والنساء اللائي سألت عنهن أجبتك بما استحضرت من أمرهن وفق ما قاله أهل هذا الشأن من كبار نقاذ الحديث ومصطلحاتهم واضحة في هذا الشأن لا غبار عليها


لكنك لم تستطع أن تأتي بأي توثيق معتبر، فلم المكابرة؟ هن مجهولات بلا شك. ومصطلحات نقاد الحديث واضحة فعلاً، فعندما يصف الذهبي امرأة بأنها "لا تُعرف" فهو كما قال، أي أنها مجهولة.. وما أدري ما الصعب في فهم هذه العبارة.




> وأمرهن في النهاية لا يؤثر على الحكم العام


بل يؤثر لأن من شروط الحديث أن يرويه الثقة أي العدل التام الضبط، وحديث المجهول ضعيف بالإجماع، فهذا يؤثر بلا شك على الحكم العام




> ثم أنا لم أستدرك وإنما قدمت حقائق علمية لم يتورع الأخ الكريم - للأسف عن أن  ينعتها بقوله : استدراك ضعيف  ،


نعم استدراك ضعيف لأنك تكلمت عن امرأة أدركها مالك والكلام عمن لــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  م يدركها.

----------


## الباجي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لا أدري كيف تكلم أئمة هذا الشأن على كثير من رواة الحديث جرحا وتعديلا وما أدركوا زمانهم ولا عاصروهم ولا نقلوا ذلك عمن عاصرهم؟
ودعوى الإجماع على ضعف حديث المجهول ربما تصح نظريا أو مشيا على طريقة المتأخرين ... أما عند القدماء فلا يصح هذا ... فقد رأيناهم ينصون على جهالة بعض الرواة ويصححون حديثهم ... وهذا موجود في كلام الطبري والحاكم ... بل وجدناهم يوثقون رواة مع ما فيهم من جهالة ... وهذا وقع من كبار أئمة هذا الشأن ... يحي بن معين والنسائي فضلا عن العجلي  ...

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> لا أدري كيف تكلم أئمة هذا الشأن على كثير من رواة الحديث جرحا وتعديلا وما أدركوا زمانهم ولا عاصروهم ولا نقلوا ذلك عمن عاصرهم؟
> ودعوى الإجماع على ضعف حديث المجهول ربما تصح نظريا أو مشيا على طريقة المتأخرين ... أما عند القدماء فلا يصح هذا ... فقد رأيناهم ينصون على جهالة بعض الرواة ويصححون حديثهم ... وهذا موجود في كلام الطبري والحاكم ... بل وجدناهم يوثقون رواة مع ما فيهم من جهالة ... وهذا وقع من كبار أئمة هذا الشأن ... يحي بن معين والنسائي فضلا عن العجلي  ...


تكلموا عليهم لأنهم سبروا حديثهم فقارنوه بأحاديث الثقات، والتي ليس لها إلا حديث واحد كيف يعرف قوة حفظها؟! وهذا جواب سؤالك الأول وجواب إستشكالك الأخير.

لكن أسائني شدة تعصبك المذهبي لدرجة أنك تريد أن تغير قواعد علم الحديث لمجرد رغبتك في مدح إمامك في شيء ما ادعاه أصلاً (توثيق تلك المجهولة) فلا أنت قلدت إمامك ولا أنت وافقت ما اتفق عليه أهل الحديث.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.
قارن بين الكلامين.



> وهناك رجال مجاهيل أيضاً، لكني ذكرت النساء لأن الإمام مالك (وغيره) لا يمكنه أن يعرف عن أحوال النساء من غير محارمه. هذا ستر مغطى لا يعلم إلا في المشهورات كثيرات الحديث.والله أعلم.





> تكلموا عليهم لأنهم سبروا حديثهم فقارنوه بأحاديث الثقات، والتي ليس لها إلا حديث واحد كيف يعرف قوة حفظها؟! وهذا جواب سؤالك الأول وجواب إستشكالك الأخير. .


وحق للكلام الثاني أن يكون جوابا للأول ... وكنتُ أتمنى أن يجيب به أحد على الكلام الأول من مدة ...
وأما فقرته الأخيرة ...( والتي ليس لها إلا حديث واحد كيف يعرف قوة حفظها؟ ) فجوابه ما جاء في كلام العلامة المعلمي : ( ... والعجلي قريب منه في توثيق المجاهيل من القدماء، وكذلك ابن سعد، وابن معين والنسائي وآخرون غيرهما يوثقون من كان من التابعين أو أتباعهم إذا وجدوا رواية أحدهم مستقيمة، بأن يكون له فيما يروي متابع أو شاهد، وإن لم يرو عنه إلا واحد، ولم يبلغهم عنه إلا حديث واحد، فممن وثقه ابن معين من هذا الضرب ... ).
أما استشكالي الأخير ... وما هو باستشكال بل نقض لدعوى الإجماع ... 

وأما التعصب ... وهذه تهمة قديمة ... فجوابه هنا لمن أبصر ..




> ... ... ...
> وحفاظا على المنهج السوي يبقى ثبوت هذا كله منوطا بصحة السند عندنا ... .


وأما مقولة :



> ... ...
> ولا أعلم أحداً من تلاميذ مالك فهم غير ذلك ... ... .


قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر في أول تمهيده : ( ... وكل من يتفقه منهم لمالك وينتحله، اذا سألت من شئت منهم عن مراسيل الموطا قالوا صحاح لا يسوغ لأحد الطعن فيها لثقة ناقليها وأمانة مرسليها ... ) ثم عقب على ذلك بما شاء الله له.
وقال الحافظ في نكته وهو يفرق بين المنقطع والمقطوع في الموطأ والبخاري : ( .. وهو حجة عنده وعند من تبعه ..). فكيف يكون حجة إذا لم يكن صحيحا عنده ... وكيف يكون صحيحا إذا لم يصح السند ... وكيف يصح السند إذا لم يوثق رجاله ونساؤه.

وقال أيضا عن الموطأ : ( ... < والحاصل أن أول من صنف في الصحيح > يصدق على مالك باعتبار انتقائه وانتقاده للرجال، فكتابه أصح من الكتب المصنفة في هذا الفن من أهل عصره وما قاربه، كمصنفات سعيد بن أبي عروبة ... ... فكتابه صحيح عنده وعند من تبعه ممن يحتج بالمرسل والموقوف ). 
وأما دعوى التوثيق من الإمام فيكفي وجود حديث الراوي في كتابه ليفيد أنه ثقة عنده ... أو لِنقل في درجة من يقبل حديثه على الأقل ... وإلا لو قدر غير هذا لكان غاشا للمسلمين ... وكل ذلك لم يكن ... وفي قوله - رحمه الله - : ( لرأيته في كتابي ...) حجة لمن تفكر وتدبر ...

قال الإمام سفيان بن عيينة - رحمه الله - عن مالك : ( كان لا يبلغ من الحديث إلا صحيحا، ولا يحدث إلا عن ثقات الناس ) . فالأولى تفيد سلامة رجال الموطأ كلهم عند مالك ... والأخرى تفيد وثاقة شيوخه ... ويبقى هل كل ذلك من الإمام مالك أو من الإمام البخاري أو كل من التزم الصحة ... هل هو الحق في نفس الأمر المطابق للواقع ... أو ليس مطابقا ... هنا يكثر الكلام ... وتتدافع الإعتراضات والجوابات ... والسعيد من أتى بحجة نيرة مع سلامة صدر ... وقصدٍ للحق.
أما تغيير قواعد علم الحديث فقد تركتها لقوم آخرين ...

----------


## الباجي

مكرر للأسف.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يؤسفني أن أنسحب من هذا النقاش كارها وكان علي أن أفعل ذلك منذ بدأت الأحاديث تضعف بالأرصاد الجوية ولكن شعوري بالقرب من إخوان كرام شاركوا في الموضوع بعفوية جعلني أصبر إلى هذا الحد ،  فمعذرة

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم هذه المذاكرة
وآمل الاستمرار على النقاش العلمي بعيداً عن اتهام المخالف أو استعمال ما لا يليق من الألفاظ

----------


## الباجي

وفقكم الله.
بالنسبة لتوثيق مالك أو غيره - ممن التزم تبليغ الأمة ما صح من الحديث - لرجال سند الحديث الذي يذكره في كتابه أو ينص على صحته أو يحتج به ... كنت قد وقفت على كلام حسن للإمام ابن دقيق العيد نقله عنه صاحب نصب الراية رحم الله جميعهم بمنه وكرمه ... ذكره في معرض رده على اعلال ابن القطان الفاسي لحديث بجهالة حال أحد رواته، وبعلة أخرى ذكرها في بيان الوهم له ... وكان قد صححه الإمام الترمذي قال ابن دقيق العيد: ( ... ومن العجب كون القطان لم يكتف بتصحيح الترمذي في معرفة حال عمرو بن بجدان مع تفرده بالحديث، وهو قد نقل كلامه : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح " وأي فرق بين أن يقول: هو ثقة أو يصحح له حديثا انفرد به وان كان توقف عن ذلك لكونه لم يرو عنه الا أبو قلابة فليس هذا بمقتضى مذهبه فإنه لا يلتفت الى كثرة الرواة في نفي جهالة الحال فكذلك لا يوجب جهالةَ الحال بانفراد راو واحد عنه بعد وجود ما يقتضى تعديلَه وهو تصحيح الترمذي ...). فأين تصحيح الترمذي - رحمه الله - من احتجاج مالك بحديث في موطائه؟
وبمناسبة الحديث عن المجهولين وسبر أحاديثهم :  
قال  أبو حاتم فيما نقله عنه ولده في عبد الواحد بن سلمان الأغر : ( ما أعلم أحدًا روى عنه غير أبي الربيع الزهراني، وأرى حديثه مستقيما، ما أرى به بأسا ). فكم حديثا روى يا ترى؟
وقال في مغيرة بن أمي المنقري : ( لا أعلم روى عنه غير ابنه عبد العزيز، وأرى حديثه مستقيما ).

عموما كلامهم في قبول حديث مجهول الحال - وليس من جُهل شخصه - واسع ... ولهم فيه مذاهب بين موسع ومضيق ... وهم في كل ذلك يعتمدون القرائن ... والقرب من عهد الصالحين الصادقين ... والسلامة من رواية المنكرات ... ومن طالع مقدمة الشيخ عبد الله السعد لدارسة الشيخ الكثيري لحديث أم سلمة في الحج تبين له شئ من غوامض هذا المبحث ...  والله الموفق لا رب سواه ولا إله غيره.

وهذا رابط تباحث فيه بعض إخواننا من أهل ملتقى الحديث قديما حول هذه المسألة وقفت عليه بعد كتابة ما تقدم:
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread...E3%CC%E5%E6%E1

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

جزاكم الله خيرا

وأؤكد على كلام الشيخ الحمادي وفقه الله

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله وحده.
اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخلق ... وحسن الأدب مع عبادك الصالحين.
بالنسبة لي فقد عاهدت نفسي منذ زمن ألا أنجر إلى باطل ... وألا أتحول عن حق إن شاء الله ... فطبوا نفسًا ... واهناؤا بالا بتوفيق الله.
قال الإمام يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي في المعرفة والتاريخ له بعد إيراده حديثا في فضل المدينة : ( ... وهذا اسناد جيد، عبد العزيز - يعني ابن محمد - عند أهل المدينة إمام ثقة، والعلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب مولي الحرقيين ثقة هو وأبوه، ومن كان من أهل العلم ونصح نفسه علم أن كل من وضعه مالك في موطئه وأظهر اسمه ثقة، تقوم به الحجة ).

----------


## الحمادي

> [/COLOR]ومن كان من أهل العلم ونصح نفسه علم أن كل من وضعه مالك في موطائه وأظهر اسمه ثقة، تقوم به الحجة ).



نصٌّ مهم، بارك الله فيكم
ولعلي أسوق مثالاً لامرأة روى لها الإمام مالك في الموطأ، وحكم بجهالتها بعض أهل العلم
ومن أهل العلم مَنْ رأى الحكمَ بثقتها لقرائن

----------


## أبو أيوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزى الله المنافحين عن إمام دار الهجرة النبوية خيرا، وجزى الله أبا عمر ابن عبد البر فيما صنع من خدمة جليلة خدم بها الموطأ، وهو من كبار العارفين بقدر مالك، ومع ذلك قال قولا لو كتب بماء الذهب لجاز، وذلك في كلامه عن مخالفة مالك لأصحاب ابن شهاب، بروايته عنه، عن علي بن حسين، عن عمر بن عثمان، عن أسامة بن زيد، أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ((لا يرث المسلم الكافر.))، وروى عامة أصحاب ابن شهاب، عنه، عن علي بن حسين، عن عمرو بن عثمان.  وأبى مالك أن يرجع عن قوله: عمر بن عثمان، فقال ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (9/161) -بعد أن أوعب الكلام عن الحديث-: ومالك لا يكاد يقاس به غيره؛ حفظا وإتقانا، لكن الغلط لا يسلم منه أحد، وأهل الحديث يأبون أن يكون في هذا الإسناد إلا عمرو.اهـ.
ويبقى حفظ المعروف من الواجبات التي ينبغي أن يرعاها طلبة العلم، وهو ما لمسته من جلِّ المشاركين في هذا الحوار الهادف، أجزل الله ثواب الجميع، وغفر لمن زلت به القدم.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله وحده. 



> وكذلك هذا يحتاج لجواب:
> ولا أدري هل يكفي فيه دعوى بعض أهل العلم أن ما في الموطأ صحيح كله موصوله ومرسله ومقطوعه وبلاغه عند مالك ومن قلده أم لا يكفي؟


قال الإمام ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - في التقصي : ( ... وجردنا في هذا الكتاب كل ما في الموطأ من حديث النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مسندة ومرسلة ومتصلة ومنقطعة، إذ كل ذلك عند مالك وأصحابه ومن سلك سبيلهم حجة توجب العمل، ويظهر بها من لجأ إليها عند التنازع والاختلاف في ردّ الفروع إليها قياسا عليها واستنباطا منها، لا يختلف المالكيون في ذلك، و عليه كان السلف في قبول مراسيل الثقات على ما قد أوضحنا في كتاب التمهيد ...).

----------


## الباجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ما الذي يراه المشايخ في هذه العبارة :
> كل حديث في كتاب الموطأ للامام مالك موصول فهو صحيح .
> أو 
> ((لايوجد حديث موصول في الموطأ إلا وهو صحيح))
> ودمتم سالمين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

وفقك الله .
هذه بعض نماذج لأقاويل أهل العلم فيما تسأل عنه:


قال العلامة السيوطي في طليعة تنوير الحوالك: ( .. فالصواب إطلاق أن الموطأ صحيح لا يستثنى منه شئ ...).

وقال ولي الله الدهلوي: ( ... اتفق أهل الثقة قاطبة على أن الحديث إذا ثبت براويته < مالك > كان في الذروة العليا من الصحة ... ).

وقال العلامة صديق خان في كتابه الحطة : ( ... فإن الموطأ كتاب قديم مبارك مجمع عليه بالصحة والشهرة والقبول، وأول مؤلف صنف في الحديث، وكل من جمع صحيحا فقد سلك على نهجه وأخذ طريقه، وحذا حذوه، والفضل للمتقدم).

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

جزى الله الشيخ "الباجي" على هذه الفوائد

----------


## الباجي

وإياك أخي الطائي.

وفقك الله وأحسن إليك يا أبا محمد ... قد فطنتُ لتصحيحك تلك الكلمة - نفع الله بك - وكنت قد نسختها من أحد الأقراص محرفة ... فأصلحت بعضها وغفلت عن الآخر حتى أتممتَه رعاك الله.




> نصٌّ مهم، بارك الله فيكم
> ولعلي أسوق مثالاً لامرأة روى لها الإمام مالك في الموطأ، وحكم بجهالتها بعض أهل العلم
> ومن أهل العلم مَنْ رأى الحكمَ بثقتها لقرائن


 ومن هذا نأخذ أن الحكم بالجهالة يرجع لحكم الناقد وعلمه وليس مطلقا ... فقد يخفى حال بعض الرواة على كبار المحدثين ... فلا يلزم والحالة هذه أن يكون كل من قيل فيه " مجهول " أن يكون كذلك في الواقع ونفس الأمر ... فكلٌ يقول بحسب ما أداه إليه سعة بحثه وتحريه ... وقد ذكروا أمثلة كثيرة لجماعة جهلهم أئمة ... وعرفهم آخرون وربما كان منهم مشاهير ...

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم (الباجي)
فضلاً ...يرجى مراجعة الخاص

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ... فقد رأيناهم ينصون على جهالة بعض الرواة ويصححون حديثهم ... وهذا موجود في كلام الطبري والحاكم ... ...


قال الإمام الطبري في تهذيب الآثار : ( حدثنا إسماعيل بن موسى الفزاري قال: أخبرنا شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن سعيد بن ذي حدان عن علي قال: " سمى الله الحرب خدعة على لسان رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أو على لسان محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ". 
القول في علل هذا الخبر :
وهذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده، وقد يجب أن يكون عل مذهب الآخرين سقيما غير صحيح لعلل:
إحداها: أنه خبر لا يعرف له مخرج عن علي عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يصح إلا من هذا الوجه .... ...
والثالثة : أن سعيد بن ذي حدان عندهم مجهول ولا تثبت بمجهول في الدين حجة ...). 
وقال أيضا : ( حدثني جعفر بن ابنة إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق قال حدثنا جدي إسحاق بن يوسف قال حدثنا شريك قال حدثنا سليمان بن مهران قال سمعت شقيق بن سلمة يقول سمعت حلاما الغفاري يقول سمعت علي بن أبي طالب يقول: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "  ما أظلت الخضراء ولا أقلت الغبراء من ذي لهجة أصدق من أبي ذر ".
القول في علل هذا الخبر: 
وهذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده وقد يجب أن يكون على مذهب الآخرين سقيما غير صحيح لعلل:
إحداها: أنه خبر لا يعرف له عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  مخرج يصح إلا من هذا الوجه والخبر إذا انفرد به عندهم منفرد وجب التثبت فيه. 
والثانية: أن حلاما الغفارى عندهم مجهول غير معروف في نقله الآثار ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بمجهول في الدين ...).
وأما الإمام الحاكم فقد قال في مستدركه - رحمه الله -: ( أخبرنا أبو العباس عبد الله بن الحسين القاضي بمرو ثنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة ثنا روح بن عبادة ثنا محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف حدثني حسين بن عثمان بن عبد الرحمن وعبد الرحمن بن حميد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن عامر بن سعد عن أبيه أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: " المؤمن مكفر " قد اتفقا على عبد الرحمن بن حميد، وهذا حديث غريب صحيح ولم يخرجاه لجهالة محمد بن عبد العزيز الزهري هذا).
ومعنى الحديث: المؤمن تنزل به المصائب في نفسه وأهله ... تكفيرا لذنوبه ...
وقال أيضا: ( وحدثنا أبو بكر بن إسحاق أنبأ محمد بن محمد بن حبان الأنصاري ثنا محمد بن الصباح الجرجرائي ثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري ثنا أبو المليح الهذلي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من لا يدعو الله يغضب عليه وإن الله ليغضب على من يفعله ولا يفعل ذلك أحد غيره " يعني في الدعاء هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد فإن أبا صالح الخوزي وأبا المليح الفارسي لم يذكرا بالجرح إنما هما في عداد المجهولين لقلة الحديث).
ولينظر المنصف بقية الأمثلة في تقدمة الشيخ عبد الله السعد لدراسة الشيخ الكثيري لحديث أم سلمة في الحج ... ولينظر هناك أمثلة لتصحيح الإمام الترمذي وابن خزيمة لأحاديث في أسانيدها قوم فيهم جهالة.

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لكم

(أمُّ ولد إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف) 
روى مالكٌ في الموطأ حديثَها عن أمِّ سلمة رضي الله عنها، وفيه: "يُطَهِّرُه ما بعدَه"

ذكر أبوالوليد الباجي أنَّ أمَّ سلمةَ أفتتها بذكر الحديث (وأخبرتها بما عندها في ذلك من العلم، ليجتمعَ لأمِّ ولد إبراهيم معرفةُ الحكم، ونقل الحديث الموجِب له، وهذا لما رأته أمُّ سلمةَ من حفظها وضبطها، وأنها ممن تصلح لنقل العلم وفهمه) 
كما في المنتقى (1/63، 64) وهذا يدلُّ على أنَّ الباجيَّ يرى توثيقَ أمِّ ولد إبراهيم.

وممن رأى تقويةَ حديثها العُقيلي حيث قال: (هذا إسنادٌ صالحٌ جيد) الضعفاء الكبير (2/257) 
وصححَ الحديثَ أيضاً ابنُ العربي في العارضة (1/237) والشيخ أحمد شاكر في تعليقه على جامع الترمذي (1/266).

وخالفهم آخرون؛ فحكموا بجهالة أمِّ ولد إبراهيم، وضعفوا الحديث؛ منهم: 
ابنُ المنذر في الأوسط (1/170) والخطابي في معالم السنن (1/119) -وأقرَّه المنذري في مختصر السنن (1/227)-  وابن السكن –نقله عنه أبو العباس الداني في أطراف الموطأ (4/210)- والبيهقي في الخلافيات (1/135) وأبو العباس الداني في الأطراف (4/210).
وأوردَ أمَّ ولد إبراهيم في عداد المجهولات الذهبيُّ في الميزان (4/606) وسماها حميدة
ويُنظر: تهذيب التهذيب (12/412-413).

----------


## محمّد الأمين

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


أرى أني مضطر لأعيد كلامي السابق: من روى عنه مالك مباشرة فهذا توثيق له من مالك، وقد يخالفه غيره من علماء الجرح والتعديل، فيرجح أن الرجل ضعيفاً. أما من كان له ذكر في الموطأ فليس هذا توثيق له. ولا أعلم أحداً من تلاميذ مالك فهم غير ذلك، بل إن أفقه تلاميذه (الإمام الشافعي) قد ضعف حديث امرأة في الموطأ بجهالتها عنده. ثم في الموطأ نساء مجهولات من الوحدان. مثل حميدة، وأم محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ثوبان، وأم محمد بن زيد بن قنفذ، وقد قال عنها الألباني في "تمام المنة" (ص161): «وهي مجهولة لا تُعرف». وهناك رجال مجاهيل أيضاً، لكني ذكرت النساء لأن الإمام مالك (وغيره) لا يمكنه أن يعرف عن أحوال النساء من غير محارمه. هذا ستر مغطى لا يعلم إلا في المشهورات كثيرات الحديث.

وعندما يصف الذهبي امرأة بأنها "لا تُعرف" فهو كما قال، أي أنها مجهولة.. وما أدري ما الصعب في فهم هذه العبارة، غير التعصب المذهبي المقيت. فترى المقلّد حيرانا، مرة يقر ضمناً بجهالتهن لا يقدر على أن يقر بلسانه بتلك الحقيقة {يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه}، فيعلن أن الأئمة يصححون حديث المجهول. ولا بأس عنده أن ينسف كل قواعد هذا العلم الشريف، في سبيل إعطاء إمامه ميزة مُتوهَّمة لم يَدّعها الإمام أصلاً. ومرة تراه يراوغ في جهالتهن ولا يستطيع أن يأتي بأي توثيق معتبر!

وحديث المجهول مردود عند أهل الحديث، حيث من تعريف الصحيح عند المتقدمين (انظر التالي) والمـأخرين هو أن يكون متصلاً بالثقات. والاستشهاد بالطبري والحاكم قبيح جداً، ففوق كون هؤلاء ممن توفي بعد ال300هـ، فإن عملهما مما انتقد بشدة عليهما. وما زال العلماء يعتذرون للحاكم إما بغفلته وشيخوخته، وإما بأنها مسودة ليس مسؤول عنها، وإما بفرط تساهله. وأما الطبري فقد صرح بكتابه بمخالفته لمنهج أهل الحديث سواء في هذه المسألة أم في غيرها. وقد نقلنا كثيراً من تلك الأقوال في كلامنا عنه فراجعه (http://www.ibnamin.com/Manhaj/tabari.htm)، فالاستطراد لذكره من باب التشغيب لا من باب المعرفة.

قال الإمام الشافعي: ولا تقوم الحجة بخبر الخاصة حتى يجمع أموراً: منها: أن يكون من حدث به ثقة في دينه، معروفاً بالصدق في حديثه، عاقلاً لما يحدث به، عالماً بما يحيل معاني الحديث من اللفظ، وأن يكون ممن يؤدي الحديث بحروفه كما سمع، لا يحدث به على المعنى ؛ لأنه إذا حدث به على المعنى وهو غير عالم بما يحيل معناه لم يدر لعله يحيل الحلال إلى الحرام. وإذا أداه بحروفه فلم يبق وجه فيه إحالته الحديث، حافظاً إن حدث به من حفظه، حافظاً لكتابه إن حدث من كتابه، إذا شرك أهل الحفظ في الحديث وافق حديثهم، برياً أن يكون مدلساً: يحدث عن من لقي ما لم يسمع منه، يحدث عن النبي ما يحدث الثقات خلافه عن النبي. ويكون من فوقه ممن حدثه، حتى ينتهي بالحديث موصولاً إلى النبي أو إلى من انتهى به إلى دونه ؛ لأن كل واحد منهم مثبت لمن حدثه، ومثبت على من حدث عنه، فلا يستغني في كل واحد منهم عما وصفت.

وقال الحميدي: فإن قال قائل: فما الحديث الذي يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويلزمنا الحجة به؟ قلت: هو أن يكون الحديث ثابتاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، متصلاً غير مقطوع معروف الرجال. أو يكون حديثاً متصلاً حدثنيه ثقة معروف عن رجل جهلته وعرفه الذي حدثني عنه فيكون ثابتاً يعرفه من حدثنيه عنه حتى يصل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإن لم يقل كل واحد ممن حدثه: سمعت أو حدثنا، حتى ينتهي ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولازم صحيح يلزمنا قبوله ممن حمله إلينا إذا كان صادقاً مدركاً لمن روى ذلك عنه.

وقال الذهلي: لا يجوز الاحتجاج إلا بالحديث الموصول غير المنقطع الذي ليس فيه رجل مجهول ولا رجل مجروح. والأخبار في ذلك كثيرة، تجد كثيراً منها في كتب المصطلح. وإنما ذكرت شذراً يسيراً لأبين التحريف الذي يريده المذهبيون لعلم الحديث النبوي الشريف. فيريدون إحلال الحرام وتحريم الحلال برواية المجهول الذي لا يُعرف حاله. وبعيد أن تُقام الحُجة على الناس بخبر المجهول، فإن هذا ليس من حفظ الذكر الذي وعد به الرحمن {إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون}. ولو شهد رجل شيئاً في أمور الدنيا لما قبلنا حديثه إلا بعد التحري عن صدقه وضبطه، فكيف والأمر دين؟! فمن طلب العدالة في أمور الدنيا وأخذ دينه عن مجاهيل، فقد رخص عنده دينه.

وأما الاستشهاد بكلام العلامة المعلمي فيما يوحي بأن ابن معين مشترك معهما في توثيق المجهول، فتدليس قبيح وغش للمسلمين. فإن المعلمي كان يتكلم عن اصطلاح خاص لابن معين في كلمة "ثقة" لا أنه يوثق المجاهيل. قال المعلمي: «فقد عرفنا في الأمر السابق رأي بعض من يوثق المجاهيل من القدماء إذا وجد حديث الراوي منهم مستقيماً، ولو كان حديثاً واحداً لم يَروِه عن ذاك المجهول إلا واحد. قإن شئت فاجعل هذا رأياً لأولئك الأئمة كابن معين. وإن شئت فاجعله اصطلاحاً في كلمة "ثقة" كأن يراد بها استقامة ما بلغ الموثق من حديث الراوي، لا الحكم للراوي نفسه بأنه في نفسه بتلك المنزلة». وضرب أمثلة كثيرة ثم قال (1|69): «ابن معين كان ربما يطلق كلمة "ثقة"، لا يريد بها أكثر من أن الراوي لا يتعمد الكذب».

ومعرفة الثقة من الضعيف تتم بإحدى ثلاث:

* معاصرة الراوي ومشاهدة أحواله واختبار حفظه وسؤال الناس عنه. وواضح أن هذا لا يصلح إلا مع الإدراك والمعاصرة.

* سبر حديثه ومقارنته مع أحاديث الثقات. وغالب أحكام الرواة مبنية على السبر، فإذا لم يكن للراوي إلا حديثاً واحداً تفرد به، فيبقى على الجهالة. والتي ليس لها إلا حديث واحد كيف يعرف قوة حفظها؟! 

* الموازنة بين أقوال العلماء في الراوي. وهذا هو عمل المتأخرين كالذهبي وابن عبد البر وغيرهما.

أما زعم متأخري المالكية أن مالك يرى توثيق كل نساء موطأه فدعوى لا برهان لها. وهذا الإمام الشافعي -وهو أفقه من رَوى عن مالك- يجهّل امرأة أخرج مالك حديثها. وقد كُذِبَ على الإمام مالك في حياته، أما بعد موته فأكثر، حتى أن أهم مصادر الفقه المالكي في الأندلس كان يقول عنها محمد بن عبد الحكم: رأيت جلّها مكذوباً. وهذا الادعاء غير مختص بالمالكية، بل نجد الحنفية يجادلون في أن كل حديث عند أبي حنيفة فهو صحيح. فمقولة المالكي الغالي في حديث مالك، تقابلها مقولة الحنفي الغالي في حديث أبي حنيفة.  وعلى هذا بنى التهناوي كتابه "إعلاء السنن" الذي أراد به تطويع علم الحديث وفقاً للفقه المذهبي كأنه يستحضر مقولة سلفه: كل حديث يعارضنا فهو ضعيف أو منسوخ. فأف لهذا الغلو في الأئمة الذي يكون على حساب حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. كأن الواحد منهم لم يسمع حديث "من كذب علي متعمداً...".

وقد تبين أن في الموطأ أحاديث منكرة متناً أما السند فمنه ما كان سنده ضعيفاً ومنه ما لم يكن له سند أصلاً. فمن أطلق القول بتصحيح كل ما في الموطأ فإما قد أطلق قولاً من غير تحقيق، أو غلبت عليه المذهبية. فإن فيه أحاديث ضعيفة وهّاها جمهور العلماء، كما ذكر الإمام ابن حزم الاندلسي. فمنه بسبب انقطاعه وعدم وجوده موصولاً من طريق الثقات، وإما بسبب جهالة رواته، وإما بسبب وهم مالك في السند والمتن. وليس كل حديث يحتج به إمام فهو صحيح، فقد يكون من باب الاحتجاج بالحديث الضعيف الخفيف الضعف إن لم يكن في الباب غيره، وهذا مشهور عن الإمام أحمد، وهو أعلم بالحديث من الإمام مالك بلا ريب. بل لا تكاد تجد إماماً إلا ويعرض لمثل هذا على تفصيل ذكره ابن القيم.

والله المستعان على ما يصفون.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.
ذكر القاضي عياض في مداركه عن أبي نوح ومصعب الزبيري:( ذكر مالك يوما شيئا، فقلنا له: من حدثك بهذا؟ قال: إنا لم نجالس السفهاء) . قال الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله - : " ليس في فضائل العلماء أجل من هذا ".
وهنا مقامات - بارك الله في الجميع -:
الأول: أن مثل هذا المجلس هو مجلس مذاكرة ومباحثة بين طلبة العلم ومحبيهم ... وليس مجلس تأصيل أو تقعيد للعلم ومسائله ... وكذلك ليس مجلس فتوى تؤخذ مسلمة عن بعض أعضائه ... وربما تأهل بعضهم فصنع ذلك موفقا ... ولكن الأصل ما ذكرتُ فيما أحسب ... إذا تقرر ذلك:

فالثاني: أننا هنا نجتهد مع أحبابننا من طلبة العلم في نقل ما يحتاجونه من أقاويل أهل العلم ... وربما اشرأبت المهج لتفسير بعض ذلك وفهمه على الوجه الأحق ... وإن تجاوزوا إلى توضيح مشكل ... أو تكميل نقص ...أو استدراك فائت ... أو تصحيح خطأ ...أو حتى بيان منهج إمام وطريقته في فتواه أو تصنيفه ... فذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء ...

الثالث: أن يلاحظ في كل ذلك أن بعض طلبة العلم ربما اعتمد الإيجاز والإشارة بدل الإطناب اعتمادا على معرفة إخوانه بمبادئ ما يتكلم فيه من المسائل ... وربما عانى بعضهم التفصيل تفهيما وتذكيرا ... فحق لمن لم يستحضر ضوابط تلك المسائل ... أوفروع الباب المتكلم فيه أن يسأل إذا خفي عليه أمر... أو يستفهم متثبتا إذا وجد ما يظنه مخالفة للعلم ومبادئه ...

الرابع: أن طالب العلم أو محبه لا بدّ أنه استحضر هنا حقيقة من يجلس معهم وصفة العلمية التي تميزوا بها .. وهذا يقتضي مخاطبتهم بما يقبله العلم ولا يرفضه ... ومن ضرورات ذلك اطراحه التعصب للأقوال أو الأشخاص ... لخروج ذلك بداهة عن حد العلم ... بل وعن حدّ الأدب إذا تفاحش ذلك وعرف به ... وهذا لا يثبت للواحد بمجرد الدعوى العريضة ... أو بتهمة الآخرين من إخوانه بذلك ... ... بل ذلك سلوك ينشأ عليه ... وطريق يعتاد ارتياده من نصح نفسه ... ووفق لمن يدله على طروقه بتؤدة وجدّ ... وإخوان صدق يعينونه على لزومه ومحبته ومعرفة فضله ... ولو يعطى الناس بدعاوهم لأدعى مقام الاجتهاد من خلي من مبادئ العلوم ... فضلا عن عريه عن صلب العلم وأصوله ... وقد بلونا كثيرًا من القوم ارتقوا مراقي يصعب على أمثالهم الدنو منها فضلا عن اعتلائها ... وربما جمع هؤلاء مع جهلهم بأنفسهم طعنهم في أسيادهم من أهل العلم ... ليلفتوا الأنظار إليهم باسم التحرر والتفلت من تقليد الأئمة ... وربما كانت لهم مآرب أخرى لا تخفى على المتبصر ... 

الخامس: وحتى لا نسهب فيما ظهر وعُلم جليا = لستُ في حاجة على تأكيد ضرورة حضور الأدب بمعناه الواسع عند أهل الإسلام في مثل هذه المجالس ... وزينة ذلك كله التواضع وخفض الجناح للأحباب ... فمثل هذه المذاكرات مظنة لغفلة أو خطأ ... أو بعد فهم وقصوره ... أو تجاوز في لفظ غير مقصود ما يفهمه السامع منه بادئ الأمر ... فلا يعجل المذاكِر بإلقاء اللوم ... أو إظهار فخر أو عجب ليس هذا محله ... وقد كَثُر التنبيه من جمع من الأحباب هنا بالملتقى وغيره من الملتقيات والمناسابات لمراعاة ذلك بين طلبة العلم ومحصليه خاصة ... وبين عموم المسلمين ... ولكن - للأسف - الإستجابة قليلة ... وهذا غير مستبعد لتوقف ذلك على أمور يتحلى بها المسلمون قد انجلت عن معظمهم منذ دهر ... ونحمد الله أننا لا نتباحث كفاحا ... وإلا .... فالله المستعان ... وللحديث صلة إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

ما شاء الله .. تبارك الرحمن
جزاك الله خيراً أخانا الشيخ "الباجي" فمقالتك الأخيرة بألفٍ، زادك الله علماً نافعاً وعملاً صالحاً.
وأتمنى من الأخ محمد الأمين حفظه المولى أن يبين لنا ـ ناصحاً، ومذكراً ، ومفيداً ـ كيف أن الإمام أحمد أعلم بالحديث من الإمام مالك بلا ريب ؟

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله في الجميع ونفع بعلمهم وجعل هذه المذاكرة المباركة حجة لنا لا علينا
وشكر الله للشيخ الكريم الباجي أدبه وخلقه الرفيع وحسن نصحه لإخوانه
والله يعلم إزدت بأدبك وتواضعك وحسن ردك رفعة ومحبة في قلبي


وأقول: يا أخي الحبيب -لا أعني بهاشخصا معينا -إن كنت تطلب الإصلاح عليك بلزوم 
الإنصاف وتحري العدل
وإذا لم تجد إنصافاً وردعليك الحق بالشمال وباليمين أوجحد جانباً وهو يراه رأي العين 
فلا تكن قلت إنصافه حاملة لك على أن تقابله بالعناد فترد عليه حقاً أو تجحد له فضلاً
ولاتحارب خصومك بمثل الاعتصام بالفضيلة ولاسيما فضيلة كالإنصاف فهي تدل على نفس
مطمئنة ونظر في العواقب بعيد
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.

جزى الله جميع الأحباب خير الجزاء ...

وبعد:

 فقد قال الأخ :




> .. ... 
> ..... ... أما من كان له ذكر في الموطأ فليس هذا توثيق له .. .


أقول - وأثقل الحديث المعاد المكرر - ... قال الإمام يعقوب بن سفيان النسوي - رحمه الله - : ( ...  ومن كان من أهل العلم ونصح نفسه علم أن كل من وضعه مالك في موطائه وأظهر اسمه ثقة، تقوم به الحجة ). 
و قال الإمام سفيان بن عيينة - رحمه الله - عن مالك : ( كان لا يبلغ من الحديث إلا صحيحا، ولا يحدث إلا عن ثقات الناس ).
وقال الإمام ابن حبان - رحمه الله -: ( ... كان مالك أول من انتقى الرجال من الفقهاء بالمدينة، وأعرض عمن ليس بثقة في ‏الحديث، ولم يكن يروى إلا ما صح، ولا يحدث إلا عن ثقة مع الفضل والنسك ...). 
جاء في مقدمة صحيح مسلم، قال بشر بن عمر الزهراني : ( سألت مالك بن أنس عن رجل نسيت ‏اسمه ؟ فقال : هل رأيته في كتبي ؟ قلت : لا قال : لو كان ثقة لرأيته في كتبي ).

وكون الرواة في الموطأ رجالا ونساءا موثقين عند مالك ... أو في حيز القبول والصدق قد انتفت عنهم الجهالة العينية في أقل أحوالهم = أمر يعلم بالبداهة ... فالإمام جمع كتابه ليكون حجة في معرفة الأحكام الشرعية ... ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالأثر الصحيح عنده ... ومن لوازم ذلك ما يعلمه الجميع من توفر شروط الأثر الصحيح ... وقد علم الناس قاطبة ما اشتهر في ترجمة الإمام من تحريه وأمانته وصدقه ونصحه للمسلمين عامة وخاصة ... فقد ذكروا في ترجمته ما تقدم نقله ... وذكروا أنه قلّ حديثه لكثرة تمييزه ... وأنه كان إذا شك في حديث طرحه كله ... وأنه كان يتعهد كتابه بالزيادة مرة ... والحذف منه مرات ... وقد عرض عليه بعض الخلفاء أن يلزم الناس العملَ بما فيه ... فأجابه جواب إنصاف وعدل بما هو مشهور ... وما تعلل له أنه روى فيه حديثا ضعيفا فضلا عن حديث منكر ... وقد علم أن علمه معروض على أهل المشرق والمغرب ... فكان حريا به شدة الاحتراز ... وتجنب الانتقاد ... وقد قال الأئمة النقاد: أصح حديث حديث أهل الحجاز ... وإذا جاوز الحديث الحرتين انقطع نخاعه ... وإذا لم يكن لحديث أهل العراق أصل من حديث أهل الحجاز = فـ ... وأول من يعنون بذلك حديث مالك وابن عيينة رحمهما الله ... فقد كانا ممن حفظ الله بهم السنة والكتاب ... وكانا من خير الأمناء على الحجاز.




> ...ولا أعلم أحداً من تلاميذ مالك فهم غير ذلك...  .


قال الإمام ابن عبد البر - وأثقل الحديث المعاد المكرر - : ( ... ( ... وكل من يتفقه منهم لمالك وينتحله، إذا سألت من شئت منهم عن مراسيل الموطأ قالوا: صحاح لا يسوغ لأحد الطعن فيها لثقة ناقليها وأمانة مرسليها ... ).
وقال : ( ... وجردنا في هذا الكتاب كل ما في الموطأ من حديث النبي  مسندة ومرسلة ومتصلة ومنقطعة، إذ كل ذلك عند مالك وأصحابه ومن سلك سبيلهم حجة توجب العمل، ويظهر بها من لجأ إليها عند التنازع والاختلاف في ردّ الفروع إليها قياسا عليها واستنباطا منها، لا يختلف المالكيون في ذلك، و عليه كان السلف في قبول مراسيل الثقات على ما قد أوضحنا في كتاب التمهيد ...).

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في نكته على ابن الصلاح : ( .. وهو حجة عنده وعند من تبعه ..). 
ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ ...




> بل إن أفقه تلاميذه (الإمام الشافعي) قد ضعف حديث امرأة في الموطأ بجهالتها عنده. .


الإمام الشافعي من أكبر تلاميذ مالك وأشهرهم ... نعم ... ولكنه إمام مجتهد مستقل ... فلا يعترض به هنا ... ومن الخطأ البيّن فعل ذلك ...

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.




> ... ...
> ثم في الموطأ نساء مجهولات من الوحدان. مثل حميدة، وأم محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ثوبان، وأم محمد بن زيد بن قنفذ، وقد قال عنها الألباني في "تمام المنة" (ص161): «وهي مجهولة لا تُعرف». وهناك رجال مجاهيل أيضاً، لكني ذكرت النساء لأن الإمام مالك (وغيره) لا يمكنه أن يعرف عن أحوال النساء من غير محارمه. هذا ستر مغطى لا يعلم إلا في المشهورات كثيرات الحديث..


قال الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة أسقع بن أسلع عن سمرة بن جندب: ( ما علمت روى عنه سوى سعيد بن حجير الباهلي ، وثقه مع هذا يحيى بن معين ، فما كل من لا يعرف ليس بحجة لكن هذا الأصل ).

وتقدمت الإشارة إلى أن مسألة الجهالة نسبية ... فربما جهل إمام راويا وعلمه آخر ...
والسؤال الآن إذا كان الإمام مالك بالوصف الذي ذكره أهل الحديث؛ كيف تأتى له اخراج أحاديث مثل هؤلاء المجاهيل على رأي من يرى جهالتهم ...؟ فإما أن يقال: قد عرفهم مالك فلذا أباح لنفسه ذكر مرواياتهم في كتابه؟ وهذا الظن بمثله ... المطابق لما عرف به من حسن الانتقاء وشدة التحري ... وكثرة التمييز ... وإما أن يقال: لم يعلم عنهم شيئا ... وكان جاهلا بهم ... ولكنه لا يبالي فيخرج في كتابه عمن هبّ ودبّ ... وبهذا نضرب بكل ما قيل في حقه من شهادات حسنة عرض الحائط ... بل ويدعونا ذلك إلى الشك في أؤلئك الذين منحوه شهاداتهم ... 
وإما أن يقال: إن لبعض المتقدمين من الأئمة النقاد منهجا خاصا في التعامل مع مرويات من فيه بعض جهالة ... وسيأتي مزيد بيان لهذا من كلام صاحبنا نفسه.

قال الشيخ عبد السعد في أول تقدمته للدراسة التي كتبها الشيخ الكثيري حول حديث أم سلمة ررر في الحج : ( ومن المسائل التي عرض لها في هذا الكتاب وأجاد فيها : مسألة الجهالة ، فقد بين متى يقبل حديث المجهول ، ومتى يرد حديثه ولا يقبل ، فالجهالة في الأصل علة يرد بها الخبر ، ولكن أيضا يقبل حديث من ليس بالمشهور وكان فيه جهالة إذا احتفت به القرائن التي تقوي خبره ، وبالذات إذا كان من الطبقات المتقدمة كطبقة كبار التابعين ... ) . ثم استدل الشيخ بكلمة الإمام الذهبي السالفة ... وذكر في آخر تقدمته  القرائن التي تقوي رواية المجهول إذا وُجدت ... فلتنظر هناك.

وقال الشيخ عبد الله الجديع في كتابه تحرير علوم الحديث 1/297 : ( الراوي إذا عرف شخصه من رواية ثقة واحد أو أكثر عنه، ولم يثبت عليه قادح في دينه، وسلم حديثه من المنكرات، فهو عدل ثقة يحتج بخبره.
هذا الأصل في التحقيق منهج عامة المتقدمين من أئمة الحديث في قبول أحاديث النقلة.
فإن الرجل إذا ارتفعت عندهم جهالة عينه، أجروا أمره على السلامة في الدين، ونظروا فيما روى، فحكموا عليه في إتقانه بحسب ما عرف من حديثه وما أُنكر.
ووضوح هذا وشيوعه مستغن عن التدليل عليه بالمثال ... ) الخ كلامه. 

وقال الشيخ حمزة المليباري في جواب سؤال - سيأتي كاملا إن شاء الله وعندها يقال: قطع قول جهيزة قول كل خطيب - قدمه صاحبنا ... نعم صاحبنا محمد الأمين بشحمه ولحمه ... : ( الذي ينبغي فهمه في ضوء ما ذكرتَ في السؤال هو ما يأتي : 
أ – طريقتهم في الجرح والتعديل تعتمد أساسا على سبر أحاديث الراوي ونقدها تصحيحا وتضعيفا، ولا يمكن ذلك إلا إذا كان الراوي مشهورا بالرواية وكثير الأحاديث. وأما إذا كان مجهولا أو قليل الرواية فعند النقاد لتعاملهم مع أحاديثه منهج سليم يتمثل في نظرهم في مدى صحة ذلك الحديث الذي رواه؛ فإن كان منكرا مخالفا لما رواه الناس أو لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من السنة، أو غريبا لا أصل له في روايات غيره، وليس فيها ما يشهد له من حديث مروي أو عمل سابق في عهد الصحابة فيرد ذلك، وإن كان ما رواه مطابقا لما رواه غيره أو له شاهد من مرويات الآخرين ولم يتفرد به عن المشاهير فيصحح. بل من علماء الجرح والتعديل من يوثقه بناء على ذلك، أو يقويه، لكن معرفة عدالته متوقفة. ولا يعني من توثيق من وثقه أنه عدل، كلا، وإنما معناه فقط: أن ما رواه من الحديث صحيح، لا أكثر ولا أقل). 
إلى أن قال : ( ... ... ... ومن جهة أخرى فإن علماء الجرح والتعديل - منهم البخاري ومسلم - قد يوثقون الرواة من التابعين ويصححون أحاديثهم مع أنهم لم يعرفوا إلا من جهة راو واحد، وقد أقر ذلك الإمام الدارقطني حين وضع كتابا تحت عنوان (الإلزامات). هذا لا يعني أن ذلك يكون مطلقا ، وإنما يتوقف ذلك على جلالة الراوي الذي روى عنه الحديث، وإمامته، وطبيعة روايته عن الشيوخ عموما، وتحفظه في ذلك.
فالإمام الدارقطني قد وافق البخاري ومسلما في تصحيح أحاديث بعض الرواة التابعين، ممن لم يعرفوا إلا عن طريق أحد الأئمة الأجلاء ، ثم أضاف إلى ذلك الدارقطني عددا آخر من التابعين قياسا على صنيع الشيخين، فعبر عن ذلك بالإلزام. وليس ذلك استدراكا على الشيخين بما فاتهما من الأحاديث، لكن بعض المتأخرين فهموا كذلك، فأجابوا بقولهم بأنه لا يلزمهما؛ إذ لم يشترطوا استيعاب الأحاديث الصحيحة.
وحسب القواعد التي درسناها في كتب المصطلح ، والتصورات التي بنيناها حول مسائل علوم الحديث لا يصفو لنا كدر الإشكال في ذلك الصنيع المتمثل في توثيق بعض التابعين ممن لم يعرفوا إلا عن طريق راو واحد، ويكتنف حولها الغموض ، بل نعدهم من المجاهيل ، فإن الجهالة حسب تلك القواعد لا ترتفع إلا برواية أكثر من واحد، لكن الأمر ليس كذلك عند النقاد، قد يكون الراوي عندهم مجهولا على الرغم من رواية غير واحد عنه، وقد يكون معروفا بل يكون ثقة وصحيح الحديث مع كونه لم يرو عنه إلا واحد ، إذن ليست المسألة متوقفة على العدد، والقياس، وإنما على نوعية الراوي الذي روى عنه. راجع كتاب شرح العلل لابن رجب الحنبلي. 
وعليه يكون سبب الإشكال هو الخطأ في فهمنا لمصطلحاتهم وعدم استيعابنا لمنهجهم.فالإشكال الذي أثرته أخي محمد الأمين - حفظك الله - أرى من هذا القبيل ).

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> لكني ذكرت النساء لأن الإمام مالك (وغيره) لا يمكنه أن يعرف عن أحوال النساء من غير محارمه. هذا ستر مغطى لا يعلم إلا في المشهورات كثيرات الحديث...


ما ستره الله لا يعلم لا في المحارم ولا في غيرهن ... بل لا يعلم حتى من الرجال ... والذي عليه المحققون من أهل العلم أنه يكتفى بالعدالة الظاهرة ... مع قيود أخرى ذكروها تطلب في مظانها ... ومن اشترط العدالة الباطنة ما أقام على قوله حجة ... إلا أن يجاب بأن اشتراطهم العدالة الباطنة اصطلاح خاص بالمحدثين يريدون به تزكية المزكين ... فيؤول الأمر إلى معرفة ظاهر الحال ... هذا الذي بهم قدرة على معرفته ... وهو اجتناب المحرمات والإتيان بالمأمورات ... أما ما في نفس الأمر فهو ستر مغطى في الرجال والنساء ... لا يعلمه إلا علام الغيوب ... والله أعلم.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> .. وعندما يصف الذهبي امرأة بأنها "لا تُعرف" فهو كما قال، أي أنها مجهولة.. وما أدري ما الصعب في فهم هذه العبارة، غير التعصب المذهبي المقيت. فترى المقلّد حيرانا، مرة يقر ضمناً بجهالتهن لا يقدر على أن يقر بلسانه بتلك الحقيقة {يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه}....


إذا أخذنا الكلام هكذا على عواهنه ... فلا صعوبة ... ولكن إذا أضفنا إليه أن من وصفت بأنها ؛ لا تعرف؛ من الرواة في موطأ مالك، أو في البخاري ... فهنا إشكال يصعب فهمه ونحتاج لتفسيره ... بل كَتب العلماء في هذا كتبا ... وعقدوا فصولا في مصنفات كبار عزيزة للجواب عن هذا وتسهيل أمر فهمه على من قصر باعه ... وقل في العلم اطلاعه ... وهذا ما أحاول إيصاله لمن سارع بالإعتراض على السؤال الذي بدأ به صاحب المبحث ابتداءا ...
عموما لسنا وحدنا - المقلدين المذهبيين - من أشكل علينا الأمر ... وعسر علينا فهمه ... فقد سبقنا المتحررون المجتهدون مطلقا أو استقلالا لهذا ... فقد قال صاحبنا في طليعة سؤاله للشيخ المليباري : ( ... أعتذر في البداية على أن سؤالي فيه إطالة، ولكنه معضلة في المصطلح والخلاف فيها واسع، ولم أجد من حرّر ذلك بتفصيلٍ يشفي الغليل ويطفئ ظمئ ويحلّ الإشكال. ألا وهي قضية توثيق من ليس له إلا بضعة أحاديث... ).
وقال في وسط سؤاله : ( ... إجمالاً فالمشكل في هذه المسألة أني وجدت الكثير من هؤلاء الرواة لم يوثقهم إلا من كان من أصحاب المذهب الثاني. بعض هؤلاء هم مجاهيل فعلاً (إما نص واحد على ذلك، أو لم يكن له إلا بضعة أحاديث ولم يرو عنه إلا واحد). لكن من هؤلاء من أخرج له مسلم في صحيحه، خاصة من قدماء التابعين. فهذا هو الذي يجعلني أحتار كثيراً في أحاديث هؤلاء ).
وهكذا تجد في السؤال المطول تكرارا لكلمة " مشكلة ومشكل وإشكال ، وشائك ، وأحتار " فما أشكل على المجتهدين المتحررين ... أليس منطقيا أن يشكل على المقلدين المذهبيين ويحيرهم  ؟!!!

----------


## الباجي

الحد لله حق حمده.



> ... ... فيعلن أن الأئمة يصححون حديث المجهول. ولا بأس عنده أن ينسف كل قواعد هذا العلم الشريف  .. ...


قال صاحبنا القديم في سؤاله للشيخ المليباري: ( ...أقول إني أستطيع تصنيف منهج توثيق الرجال (متشدد أم متوسط أم متسهل). هذا في من كان كثير الحديث. أما من كان قليل الحديث فيختلف الأمر كثيراً. والناس فيه على مذاهب: 
‏1) مذهب توثيق المجاهيل، حتى لو كانوا لا يعرفون عنهم شيئاً. وهو مذهب ابن حبان والعجلي وابن خزيمة ‏والحاكم.‏ 
‏2) مذهب توثيق قليل الحديث، من ليس بالمشهور حتى لو لم يكن له إلا حديثٌ واحد. وهو مذهب محمد ‏بن سعد (مع المدنيين)، وابن معين و النسائي وأبو نُعَيْم والبزّار وابن جرير الطبري والدارقطني والبزار وأبو زرعة الرازي. كل هذا وجدت من نصّ عليه ووجدته بالاستقراء كذلك.‏ 

قال الشيخ عبد الله السعد - حفظه الله - في التقدمة المنوه بها آنفًا :
 ( فصل
في من صحح من الأئمة أحاديثَ رواةٍ فيهم جهالة

من الأئمة الذين وُقف لهم على تصحيح لأحاديثِ بعضِ من فيهم جهالة: 

1. أبو عيسى الترمذي ، فقد أخرج حديثا ( 823 ) من طريق محمد بن عبدالله بن الحارث بن نوفل أنه سمع سعد بن أبي وقاص . . . و ذكر الحديث في متعة الحج ، ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح . 
قلت : ومحمد بن عبدالله ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" ، وجزم ابن عبدالبر بأن الزهري تفرد بالرواية عنه ، وقال : ولا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري . وسكت عنه الذهبي في "الكاشف" . وقال ابن حجر في "التقريب" : مقبول. 
وصحح أبو عيسى أيضا حديث الهرة (92) و قد صححه معه جمع من الحفاظ ، وهو من طريق حميدة بنت عبيد بن رفاعة عن كبشة عن أبي قتادة. 
وحميدة وكبشة غير مشهورتين ، قال ابن مندة : وحميدة وخالتها كبشة لا يعرف لهما رواية إلا في هذا الحديث ، ومحلهما محل الجهالة اهـ من "نصب الراية" (1/ 137) ، وذكر الذهبي كبشة ضمن النساء المجهولات. 
وصحح أبو عيسى أيضا: حديث (124)عمرو بن بجدان عن أبي ذر في الصعيد ، وعمرو فيه جهالة ، قال العجلي - كما في "ترتيب الثقات" (1250)- : ثقة . وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" ، لكن قيل لأحمد : عمرو معروف ؟ قال: لا . وقال ابن المديني : لم يرو عنه غير أبي قلابة . وقال ابن القطان : لا يعرف . وقال الذهبي في "الميزان" : و قد وثق عمرو مع جهالته . و في "الكاشف" : وُثق . وقال ابن حجر في "التقريب" : لا يعرف حاله . 
وهناك أحاديث أخرى يطول المقام بذكرها ، وليس هذا خاصا بالترمذي بل : 
2. ابن خزيمة أيضا صحح لبعض من فيهم جهالة ، وهو أوسع من أبي عيسى في هذا ، والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة في "صحيحه" ( ينظر مثلا : 315، 412، 415، 481- 482) .
3. وابن جرير الطبري كذلك ، فقد روى في "تهذيب الآثار" في مسند علي (ص 118) من طريق أبي إسحاق عن سعيد بن ذي حدّان عن علي . . . ثم قال : وهذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده ، وقد يجب أن يكون على مذهب الآخرين سقيما غير صحيح لعلل . . . إلى أن قال : والثالثة : أن سعيد بن ذي حدان عندهم مجهول ، ولا تثبت بمجهول في الدين حجة. اهـ
قلت : قال ابن المديني عنه : وهو رجل مجهول ، لا أعلم أحدا روى عنه إلا أبو إسحاق ، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" (4/ 282) على عادته ، وقال : ربما أخطأ .
وصحح أيضا لحلام الغفاري ، فقد روى في مسند علي من "تهذيب الآثار" (ص 158) من طريق شقيق بن سلمة عنه عن أبي ذر ... ثم قال : وهذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده ، وقد يجب أن يكون على مذهب الآخرين سقيما غير صحيح لعلل . . . إلى أن قال : والثانية : أن حلّاما الغفاري عندهم مجهول غير معروف في نقله الآثار ، ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بمجهول في الدين . اهـ
قلت : وحلّام هذا مجهول فيما يظهر ، وقد ترجم ابن أبي حاتم لحلام بن حزل وقال : يقال هو ابن أخي أبي ذر ، روى عن أبي ذر ، روى عنه أبو الطفيل ، سمعت أبي يقول ذلك اهـ ، وذكره البخاري في "التاريخ" (3/ 129) و سمّاه : حلاب بن حزل . وسكت عنه .
وصحح أيضا لهانئ مولى علي ، وفيه جهالة ، فقد روى في مسند علي من "تهذيب الآثار" (ص170) من طريق العلاء بن عبدالرحمن عن أبيه عنه عن علي ... ثم قال : وهذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده ، وقد يجب أن يكون على مذهب الآخرين سقيما غير صحيح لعلل . . . إلى أن قال : والثانية : أن هانئا مولى علي غير معروف في أهل النقل ، فلا يجوز الاحتجاج بنقله في الدين حجة. اهـ
قلت : ترجم له البخاري في "تاريخه" (8/ 229) وابن أبي حاتم (9/100) وسكتا عنه ، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" (5/ 509) على عادته ، وترجم له ابن حجر في "التهذيب" ولم يذكر فيه توثيقا سوى ما جاء عن ابن حبان ، ولذلك قال الذهبي في "الميزان" (4/ 291) : لا يعرف .
وصحح أيضا لمسور بن إبراهيم كما في مسند باقي العشرة (ص 102) ، وقد قال عنه الذهبي في "الميزان" (4/ 113) : لا يعرف حاله ، وحديثه منكر . وعندما ترجم له ابن حجر في "التهذيب" لم ينقل توثيقه عن أحد ، ولم يذكره حتى ولا ابن حبان في "الثقات" فيما يظهر .
وصحح أيضا لنوفل بن إياس الهذلي كما في مسند باقي العشرة (ص120- 121) ، و هو ممن تجهل حاله ، قال الذهبي في "الميزان" (4/ 280) : لا يعرف اهـ وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" (5/ 479) كعادته في ذكر مثله .
وصحح أيضا لأبي الرداد الليثي ، كما في مسند باقي العشرة (121- 123) وفيه جهالة ( تنظر ترجمته في "الميزان" و "اللسان") .
ومن صحح له أيضا عبيدالله بن الوازع ، كما في مسند باقي العشرة (ص550) فقد روى من طريقه عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه قال : قال الزبير ... ثم قال : وهذا خبر عندنا صحيح سنده ، وقد يجب أن يكون على مذهب الآخرين سقيما غير صحيح لعلتين . . . إلى أن قال : والثانية : أنه من رواية عبيدالله بن الوازع ... وعبيدالله عندهم غير معروف في نقلة الآثار. اهـ
وعبيدالله هذا مجهول ، لم يترجم له البخاري في "تاريخه" ، ولا ابن أبي حاتم ، وعندما ترجم له ابن حجر في "تهذيب التهذيب" لم ينقل توثيقه عن أحد ، ولم يذكر في الرواة عنه سوى حفيده عمرو بن عاصم ، ولذلك قال في "التقريب" : مجهول . وذكره الذهبي في "الميزان" (3/ 17) وقال : ما علمت له راويا غير حفيده . اهـ ولم يذكر فيه توثيقا ، وأما قوله عنه في "الكاشف" : ( صدوق ) فهذا فيه نظر لما تقدم ، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" (8/ 403) وطريقته في مثله معروفة . 
وممن صحح أيضا : ابن أبي عمرة الأنصاري ، فقد روى في باقي مسند العشرة (531) من طريق المسعودي عن ابن أبي عمرة عن أبيه . . . وقد قال قبل ذلك ( ص 526) : وقد وافق الزبير في رواية هذا الخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة من أصحابه ، نذكر ما صح عندنا من ذلك سنده . اهـ ثم ذكر أحاديث منها هذا الحديث. 
و ابن أبي عمرة هذا مجهول فيما يظهر ، وقد اختلف على المسعودي في تسميته ، فمرة سماه : أبو عمرة ، ومرة : رجل من آل أبي عمرة ، ومرة أخرى: ابن أبي عمرة كما تقدم وهذا يؤكد جهالته ، والله أعلم. 
وتنظر ترجمته في : "التهذيب" و " الميزان" (4/ 558) و " الكاشف" ، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في "التقريب" : مجهول من السادسة ، وإلا فالصواب أنه الأنصاري والد عبدالرحمن. اهـ 
قلت : الأنصاري والد عبدالرحمن صحابي ، وقد مات في خلافة علي رضي الله عنه ، فهو ليس هذا جزما. 
تبين مما تقدم ما يلي: 
1. أن أبا جعفر بن جرير صحّح لجمع من المجهولين ، وتقدم أيضا ذكر الأدلة من أقوال الأئمة على جهالتهم . 
2. أن بعض هؤلاء الرواة نص أبو جعفر على جهالتهم عند الآخرين ، فعلى هذا لا يقال : إنه خفي على أبي جعفر جهالة هؤلاء الرواة ، وعندما ذكر مخالفته لمذهب الآخرين في عدم جهالتهم لم يذكر ما يدلُّ على توثيقهم. 
3. أن أبا جعفر نص على تصحيح الأسانيد التي فيها هؤلاء الرواة لذاتها ، فعلى هذا لا يقال : إنه صحح هذه الأحاديث لشواهدها ، خاصة أن بعض هذه الأسانيد منكرة ، مثل تصحيحه لحديث سعيد بن ذي حدان ، فإن الصواب وقفه على علي رضي الله عنه ، وإن كان المتن جاء من حديث صحابة آخرين. 
ومثل تصحيحه لحديث المسور بن إبراهيم ، وحديثه منكر فرد ، لم يتابع عليه ، قال أبو حاتم الرازي في "العلل" لابنه (1/ 452) عنه : هذا حديث منكر ، و مسور لم يلق عبدالرحمن ، وهو مرسل أيضا . وقال الذهبي في "الميزان" (4/ 113) : لا يعرف حاله ، وحديثه منكر. اهـ
4. أن أبا جعفر بن جرير وإن كان يشترط لصحة الخبر أن يكون رواته ثقات - كما في مسند ابن عباس من "تهذيب الآثار" (ص: 26، 342، 623، وغيرها ) - وأحيانا ينص على اشتراط العدالة - كما في مسند عمر (ص280) ومسند علي (272) ومسند ابن عباس(ص770) وغير ذلك - ولكنه يتوسع في حد الثقة كما تقدم في تصحيحاته ، والله تعالى أعلم .
4. وأيضا أبو عبدالله الحاكم ممن يصحح أحاديث المجاهيل : فإنه في عدة مواضع من "المستدرك" ينص على جهالة أحد الرواة ومع ذلك يصحح حديثة ، ومن ذلك : 
ما أخرجه في "المستدرك" ( 1/ 58) من طريق محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عبدالرحمن بن عوف . . . ثم قال : وهذا حديث غريب صحيح ولم يخرجاه لجهالة محمد بن عبد العزيز الزهري هذا . 
وأخرج أيضا (1/ 491) من طريق أبي المليح الهذلي عن أبي صالح . . . ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، فإن أبا صالح الخوزي و أبا المليح الفارسي لم يذكرا بالجرح ، إنما هما في عداد المجهولين لقلة الحديث. اهـ
وأخرج أيضا (1/ 448) من طريق أبي صفوان عن ابن عباس . . . ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد . . وأبو صفوان هذا سماه غيره - يعني الراوي عنه - مهران مولى لقريش ، ولا يعرف بالجرح. اهـ 
قلت : ولم يعرف أيضا بالعدالة والثقة ، وقد قال أبو زرعة : لا أعرفه إلا في هذا الحديث .اهـ وقال ابن حجر : مجهول. 
ومن ذلك ما رواه (1/ 76) من طريق أبي سبرة بن سلمة الهذلي عن عبدالله بن عمرو ، ثم قال : حديث صحيح اتفق الشيخان على الاحتجاج بجميع رواته ، غير أبي سبرة الهذلي، وهو تابعي كبير ، مبين ذكره في المسانيد والتواريخ ، غير مطعون فيه. 
وأبو سبرة هو سالم بن سبرة ، وهو مجهول ، قال ابن عبدالبر في "الاستغناء" (2/ 112) قيل : هو مجهول . وقال الذهبي في "الميزان" (4/ 527) : لا يعرف . وكذلك قال في"المغني" (2/ 786) وذكره البخاري في "التاريخ" (4/ 113) وسكت عليه. 
وقال ابن أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل" (4/ 182) : سالم ابن سبرة أو سبرة الهذلي روى . . . روى عنه. . . سمعت أبي يقول ذلك ، ويقول : وهو مجهول. اهـ
ثم قال بعد ذلك : سالم بن سلمة الهذلي ، أبو سبرة ، روى عن . . . روى عنه . . . ثنا عبدالرحمن سمعت أبي يقول ذلك. 
وأخرج أيضا (1/ 119) من طريق كثير بن أبي كثير ثني ربعي بن حراش . . . ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح ، فإن كثير بن أبي كثير كوفي سكن البصرة ، روى عنه يحيى بن سعيد القطان وعيسى بن يونس ، ولم يذكر بجرح. 
وأخرج (1/ 487) حديثا من طريق أبي الأبرد موسى بن سليم . . . ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، ولم يخرجاه ، إلا أن أبا الأبرد مجهول . اهـ
وهناك أحاديث توقف الحاكم في صحتها من أجل جهالة بعض رواتها ،ومن ذلك: 
(1/ 206) روى حديثا ولم يحكم عليه بالصحة ، وذكر أنه لم يعرف أحد رواته بعدالة ولا بجرح. 
و ( 3/ 62) روى حديثا وقال : لولا مكان محمد بن سليمان السعيدي من الجهالة لحكمت لهذا الإسناد بالصحة. 
و ( 3/ 60) روى حديثا آخر ولم يحكم عليه بالصحة ، وحكم على أحد رواته بالجهالة. 
ولهذا أمثلة أخرى ).

ولكن من قال عن كثير من أئمة الحديث :

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.p...3&postcount=56

وعندما ذكر بفضائلهم قال:

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.p...8&postcount=58

من فعل هذا هل يجد حرجا في وصف  أمثالي بأسوأ من هذا ؟ وقد فعل قديمًا ... فلله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد.




> ...في سبيل إعطاء إمامه ميزة مُتوهَّمة لم يَدّعها الإمام أصلاً .. ...


مالك النجم ليس في حاجة لمثلي ليعطيه ميزة أو فضيلة ... فمميزاته كثيرة  وهي حقيقة واقعة وليست وهمًا... قد شهد بهذا جهابذة أهل العلم قديما وحديثا ... وإنما عشيت على قوم فما أبصروها ... فراحوا ينهشون عرضه وينهسون علمه ظلما وجهلا ... حتى قال عنه صاحبنا : ( لم يكن مالك في حقيقة الأمر صاحب مذهب مؤسس على قواعد واضحة، وإنما كان شيخاً يفتي، ثم تحول في أواخر حياته إلى رجل تنفيذي في الدولة العباسية. وبالمفهوم الحديث يمكن القول أنه كان وزيراً للعدل والشئون الدينية، لكن تلامذته هم الذين أسسوا المذهب المالكي بعد وفاته، كما حدث في المذهب الحنفي ). ... في كلام طويل قد سبق دحضه، وبيان ما فيه من تحريف للكلم عن مواضعه بحمد الله وفضله:

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread...E1%ED%DE%C7%CA

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ومرة تراه يراوغ في جهالتهن ولا يستطيع أن يأتي بأي توثيق معتبر! ..  .


كفى بإخراج مالك لحديثهم توثيقا ... ثم مفهوم التوثيق على ما ذكره الشيخ حمزة - وفقه الله - في جوابه ... وقد وافق صاحبنا على ما جاء في الجواب بتصريح واضح جلي ...
فإن قال:



> أخي مقالتك كلها مبنية على هذا القول 
> ولعلك تنتبه إلى أن التوثيق هو لمن روى عنه مالك أي كان من شيوخه
> أما ما لم يلقه مالك فهو باق في حكم الجهالة


فقد رده الشيخ أبو محمد الألفي قائلا:



> يا أخ محمد .
> سلمك الله وحيَّاك . وحفظ دينك ودنياك .
> وددت لو أنك تريثت قليلاً ، ولم تبادر بالاعتراض ، فإن المقال المذكور واحد من جملة مقالات تالية ، فيها البيان لما اعترضته وفهمته من بين السطور . وأنا لم اعتمد فقط ، كما قلت ، على قول أبى سعيد بن الأعرابى : كان يحيى بن معيـن يوثق الرجل لرواية مالك عنه ، سئل عن غير واحد ، فقال : ثقة روى عنه مالك . وقول الأثرم : سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن عمرو بن أبى عمرو مولى المطلب ، فقال : يزين أمره عندى أن مالكاً روى عنه . وإن كان معنى قول الإمامين : أحمد ويحيى ، على خلاف ما فهمته أنت ، فلعلك فهمت منه : توثيق من حدَّث عنه مالك من شيوخه . فإن يكنه ، فهذا بعض معناه وتأويله ، وليس كل المراد من قولهما . فهل تفهم من قول أهل الحديث : روى الإمام أحمد عن أبى هريرة ، وروى الإمام البخارى عن أنس ، أن أنساً وأبا هريرة ممن حدَّث عنهما أحمد والبخارى ، وأنهما من شيوخهما !! .
> بل من تمام معنى قول أبى زكريا يحيى بن معين : روى عنه مالك ؛ أى وضعه فى كتابه وأخرج حديثه . فإن قلت ـ وحقك عندى أن أبين لك وأجيبك ـ : ما الدليل على إرادة هذا المعنى ؟ ، قلنا : قول بشر بن عمر الزهرانى : سألت مالك بن أنس عن رجل ؟ ، فقال : هل رأيته في كتبي ؟ ، قلت : لا ، قال : (( لو كان ثقة لرأيته في كتبي )) . وقول على بن المدينى : لا أعلم مالكاً ترك إنساناً إلا إنساناً فى حديثه شئ . وإليك بياناً أنطق وأبين لمراد أبى زكريا من قوله : روى عنه مالك ، فقد قال يحيى بن معين عن سفيان بن عيينة : من نحن عند مالك ، إنما كنا نتبع آثار مالك ، وننظر إلى الشيخ ، إن كان مالك كتب عنه وإلا تركناه .
> وأظنك يا أخى طالب علم ، وحقك علىَّ أن أعرفك بما بين السطور ، فأقول : هل تأملت جيداً قول أبى بسطام شعبة بن الحجاج : كان مالك بن أنس أحد المميـزين ، ولقد سمعته يقول : ليس كل الناس يُكتب عنهم ، وإن كان لهم فضل فى أنفسهم ، إنما هى أخبار رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ، فلا تؤخذ إلا من أهلها . ولماذا لم تجعل هذا المقال لإمام التعديل والتزكية أبى بسطام حجة قائمة بذاتها ، وماذا أفادك قوله (( يكتب عنه )) ؟! ، هل أراد يحدِّث عنه أو أنه من شيوخه ؟! .
> شكر الله لك . وبارك فيك . وأسأل الله أن يسع صدرك جوابى .


وفي بعض كلام أئمة هذا الشأن ما يؤيد ما جاء في كلام الشخ أبي محمد حفظه الله ... لعلي أنقله بعد حين إن شاء الله.

----------


## الباجي

بسم الله.
قال الإمام العلامة ابن دقيق العيد في الإمام أثناء كلامه على حديث حميدة وكبشة - رحمهما الله - 1/235 : ( ... قلت: إذا لم تعرف لهما رواية إلا في هذا الحديث، فلعل طريق من صححه أن يكون اعتمد على إخراج مالك لروايتهما مع شهرته بالتشدد.
نقلت من خط الحافظ أبي الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي ورويته من " سؤالات أبي زرعة " قال: < سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: إذا روى مالك عن رجل لا يعرف فهو حجة >، وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وهذا أحسن شئ في الباب، وقد جود مالك هذا الحديث عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة، ولم يأت به أحد أتم من مالك " ، وقال محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري : " جّود مالك بن أنس هذا الحديث، وروايته أصح من رواية غيره ).

فليلاحظ القراء الكرام الاحتمال الذي أورده العلامة ابن دقيق العيد وبما عززه ...
وهذا ما فهمه الحافظ  أيضا ...فقد قال في تلخيص الحبيـر : ( أما قوله : إنهما لا يعرف لهما إلا هذا الحديث ، فمتعقب بأن لحميدة حديثا آخر في تشميت العاطس . رواه أبو داود ، ولها ثالث رواه أبو نعيم في " المعرفة "، وأما حالهما فحميـدة روى عنها مع إسحاق ابنُه يحيـى وهو ثـقة عند ابن معيــن ، وأما كبشة فقيــل : إنها صحابية ، فإن ثبت فلا يضر الجهل بحالها والله أعلم . وقال ابن دقيق العيد : لعـل من صحَّحه اعتمد على تخريج مالك ، وأن كل من خرج له فهو ثـقة عند ابن معيـن ... ... ).

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.
لعل فيما تقدم ما يزيح العلل ... وينفي الدغل ... وإلا ففي الخُرج بعض نصوص أخرى عن أئمة أعلام تصب في نفس الغرض الذي رمى إليه الشيخ أبو محمد.




> ...  وحديث المجهول مردود عند أهل الحديث،... .


بل ما زال العلماء في تصانيفهم يحكون الخلاف في هذه المسألة ... مع ملاحظة أن حديثنا عن مجهول الحال = المستور ... وليس من جزم الأئمة بجهالة عينه ... وقد تقدم من ذكر عمل بعض المتقدمين ... وما لحقه من بيان بعض المتأخرين ما ينجلي به الغبش عمن نصح نفسه وأراد فهم حقيقة الأمر.

----------


## الحمادي

أحسنتم يا أبا عبدالله، نفع الله بكم وبارك في جهودكم

من النصوص المفيدة في هذا قول الإمام الحاكم في المستدرك عقب تخريجه لحديث الهرة وأنها ليست بنجس، بل هي من الطوافين
حيث ذكر أنَّ الإمام مالكاً هو الحَكَم في حديث المدنييِّن، وأنه صحَّح هذا الحديث واحتج به في موطَّئه
وقد نقل هذا النص مختصراً ابن عبدالهادي في المحرر، وقرأته في المستدرك

مع أنَّ هذا الحديثَ رواه الإمام مالك عن إسحاق بن عبدالله بن أبي طلحة عن حميدة...

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.




> ... ...
> حيث من تعريف الصحيح عند المتقدمين (انظر التالي) والمـأخرين هو أن يكون متصلاً بالثقات. ..


وقد وثق جمع من الأئمة كثيرًا من المقلين المستورين مع ما فيهم من جهالة ... ولك أن تفسر توثيقهم بأي معنًى شئت ... فقد أفضى إليه تصحيح أحاديثهم وإنزالها منزلة القبول ... فكان ماذا؟




> ... ...
>  والاستشهاد بالطبري والحاكم قبيح جداً، ففوق كون هؤلاء ممن توفي بعد ال300هـ، فإن عملهما مما انتقد بشدة عليهما. وما زال العلماء يعتذرون للحاكم إما بغفلته وشيخوخته، وإما بأنها مسودة ليس مسؤول عنها، وإما بفرط تساهله. وأما الطبري فقد صرح بكتابه بمخالفته لمنهج أهل الحديث سواء في هذه المسألة أم في غيرها. وقد نقلنا كثيراً من تلك الأقوال في كلامنا عنه فراجعه (http://www.ibnamin.com/Manhaj/tabari.htm)، فالاستطراد لذكره من باب التشغيب لا من باب المعرفة..


جاء في سؤالك للشيخ حمزة المليباري : ( والناس فيه على مذاهب: 
‏1) مذهب توثيق المجاهيل، حتى لو كانوا لا يعرفون عنهم شيئاً. وهو مذهب ابن حبان والعجلي وابن خزيمة ‏والحاكم.‏ 
‏2) مذهب توثيق قليل الحديث، من ليس بالمشهور حتى لو لم يكن له إلا حديثٌ واحد. وهو مذهب محمد ‏بن سعد (مع المدنيين)، وابن معين و النسائي وأبو نُعَيْم والبزّار وابن جرير الطبري والدارقطني والبزار وأبو زرعة الرازي. كل هذا وجدت من نصّ عليه ووجدته بالاستقراء كذلك ).‏ 

فإن لم يكن لهما اعتبار ... الأول لتساهله ... والثاني لمخالفته المنهج ... فلم حشرتهما ضمن الأعلام الذين حكيتَ مذاهبهم؟
جوابك عن هذا هو جوابي عن الشغب الذي نسبتني إليه ... وإلا فقد سبقت إلى هذا ... فالفضل للمتقدم.

ثم لعل القراء يلاحظون أني ذكرتُ في كلامي الذي يعلق عليه صاحبنا غير هذين الإمامين ... فلا أدري لمَ اقتصر كلامه عليهما؟

----------


## الباجي

رعاك الله يا أبا محمد ووفقك لكل خير ... معذرة فما رأيت مشاركتك إلا الساعة .



> أحسنتم يا أبا عبدالله، نفع الله بكم وبارك في جهودكم
> من النصوص المفيدة في هذا قول الإمام الحاكم في المستدرك عقب تخريجه لحديث الهرة وأنها ليست بنجس، بل هي من الطوافين
> حيث ذكر أنَّ الإمام مالكاً هو الحَكَم في حديث المدنييِّن، وأنه صحَّح هذا الحديث واحتج به في موطَّئه
> وقد نقل هذا النص مختصراً ابن عبدالهادي في المحرر، وقرأته في المستدرك
> مع أنَّ هذا الحديثَ رواه الإمام مالك عن إسحاق بن عبدالله بن أبي طلحة عن حميدة...


نعم قد كان مني ذلك على ذكر ... وهذا نصه : (  ... هذا حديث صحيح ولم يخرجاه، على أنهما على ما أصلاه في تركه، غير أنهما قد شهدا جميعا لمالك بن أنس أنه الحكم في حديث المدنيين، وهذا الحديث مما صححه مالك، واحتج به في الموطأ، ومع ذلك فإن له شاهدا بإسناد صحيح ).
وبمناسبة ذكر الحاكم - رحمه الله - فقد قال في موطن آخر يتكلم فيه عن حديث البحر : ( قال الحاكم قد رويت في متابعات الامام مالك بن أنس في طرق هذه الحديث عن ثلاثة ليسوا من شرط هذا الكتاب وهم عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق وإسحاق بن إبراهيم المزني وعبد الله بن محمد القدامي وإنما حملني على ذلك بأن يعرف العالم أن هذه المتابعات والشواهد لهذا الأصل الذي صدر به مالك كتابه الموطأ وتداوله فقهاء الإسلام رضي الله عنهم من عصره إلى وقتنا هذا وأن مثل هذا الحديث لا يعلل بجهالة سعيد بن سلمة والمغيرة بن أبي بردة على أن اسم الجهالة مرفوع عنهما بهذه المتابعات).
ومما يحسن نقله هنا - وقد استفدته من الفاضل الكثيري حفظه الله -  مما يتعلق ببيان منهج المتقدمين في التعامل مع أحاديث من فيهم جهالة = قول العلامة ابن القيم في تهذيب السنن : ( ...
فأما تعليله - ابن حزم - حديث ندبة بكونها مجهولة، فإنها مدنية روت عن مولاتها ميمونة، وروى عنها حبيب، ولم يعلم أحد جرحها، والراوي إذا كانت هذه حاله إنما يخشى من تفرده بما لا يتابع عليه، فأما إذا روى ما رواه الناس، وكانت لروايته شواهد ومتابعات؛ فإن أئمة الحديث يقبلون حديث مثل هذا، ولا يردونه، ولا يعللونه بالجهالة، فإذا صاروا إلى معارضة ما رواه بما هو أثبت منه وأشهر عللوه بمثل هذه الجهالة، وبالتفرد، 
ومن تأمل كلام الأئمة رأى فيه ذلك؛ فيظن أن ذلك تناقض منهم، وهو بمحض العلم والذوق والوزن المستقيم [ وليس هدما لقواعد المصطلح ] فيجب التنبه لهذه النكتة فكثيرا ما تمر بك في الأحاديث ويقع الغلط بسببها ).

----------


## الحمادي

ووفقكم ربي وبارك في جهودكم ونفع بما كتبتم

----------


## الحمادي

من النصوص التي يمكن الإفادة منها في بيان أنَّ ما يرويه الإمام مالك فهو عنده صحيح= ما قاله الحافظ ابن حجر:
(...وفي معناه مسُّ الذكر -مع صحة الحديث فيه- إلا أنه ليس على شرط الشيخين، وقد صححه مالكٌ 
وجميع من أخرج الصحيح غير الشيخين...)

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.
حفظك الله يا أبا محمد ... ويسر لك الخير حيث كان.



> قال الإمام الشافعي: ولا تقوم الحجة بخبر الخاصة حتى يجمع أموراً: منها: أن يكون من حدث به ثقة في دينه، معروفاً بالصدق في حديثه، عاقلاً لما يحدث به، عالماً بما يحيل معاني الحديث من اللفظ، وأن يكون ممن يؤدي الحديث بحروفه كما سمع، لا يحدث به على المعنى ؛ لأنه إذا حدث به على المعنى وهو غير عالم بما يحيل معناه لم يدر لعله يحيل الحلال إلى الحرام. وإذا أداه بحروفه فلم يبق وجه فيه إحالته الحديث، حافظاً إن حدث به من حفظه، حافظاً لكتابه إن حدث من كتابه، إذا شرك أهل الحفظ في الحديث وافق حديثهم، برياً أن يكون مدلساً: يحدث عن من لقي ما لم يسمع منه، يحدث عن النبي ما يحدث الثقات خلافه عن النبي. ويكون من فوقه ممن حدثه، حتى ينتهي بالحديث موصولاً إلى النبي أو إلى من انتهى به إلى دونه ؛ لأن كل واحد منهم مثبت لمن حدثه، ومثبت على من حدث عنه، فلا يستغني في كل واحد منهم عما وصفت.
> وقال الحميدي: فإن قال قائل: فما الحديث الذي يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويلزمنا الحجة به؟ قلت: هو أن يكون الحديث ثابتاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، متصلاً غير مقطوع معروف الرجال. أو يكون حديثاً متصلاً حدثنيه ثقة معروف عن رجل جهلته وعرفه الذي حدثني عنه فيكون ثابتاً يعرفه من حدثنيه عنه حتى يصل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإن لم يقل كل واحد ممن حدثه: سمعت أو حدثنا، حتى ينتهي ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولازم صحيح يلزمنا قبوله ممن حمله إلينا إذا كان صادقاً مدركاً لمن روى ذلك عنه.
> وقال الذهلي: لا يجوز الاحتجاج إلا بالحديث الموصول غير المنقطع الذي ليس فيه رجل مجهول ولا رجل مجروح. والأخبار في ذلك كثيرة، تجد كثيراً منها في كتب المصطلح...


ونحن على ما أصله أئمة هذا الشأن سائرون ... وبه عاملون وقائلون ... وما نرى بحمد الله تناقضا بين تأصيلهم هذا وعملهم المتقدم في قبول رواية بعض من جهل حاله = المستور ... طالما لم يرو منكرًا ... وكان من طبقة التابعين الكرام ... ولم يذكر بجرح ... فكيف إذا صحح روايته إمام معتبر صراحة ... أو صححها ضمنا بوضعها في كتاب اشترط صحة ما فيه؟

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.
معذرة على الإنقطاع ... فقد جاء ما شغل عن التواصل ... وقد كانت النصوص حاضرة ... والردود على ما سبق وما يلي في متناول اليد بحمد الله ... ولكن أحاطت بي مشاغل الدنيا فلله الأمر من قبل ومن بعدُ.



> ... ...
> وإنما ذكرت شذراً يسيراً لأبين التحريف الذي يريده المذهبيون لعلم الحديث النبوي الشريف. فيريدون إحلال الحرام وتحريم الحلال برواية المجهول الذي لا يُعرف حاله. وبعيد أن تُقام الحُجة على الناس بخبر المجهول، فإن هذا ليس من حفظ الذكر الذي وعد به الرحمن {إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون}. ولو شهد رجل شيئاً في أمور الدنيا لما قبلنا حديثه إلا بعد التحري عن صدقه وضبطه، فكيف والأمر دين؟! فمن طلب العدالة في أمور الدنيا وأخذ دينه عن مجاهيل، فقد رخص عنده دينه.


آخر هذا الكلام جميل ... وهو أساس التأصيل الذي بنى عليه أئمة الحديث ردّ خبر من جهلت عينه ... وكذا بنى عليه من ردّ خبر من جهلت حاله ... ولكن الذي لا يستقيم ولا ينبغي ممن حشر نفسه بين طلبة العلم ؛ هو ظلم الناس ووصفهم بما برأهم الله منه ... وقد فعل التعجل ... وقلة الإطلاع بقوم أكثر من هذا فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... وقد كان يكفي في ردع من هذا حاله، ورده لجادة الصواب = فعلُ الإمام مالك في موطائه ... فإن رابه شئ من عمل الإمام الجليل لحاجة في نفسه كان في فعل بعض الأئمة الأبرار من أهل الحديث وازع له عن التفوه بمثل هذا القول ... وما كان صاحبنا بمقام من يجهل أن طائفة من أهل الحديث - قدمائهم ومتأخريهم - يحتجون بخبر مستور الحال لقرائن عرفها أهل العلم وطلبتُه قديما وحديثا ... ولكن لهوى النفوس سريرة لا تعلم.
قال العلامة ابن القطان الفاسي - وهو من أشهر من يرد خبر المساتير من المتأخرين النقاد - : ( ... إنما هو عنده - عبد الحق - حسن باعتبار الاختلاف في قبول أخبار المساتير ...)
وقال: ( ... فهو من جملة المساتير المختلف فيهم ...).  وله أقوال أخرى في هذا الباب أكتفي بما نقلته منها ... فلينظر المنصف لنفسه من هم المساتير الذي يعنيهم ابن القطان، وخلاف مَن الذي يذكره؟ هل خلاف المذهبيين، أم خلاف أئمة أهل الحديث؟
ويقول العلامة الألباني - رحمه الله - في اروائه : ( ... بعض الحفاظ يحسنون حديث مثل هذا التابعي، ولو كان مستورًا غير معروف العدالة، كالحافظ ابن كثير، وابن رجب، وغيرهما ).
ولكن الحافظ الذهبي يذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك فيقول : ( وأما المجهولون من الرواة؛ فإن كان الرجل من كبار التابعين، أو أوسطهم احتمل حديثه، وتلقي بحسن الظن، إذا سلم من مخالفة الأصول، وركاكة الألفاظ، وإن كان الرجل من صغار التابعين فيُتأنى في رواية خبره، ويختلف ذلك باختلاف جلالة الراوي عنه وتحريه وعدم ذلك، وإن كان المجهول من أتباع التابعين فمن بعدهم فهو أضعف لخبره سيما إذا انفرد به ).
وقال مبينا عمل بعض الأئمة السالفين من النقاد : ( ... وقال ابن القطان: هو ممن لم تثبت عدالته، يريد أنه ما نص أحد على أنه ثقة، وفي رواة " الصحيحين " عدد كثير ما علمنا أن أحدًا نصّ على توثيقهم، والجمهور على أنه من كان من المشايخ قد روى عنه جماعة، ولم يأت بما ينكر عليه أن حديثه صحيح ). وله - رحمه الله - كلام آخر في ترجمة حفص بن بغيل أهملتُ ذكره لشهرته بين طلبة العلم ومحصليه.
فإذا ذهبنا لعمل الأئمة الماضين من متقدمي النقاد الذي هو أساس تحريرات المتأخرين = فمجال القول أرحب وأوسع ... وربما كانت نسبة التحريف!! أدهى وأمرّ ... ومن رخص عندهم دينهم - والعياذ بالله - أشهر وأكثر وأجلّ من المذهبيين المخرفين ... ولكن لهذا حديث آخر يؤجل إلى أن يشاء الله ... وقد تقدم من نقل بعض نصوصهم في ذلك ما فيه بلاغ لمن ألقى السمع وهو شهيد ... ولا غالب إلا الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

,وبما أن الموضوع هو رد قول كل حديث في كتاب الموطأ للامام مالك موصول فهو صحيح 
فقد قال السيوطي : " فائدة صنف ابن عبد البر كتاباً في وصل ما في الموطأ من المرسل والمنقطع والمعضل قال وجميع ما فيه من قوله بلغني ومن قوله عن الثقة عنده مما لم يسنده أحد وستون حديثا كلها مسندة من غير طريق مالك إلا أربعة لا تعرف أحدها إني لا أنسى ولكن أنسى لأسن والثاني أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أرى أعمار الناس قبله أو ما شاء الله تعالى من ذلك فكأنه تقاصر أعمار أمته وإذا روى تابع التابعي عن تابعي حديثا وقفه عليه وهو عند ذلك التابعي مرفوع متصل فهو معضل والثالث قول معاذ آخر ما اوصاني به رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقد وضعت رجلي في الغرز أن قال حسن خلقك للناس والرابع إذا أنشأت بحرية ثم تشاءمت فتلك عين غديقة   .   تدريب الراوي للسيوطي 1 / 212 – 213 . 
وقال الكتاني : " لأبي عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي حافظ المغرب بل والمشرف الشهير المتوفى بشاطبة من بلاد الأندلس سنة ثلاث وستين وأربعمائة كتب التقصي جمع فيه ما في الموطأ من الأحاديث المرفوعة موصولة كانت أو منقطعة مرتبة على شيوخ مالك وله أيضا كتاب في وصل ما فيها من المرسل والمنقطع والمعضل قال وجميع ما فيها من قوله بلغني ومن قوله عن الثقة عنده مما لم يسنده أحد وستون حديثا كلها مسندة من غير طريق مالك إلا أربعة لا تعرف ثم ذكرها قال الشيخ صالح الفلاني وقد رأيت لابن الصلاح تأليفاً وصل هذه الأربعة فيه بأسانيده ولأبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن فرحون اليعمري التونسي الأصل المدني المولد والمنشأ المالكي المتوفى سنة تسع وستين وسبعمائة الدر المخلص من التقصي والملخص جمع فيه أحاديث الكتابين المذكورين وشرحه بشرح عظيم الفائدة في أربع مجلدات سماه كشف العطا في شرح مختصر الموطأ ولأبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن محمد الغافقي الجوهري المصري الملاكي المتوفى سنة خمس وثمانين وثلاثمائة كتاب مسند الموطأ وكتاب مسند ما ليس بالموطأ ذكره في الديباج . 
الرسالة المستطرفة لمحمد بن جعفر الكتاني ص15- 16 .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> ...ويقول العلامة الألباني - رحمه الله - في اروائه : ( ... بعض الحفاظ يحسنون حديث مثل هذا التابعي، ولو كان مستورًا غير معروف العدالة، كالحافظ ابن كثير، وابن رجب، وغيرهما ).
> ولكن الحافظ الذهبي يذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك فيقول : ( وأما المجهولون من الرواة؛ فإن كان الرجل من كبار التابعين، أو أوسطهم احتمل حديثه، وتلقي بحسن الظن، إذا سلم من مخالفة الأصول، وركاكة الألفاظ، وإن كان الرجل من صغار التابعين فيُتأنى في رواية خبره، ويختلف ذلك باختلاف جلالة الراوي عنه وتحريه وعدم ذلك، وإن كان المجهول من أتباع التابعين فمن بعدهم فهو أضعف لخبره سيما إذا انفرد به )


جزاك الله خيرا ، ولذلك أخذ كثير من الفقهاء بحديث ابن المسيب في الموطأ نفسه من رواية ربيعة ابن أبي عبد الرحمن‏ في الديات مع أنه في حكم المرسل عند المحدثين ، فعن ربيعة ابن أبي عبد الرحمن‏: ‏أنه قال لسعيد بن المسيب كم في إصبع المرأة قال‏:‏ عشر من الإبل قلت‏:‏ في إصبعين قال‏:‏ عشرون من الإبل قلت‏:‏ فكم في ثلاث أصابع قال‏:‏ ثلاثون من الإبل قلت‏:‏ فكم في أربع أصابع قال‏:‏ عشرون من الإبل قلت‏:‏ حين عظم جرحها واشتدت مصيبتها نقص عقلها قال سعيد‏:‏ أعراقي أنت ؟ قلت‏:‏ بل عالم متثبت أو جاهل متعلم قال‏:‏ هي السنة يا ابن أخي‏)‏‏.

فابن المسيب غني عن التعريف ، والقرينة الأخيرة من كون ماقاله "السنة" لها موقع من مثله. 
‏

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

وصل بلاغات مالك لابن الصلاح
رِسالَةٌ فِي
وَصلِ البَلاغاتِ الأَربَعَةِ فِي الْمُوَطَّإِ (1)
تَأليفُ الإِمامِ
أَبِي عَمْرِو بْنِ الصَّلاحِ
رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى
اعتِناءُ : ابنُ سالمٍ غَفَرَ اللهُ لهُ ولِوالِدَيهِ
ولِجَميعِ المُسلِمينَ والمُسلِماتِ
[ المقدِّمةُ ]
الحمدُ للهِ المنفردُ بكلِّ الحمدِ وَالثَّناءِ ، والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ الأَفضلانِ عَلَىَ رسولِهِ خيرِ الرُّسلِ والأنبياءِ ، وعَلَىَ آلِهِ وَالنَّبيِّينَ وَآلِهِم والصَّالِحين ، دائِماً ذلكَ دوامَ دارِ الخُلدِ والبَقاءِ .
رَغِبتُم رَغَّبَكُم اللهُ في رَغائِبِ المعارِفِ ، وهداكُم وإيَّانا مَناهِجَ العَوارفِ ، في إبانَةِ الأحاديثِ الأربعةِ المُنقطعَةِ المُعضَلَةِ ؛ وَالتي ذكرَ الحافظُ أبو عُمرَ بنُ عبدِ البَرِّ - رحمهُ اللهُ وإيّانا - ؛ أَنَّهُ لا ذِكرَ لها في شيءٍ من كتبِ العُلماءِ إلاَّ في (المُوَطَّإِ) أو كتابِ مَن نَقَلَها مِنهُ ، ولم يَروِها غيرُ الإِمام مالكٍ - رضي اللهُ عنهُ ، وأَن أَذكُرَ ما عِندِي في ذلكَ .
فسَألتُ اللهَ العظيمَ مِن فَضلِهِ ، واستَهدَيتُهُ ، واستَعنتُ بهِ ، [ وَتَذَرَعْتُ ] (2) إليهِ ، واستَغَثتُ بِهِ .
فهنا أنا ذا مُورِدُ ما أورَدتُموهُ آثِراً وَذاكِراً وبادِئاً بِسياقِها عَلَىَ وَجهِها مِن (الموَطَّإِ) بِإسنادِي العَالِي .
[ ذِكرُ الأَحاديثِ إجمالاً وشَرحُ غَريبِها ]
أَخبَرنا الشَّيخُ المُسنِدُ أبو الحَسَنِ ابنُ أَبي الفُتوحِ ابنِ أَبِي الحَسَنِ المُقري - رحمهُ اللهُ وإيَّانا - بِقِراءَتي عليهِ ، قَالَ : أَنا الشَّيخُ الإمامُ أَبو محمَّدِ عبدُ اللهِ بنِ سَهلِ بنِ عُمرَ السَّيِّدِي قِراءةً عليهِ ، قَالَ : أَنا أبو عُثمانَ سَعيدُ بنُ مُحمَّدِ البُحَيرِي قِراءَةً عليهِ ، قَالَ : أَنا الفَقيهُ أَبو عَلِي [ زَاهِرُ ] بنُ أحمدَ السَّرَخْسِي ، قَالَ : أَنا أبو إسحاقَ إبراهيمُ بنُ عَبدِ الصَّمدِ الهاشِمي ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنا أَبو مُصعَبٍ أَحمدُ بنُ أَبي بَكرِ الزُّهرِي :
1- قَالَ : نَا مالكُ بنُ أنسٍ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ : أَنَّ رَسولَ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنِّي لاَ أَنْسَى [ وَلَكِنْ ] (3) أُنَسَّىَ لأَسُنَّ " (4) 
2- وبِهِ : عَن أَبي مُصعَبٍ قَالَ : نَا مالكٌ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ رَسولَ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ : " إِذَا نَشَأَمَتْ بَحْرِيَّةً ثُمَّ تَشَاءَمَتْ فَتِلكَ عَيْنٌ غديْقَةٌ " (5) 
• قَولُهُ : (نَشَأَمَتْ) رُوِّينَاهُ مِن غَيرِ هَمزَةٍ فِي أَوَّلِهِ ؛ وَكَذا حَكاهُ الأَزهَرِيُّ ، وهُوَ الذي ذَكَرَهُ الهَرَوِيُّ وَغَيرُهُما فِي الفِعلِ مِنْ نَشَأَتْ السَّحابَةُ . ويُقالُ : نَشَأَتْ السَّحابَةُ نَشْئَاً ؛ إِذا اِبتَدَأَتْ وَارتَفَعَتْ .
والرِّوايَةُ الفَاشِيَةُ المَشهورَةُ فيهِ : (أَنْشَأَتْ بَحْرِيَّةً) بالهَمزَةِِ في أوَّلِهِ . وقِيلَ : إِنَّ أَهلَ اللُّغَةِ عَلَىَ إنكارِها ، والصَّوابُ عِندَهُم (نَشَأَتْ) بِغَيرِ هَمزَةٍ في أَوَّلِهِ ؛ وإنَّما يُقالُ : أَنْشَأَ فُلانٌ يَفعَلُ كَذا وَيَقُولُ كَذا ، أَو : أَنْشَأَتْ السَّحابَةُ تُمطِرُ .
وَقَعطََ القاضي أَبو الفَضلِ عِياضُ بنُ موسَى اليَحصُبِي - فِيمَا وَجَدناهُ عنهُ - بأنَّهُ بالهَمزَةِ في أوَّلِهِ ، وهو المَنقولُ بِغيرِ خلافٍ ، وأنَّهُ قد صَحَّحهُ أهلُ اللسانِ ؛ واللهُ أعلَمُ .
• قَولُهُ : (بَحْرِيَّةً) أَي مِن ناحِيَةِ البَحرِ، و(ناحِيَةُ البَحرِ) بالمَدينَةِ هِيَ ناحيةُ المَغرِبِ 
وفي إعرابِهِ وَجهانِ :
1- الرَّفعُ عَلَىَ أنَّهُ (فاعِلٌ) .
2- وَالنَّصبُ عَلَىَ الحالِ .
• قَولُهُ : (ثُمَّ تَشَّاءْمَتْ) هُو بالتَّشديدِ عَلَىَ الشِّينِ عَلَىَ وَزنِ تَفَعَّلَت ؛ أَي : أَخَذَت نَحوَ الشَّامِ .
• قَولُهُ : (عَيْنٌ) فَالعَينُ هاهُنا عِبارَةٌ عَنِ السَّحابِ .
وَذكرَ الهَرَوِيُّ في العينِ المَذكورةِ في هذا الحديثِ عَن صاحِبِ العينِ : أنَّ العينَ مِن السَّحابِ ما أَقبلَ عن يَمينِ القِبلَةِ ؛ أي قِبلَةَ العِراقِ ، وذَلكَ الصُّقعُ يُسمَّى العَينَ أَيضاً .
• قَولُهُ : (غديْقَةٌ) ذَكَرَها ابنُ عبدِ البرِّ بِضَمِّ الغَينِ عَلَىَ التَّصغيرِ ، وكذا هو الأَصلُ في روايَةِ الزُّهرِيِّ الذي فيه السَّماعُ عَلَىَ الإِمامِ زاهِرِ بنِ أحمدَ ، وعنهُ البُحَيرِيّ ، وعنهُ السَّيِّدِي .
وقالَ القاضي عِياضُ : غَديْقَةٌ بِضَمِّ الغَينِ عَلَىَ التَّصغيرِ الذي يُرادُ بهِ التَّكثيرُ .
قَالَ : وقد رواهُ بَعضُهُم (غَدِيقَةٍ) بِفَتحِ الغَينِ ؛ وجَدتهُ عن أبي مَنصورٍ الأَزهريِّ في هذا الحديثِ ؛ وهوَ حُجَّةٌ .
وذلكَ هو الظَّاهرُ مِن إِيرادِ مَن راجَعنا كَلامَهُ مِن أَصحابِ الغَريبِ ؛ وهُوَ الأَظهَرُ .
وعَلَىَ روايَةِ التَّصغيرِ : يَنبَغِي أن تكونَ تَصغيرَ قَولِهِم : (عَينٌ غَدِقَةٌ) بِكَسرِ الدَّالِ ؛ أَي : كَثيرةُ الماءِ .
فاعلَم ذلكَ فَإنَّ فيه ما يَعِزُّ ؛ واللهُ أعلَمُ .
3- وبِالإِسنادِ المَذكورِ عَن أَبي مُصعَبِ ؛ قالَ : حدَّثَنا مالكٌ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ مَن يَثِقَ بهِ يَقولُ (6) : ( إنَّ رَسولَ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُرِيَ أَعمارَ النَّاسِ قَبلَهُ فَتَقَالَّها ؛ أَو مَا شَاءَ اللهُ مِن ذَلِكَ ؛ فَكَأنَّهُ تَقَاصَرَ أَعمارَ أُمَّتِهِ أَن لا يَبلُغُوا مِنَ العَمَلِ [ مِثلَ ] (7) الذي بَلَغَ غَيرُهُم في طُولِ العُمُرِ ، فَأَعطاهُ اللهُ لَيلَةَ القَدرِ ؛ خَيراً مِن أَلفِ شَهرٍ ) (8) .
• قَولُهُ : (فَتَقَالَّهَا) زِيادَةٌ وَقَعَتْ في رِوايَتِنا هذهِ دونَ غَيرِها ؛ ووجْهُها - عَلَىَ بُعدِها - أَنَّهُ اِستَقَلَّها بالنِّسبَةِ إلى أَعمارِ أُمَّتِهِ ؛ واللهُ أَعلَمُ .
4- وبِهِ عَن أَبِي مُصعَبِ قَالَ : حدَّثَنا مَالِكُ بنُ أَنَسٍ ، عَنْ يَحيَى بْنِ سَعيدٍ ، عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ ؛ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : آخِرُ مَا أَوْصَانِي بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ جَعَلتُ رِجْلِي فِي الْغَرْزِ ؛ أَنْ قَالَ : " حَسِّنْ خُلُقَكَ لِلنَّاسِ مُعَاذُ بْنَ جَبَلٍ " (9) .
• قَولُهُ : (عَنْ يَحيَى بْنِ سَعيدٍ) رواهُ أَيضاً يَحيَى بنِ بُكَيرٍ وَغيرِهِ ، وَإنَّما فيهِ عَن مالِكٍ : أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ : أنَّ مُعاذَ بنِ جَبَلٍ .
• قَولُهُ : (فِي الْغَرْزِ) بِغينٍ مَنقوطَةٍ ثُم راءٌ مُهمَلَةٌ ساكِنَةٌ ثُم زاي وهِيَ للجَمَلِ مِثلُ الرِّكابِ للبَغلِ ؛ حكاهُ الأَزهريُّ مُطلَقاً . وحَكاهُ الجَوهَريُّ مَخصوصاً بأنْ يكون مِن جلدٍ ؛ واللهُ أعلَمُ .
[ فَصْلٌ ]
فَهذهِ الأَحاديثُ الأربَعَةُ ذَكَرَ : أَبو عُمرَ يُوسِفُ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ بنِ محمدٍ بنِ عبدِ البرِّ النَّمري الإِمامِ ( الذي تَفَرَّدَ في شَرحِ المُوطَّإِ وَاستِثارَةِ عُلومِهِ ، وجمعَ العلومَ بِما لَم يَسْبِق إليهِ سابِقٌ ، ولَم يَلتَحِق بهِ لاحِقٌ . والحافظُ الذي كانَ الإمامُ أبو الوَليدِ البَاجِي يَقولُ فيه : ( لَم تُخرِجْ الأَندلسُ أعلمَ بالحديثِ مِن أَبِي عُمَرَ بنِ عبدِ البرِّ ) قَرأتُ ذلكَ بِخطِّ أَبِي الوَليدِ ابنِ الدَّبَّاغِ عَن شَيخِهِ الحافظِ القاضِي أبِي عليِّ ابن سُكَّرَةَ الصَّدَفِي عَن شَيخِهِ أَبِي الوَليدِ الباجِي - رَحِمَهُم اللهُ وَإِيَّانا - ) :
أَنَّها لا ذِكرَ لَها فِي شَيءٍ مِن كُتُبِ العُلماءِ ؛ إلاَّ في المُوَطَّإِ ؛ ولَم يَروِها غيرُ مالكٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عنهُ ، وَلا تُعرَفْ إلاَّ بِهِ ، وَلا تُوجَدُ فِي غيرِ المُوَطَّإِ ؛ لا مُسنَدَةٍ وَلا غيرِ مُسندَةٍ .
ثُمَّ إنَّها عندَ ابنِ عبدِ البرِّ :
1 : مُتَساويَةٌ في أنَّها لا تُوجدُ بِهذا اللفظِ إِلاَّ في المُوَطَّإِ .
2 : ومِنقسمَةٌ عِندَهُ في مَجيءِ مَعناها في غَيرِ المُوَطَّإِ :
( أ ) فَمنها : ما لَم يَذكُر فيه أَنَّهُ وردَ مَعناهُ بِروايَةٍ تَصِحُّ ؛ وهو الحَديثانِ الآخَرَانِ .
(ب) أَمَّا حديثُ : (إِذَا نَشَأَتْ بَحْرِيَّةً) ؛ فَذَكرَ أَنَّهُ لم يرد بِمعناهُ إلاَّ فيما رواهُ الشَّافِعِيُّ عَن إبراهيمَ بنِ أَبي يَحيَى . قَالَ : ( وإبراهيمُ مَتروكُ الحديثِ ) ، وَلفظُهُ : " إذَا أُنْشِأَتْ بِحُرِّيَّةٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَحَالَتْ شَامِيَّةً فَهُوَ أَمْطَرُهَا " (10) . ولَم يُسندُهُ الشَّافعيُّ ؛ فهو مُنقَطِعٌ عندَهُ (11) .
 ( ج ) وأَمَّا ححديثُ مُعاذٍ ؛ فقالَ في كِتابِ التَّقَصِّي (12) : ( مَعناهُ صَحيحٌ مُسندٌ ) ولَم يَذكرهُ فيه ، وذكرَ في (التَّمهيدِ) بِإسنادِهِ : حديثَ ميمونِ بنِ أَبي شَبيبٍ ، عَن مُعاذٍ : أَّن رَسولَ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُ : " اِتَّقِ اللهَ حَيثُ كُنتَ ، وَأَتبِعِ السَّيِّئَةَ الحَسَنَةَ تَمحُها ، وَخالِقِ النَّاسَ بِخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ " .
قالَ : وقَد رُوِيَ مِن وجوهٍ عَن مُعاذِ بنِ جبلٍ ؛ قالَ : ( آخرُ ما أوصانِي بهِ رَسولُ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَن قالَ : " لا يَزالُ لِسانُكَ رَطْباً مِن ذِكرِ اللهِ " ) ه .
وَكَأنَّهُ أرادَ بِهذا تَوهينَ ما في المُوَطَّإِ في حديثِ مُعاذٍ ؛ مِن آخِرِ ما أَوصاهُ بهِ رَسولُ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
فَتَنَخَّلَ مِن هذا حُكمُهُ بأنَّ حديثَ ليلةِ القَدرِ ، وحديثَ : (إِذَا نَشَأَتْ بَحْرِيَّةً) : لا يَصِحَّانِ أَصلاً ؛ لا بِلَفظِهِما المَذكورِ ولا بِمعناهُما .
وأنَّ الحَديثَينِ الآخَرَينِ : لا يَصِحَّانِ باللفظِ الواردِ في الموَطَّإِ ، ويَصِحُّ مِن معناهُما القَدْرُ الذي جاءَ في غَيرِهِما ؛ وهُو أَصلُ نِسيانِهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وأَصلُ تَوصيَةِ مُعاذٍ بِحُسنِ الخُلُقِ .
وقَد حدَّثَنا صاحِبُنا أبو طاهرٍ إسماعيلُ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ الأنصاري - وكانَ طَلاَّبَةً للحديثِ جَمَّعَةً لهُ - ؛ قالَ : أخبَرني الشَّيخُ أبو محمَّد عبدُ الوَهَّابِ بنِ محمَّد بنِ عبدِ اللهِ الصِّنهاجِي الإسكَندَرانِي - بالإِسكَندَرِيّ  َة - ؛ قالَ : أَخبَرَنِي الشَّيخُ عليُّ بنُ المُشَرِّفِ بنِ الْمُسلِمِ الأَنماطِي - إجازَةً - ؛ قَالَ : أخبَرَني أبو زَكرِيّا عبدُ الرَّحيمِ بنُ أحمدَ البُخاريّ ؛ قالَ : سَمعتُ الحافظُ أبا محمَّدُ عبدُ الغَني بنُ سَعيدِ بنِ عليِّ الأَزديّ يَقولُ : سَمعتُ حَمزةَ بنَ محمَّدِ [ الكِنانِيّ ] الحافظُ يَقولُ : ( كُلُّ شَيءٍ رواهُ مالكٌ في المُوطَّإِ مُسنداً أو مُرسَلاً : فقد رُوِيَ عن رسولِ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِن غيرِ جِهَتِهِ ؛ إلاَّ حديثينِ : أَحدُهُما : (إنِّلا لأَنسَى لأَسُنَّ) ، والآخَرُ : (إِذا أَنْشَأَتْ بَحرِيَّةً) ) ه .
قُلتُ : هذا يتضمَّنُ أنَّ حديثَ ليلةَ القَدرِ قَد رُوِيَ أَيضاً بلَفظِهِ أو بِمَعناهُ مِن غيرِ جِهةِ مالكٍ ، وهوَ كَذلكَ عَلَىَ ما سَنذكرُهُ إن شاءَ اللهُ تَعَالَى .
[ القَولُ الفَصلُ ]
والقولُ الفصلُ عندي في ذلكَ كُلِّهِ ؛ ما أنا ذاكرهُ ؛ وهوَ :
أنَّ هذهِ الأحاديثَ الأَربعَةَ : لَم تردْ بهذا اللفظِ المذكورِ في الموطَّإِ إلا في الموَطَّإِ ، ولا وردَ ما هوَ في معنَى واحدٍ مِنها بِتمامِهِ في غيرِ المُوَطَّإِ ؛ إلاَّ :
1- حديثَ : (إِذَا نَشَأَتْ بَحْرِيَّةً) وَمِن وجهٍ لا يَثبُت .
والثَّلاثَةُ الأُخَرُ :
2- واحدٌ مِنها : وهو حَديثُ ليلةِ القَدرِ : وردَ بَعضُ مَعناهُ مِن وجهٍ غيرِ صَحيحٍ.
3 و4- واثنانِ مِنها : وردَ معناهُما من وجهٍ جيِّدٍ :
أحدُهما : صَحيحٌ ؛ وهو حديثُ النِّسيانِ .
والآخَرُ : حَسَنٌ ؛ وهو حديثُ وَصِيَّةِ مُعاذٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ .
[ وَصلُ البَلاغاتِ ]
وَبَيانُ ذلكَ [ كالتَّالِي ] :
1- وَأمَّا حَديثُ : (إِذَا نَشَأَتْ بَحْرِيَّةً)
فَقد أنبَأنا الشَّيخُ المُسنِدُ المُعَمَّرُ أَبو حَفصٍ عُمرَ بنُ محمَّدِ بنِ المُعَمِّرِ ؛ قَالَ : أَنبَأَنا الوَزيرُ أبو القاسِمُ عليُّ بنُ طِرادِ بنِ محمّدِ الزَِّكيِّ بنِ الهاشِمي - قِراءَةً عليهِ - ، عن أبي الحَسَنِ عاصمُ بنُ الحَسَنِ بنِ محمّدِ العاصِمي ؛ قالَ : أنبَأنا أَبو عليِّ الحُسينُ بنُ صَفوانِ البَردَعيّ ؛ قالَ : أخبَرني أبو بكرٍ عبدُ اللهِ بنُ محمّدِ القُرَشي ابنُ أَبي الدُّنيا ؛ قالَ : [ حَدَّثَنا محمَّدُ بنُ يَحيَى بنُ أَبي حاتمٍ الأَزدِيّ ] نا محمّدُ بنُ عُمَرَ ؛ قالَ : نا عبدُ الحَكيمِ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ بنِ أبي فَروَةَ قَالَ : سَمعتُ عَوفَ بنَ الحارثِ يَقولُ : [ سَمعتُ عائِشَةَ - زوجَ النَّبيِّ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - تَقولُ : ] سَمِعتُ رَسولَ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : إِذَا أَنْشَأَتْ [ السَّماءُ ] بَحْرِيَّةً [ ثُمَّ تَشاءَمَتْ ] فَتِلكَ عَيْنٌ - أَو قالَ : عامُ - غَديْقَةٌ " يَعني مَطَراً كَثيراً .
رواهُ الثِّقةُ ابنُ أبي الدُّنيا في (كِتابِ المَطَرِ) لهُ (13) .
وفيه استِدراكٌ عَلَىَ الحافِظَينِ حَمزَةَ بنِ محمّدِ وابنِ عبدِ البَرِّ .
وليسَ إسنادُهُ بِذاكَ ؛ لِمكانِ محمّدِ بنِ عُمرَ ؛ والظَّاهرُ أَنَّهُ الواقِديّ ؛ واللهُ أَعلمُ 
وأَمَّا حَديثُ الشَّافِعي في ذَلكَ :
فَقَد رُوِّيناهُ عَنْ الرَّبِيعِ بنِ سُلَيمانَ ؛ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّافِعِيُّ ؛ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَنْ لاَ أَتَّهِمُ ؛ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إذَا أَنْشَأَتْ بَحرِيَّةً ثُمَّ اسْتَحَالَتْ شَامِيَّةً فَهُوَ أَمْطَرُ لَهَا " (14) .
فَقولُ ابنِ عبدِ البَرِّ : ( إنَّ الشَّافعي رواهُ عن إبراهيمَ بنِ أَبي يَحيَى ؛ وهو مَتروكُ الحديثِ ) .
فيه تَساهلٌ ؛ مِن حيث أَنَّهُ غيرُهُ بِما ظَنَّ أَنَّهُ مَعناهُ ؛ وكَأنَّهُ تَبِع في ظَنِّهِ ذلكَ رَأيَ الرَّبيعِ بنش سُلَيمانَ صاحِبُ الشَّافِعِيّ - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - .
وذلكَ فيما قَرَأتُهُ على الشَّيخَةِ الصَّالحَةِ أُمِّ الْمُؤيَّدِ ابنَةِ أَبي القاسِمِ الجُرجانِي - رَحِمهما اللهُ وَإيَّانا - ، عن الإِمامِ أَبِي عبدِ اللهِ الفُرَاوِي وأَبِي القاسِمِ الْمُستَملِي وأَبِي الْمُظَفَّرِ ؛ كُلُّهُم عَن الحافظِ أَبِي بَكرِ البَيهَقِي حَ .
وَأَخبَرَنِي بِه أيضاً أَبو الحَسنِ مُؤَيَّدُ بنُ محمّدٍ النَّيسابُورِي - بِقِراءَتِي عليهِ بِها - ، عَن عَشرَةِ أَشياخٍ - مِنهُم : الإمامُ أَبو حَفصٍ - ،عَن أَحمدَ بنِ الصَّفَّارِ ؛ كُلُّهُم عَن الحافظِ أَبِي محمّدِ الحَسَنِ بنِ أحمدَ السَّمَرقَندِي حَ .
وَأَخبَرَنِي - بِقِراءَتِي عليهِ - محمّدُ بنِ صاعدِ العَطَّارِ ، عَن الفَقيهِ الحافظِ أَبِي سَعدِ الخَليلِي ؛ قَالَ : أَنا الحافظُ الحَسَنُ بنُ أحمدَ السَّمَرقَندِي - بِقِراءَتِ عليهِ - ، قالَ : أَنا أَبو بكرٍ البَيهَقِي الحافظُ ؛ قالَ : أَنا أَبُو عبدِ اللهِ الحافظُ ، وأَبو عَبدِ الرَّحمنِ السُّلَمِيّ ؛ قَالا : سَمِعنا أَبا العَبَّاسِ محمَّدَ بنَ يَعقوبِ ؛ قالَ : سَمِعتُ الرَّبيعَ يَقولُ : ( إذا قالَ الشَّافِعِي : (أَخبَرَنِي الثِّقَةُ) ؛ يُريدُ بهِ يَحيَى بنَ حَسَّانَ . وإِذا قالَ : (أَنا مَنْ لا أَتَّهِمُ) ؛ يُريدُ بهِ إباهيمَ بنَ أَبي يَحيَى . وإذا قالَ : (بَعضُ النَّاسِ) ؛ يُريدُ بهِ أَهلَ العِراقِ . وإذا قالَ : (بَعضُ أَصحابِنا) ؛ يُريدُ بهِ أَهلَ الحِجازِ ) .
قالَ البَيهَقِيُّ : ( وقَد قالَ الشَّافعيُّ : (أَنا الثِّقَةُ عَن مَعمَرٍ) والمرادُ بهِ إِسماعيلُ بنُ عُلَيَّةَ ؛ لِتَسمِيَتِهِ إِيَّاهُ في موضعٍ آخَرٍ ) (15) .
وذَكَرَ البيهقِيُّ غيرَ ذلكَ في قولِهِ : (أَنا الثِّقَةُ) ، وقالَ : ( لا يُوقَفُ على مرادِهِ بهِ ؛ إلا بِظَنٍّ غيرَ مَقرونٍ بِعلمٍ ) .
قُلتُ : و(إسحاقَ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ) الذي روى عنهُ ؛ أحسبُهُ : إسحاقَ بنَ عبد اللهِ بنِ أَبِي فَروَةَ أَخاً لِـ(عبدِ الحكيمِ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ بنِ أَبي فَروَةَ) المَذكورِ في الإسنادِ المُتَقدِّم ؛ واللهُ أعلَمُ .
2- حَديثُ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ
فَقَد أَنبَأنِي بهِ الشَّيخُ أَبو الْمُظَفَّرِ عبدُ الرَّحيمُ بنُ الحافظِ أَبِي سَعدِ عبدِ الكَريمِ السَّمعانِي - وغيرُهُ - ، عَن أَبِي الفَتحِ نَصرِ اللهِ بنِ محمّدِ الْمُطيعِ الأُصولِيِّ الفَقيهِ .
وحُدِّثتُ بهِ عمَّن سَمِعَهُ منهُ عنهُ ؛ قالَ : أَنا الإمامُ أَبو الفَتحِ نَصرُ اللهِ بنِ إبراهيمَ الْمَقدِسِيّ ، قالَ أنا أبو القاسِمِ يُوسِفُ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ الزَّنجَانِيّ ، قالَ : حدَّثَنا أَبو مَنصورِ محمّدِ بنِ أحمدَ بنِ القاسِمِ الأَصبَهانِي ، قالَ : أنا أَبُو الحَسَنِ عليُّ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ الهَمْدَانِي ، قالَ : نا أَبُو بَكرِ محمّدُ بنُ عليِّ بنِ خالدِ الرَّقِّي ، قالَ نا محمدُ بنُ إسماعيلَ قاضِي قِنَّسْرِينَ ، قالَ : نا أَبُو نَصرٍ الفَتحُ بنُ أَيُّوبِ البَصرِيّ ، قَالَ : نا سَهلُ بنُ سَعيدِ ، قالَ : نا السَّكَنُ بنُ أَبانِ (16) ، عَنْ جُوَيْبِرِ بنِ سَعيدٍ ، عن الضَّحَّاكِ بنِ مُزاحِمٍ ، عَن ابنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، قَالَ : ( فَكَّرَ رَسولُ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في محاسِنِ أعمالِ الأممِ السَّابقةِ معَ طولِ أعمارِهِم ، فقالَ : " ما عَسَى أن تكونُ محاسِنُ أعمالِ أُمَّتي في قِصَرِ أعمارِهِم " فإذا هو بِجبريلَ عليهِ السَّلامُ ، فقالَ : السَّلامُ عليكَ يا أَحمدُ ؛ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يُقرِئُكَ السَّلامَ ، ويَقولُ : (اِقْرَأْ) ، قالَ : " وَما أَقْرَأُ ؟ " فقالَ : اِقْرَأ ? إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ (1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ (2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ (3) تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ (4) سَلامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ (5) ? . قالَ : يا مُحمَّدُ يُتَقَبَّلُ مِنَ الرَّجلِ مِن أُمَّتِكَ في لَيلَةِ القَدرِ مِثلَ ما كانَ يُتَقَبَّلُ مِن الرَّجلِ مِنَ الأُمَمِ السَّالِفَةِ فِي ألفِ شَهرٍ . يا مُحمَّدُ معَ قِصَرِ أَعمارِهِم مَحاسِنُ أَعمالِهِم أَفضَلُ مِن أَعمالِ الأُمَمِ السَّالِفَةِ ، معَ طولِ أَعمارِهِم ) ه (17) .
هذا غَريبُ المَتنِ جداً ؛ وَضَعيفُ اٌِسنادُ جداً .
وقَد روى أَبو عبدِ اللهِ ابنُ مَندَه الحافِظُ في كِتابِهِ (حَديثِ مالكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ) ، عَن أَبيهِ : حديثَ المُوَطَّإِ بِلَفظِهِ بِإسنادِهِ ؛ عَن محمَّدِ بنِ المُبارَكِ الصُّورِي ، عَن مالكٍ ، عَن عَبدِ اللهِ بنِ دِينارٍ ، عَن ابنِ عُمَرَ ، عَن رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
ولَيسَ بِمَحفوظٍ ، ولَم يَذكرُهُ الصُّورِيُّ محمدُ بنُ المُبارَكِ في كِتابِهِ الذي جَمَعَ فيهِ مُسنَدَ حَديثِهِ عَن مالكٍ .
3- وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ النِّسيانِ
فَقد رُوِّيناهُ مِن وجوهٍ كَثيرَةٍ صَحيحَةٍ ؛ مِنها :
ما أَخبَرَنا الشَّيخُ الأَصيلُ أَبو الفَتحِ مَنصورُ بنُ عبدِ الحافظِ الفُرَاوِي - قِراءةً عَليه بِنَيسابُورٍ - ، قالَ : أَنا مُحمَّدُ بنُ إسماعيلَ الفارِسي ، قالَ : أَنا أَبُو بكرٍ أَحمدُ بنُ الحُسَينِ الحافظُ ، قالَ : أَنا أَبُو عليِّ الرُّوْذَبَارِي ، قالَ : أَنَا أَبُو بَكرِ بنِ دَاسَهْ ، قَالَ : أَنَا أَبُو داودَ (18) ، قالَ : أَنَا عُثْمَانَ بنُ أَبِي شَيبَةَ ، قَالَ : نَا جَرِيرٌ ، عَنْ مَنصُورٍ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : ( صَلَّى بِنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَذَكَرَ حَديثَ السَّهْوِ ؛ وَأَنَّهُ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ - (19) : " إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ أَنْسَى كَمَا تَنْسَوْنَ " .
أَخرَجاهُ في صَحيحِهما (20) ؛ وإنَّما يَتَقَوَّى بِهِ مِن حديثِ مالكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : طَرَفٌ منهُ .
4- وَأَمَّا حديثُ مُعاذٍ بِإحْسانِ الخُلُقِ
فَقَد رُوِّيناهُ مِن وجوهٍ ؛ مِنهَا :
ما أَخبرنا الشَّيخُ أَبو الحَسَنِ مُؤيَّدُ بنُ محمّدِ بنِ عليِّ النَّيسَبُورِيّ - رحمهُ اللهُ وَإيَّانا - بِقِراءَتِي عَليهِ بِها ، عَن أَبِي محمَّدِ عبدِ لجَبَّارِ بنِ محمّدِ الْخُوَرِي ، قَالَ : أَنا الإمامُ أَبُو الحَسَنِ عَليُّ بنُ أَحمدَ الوَاحِدِيّ ، قَالَ : أَنا أَبُو حَسَّانَ الْمُزَكِّي ، قَالَ : أَنا أَبُو بَكرٍ محمَّدُ بنُ عليِّ المُؤَدِّبِ ، قَالَ : أَنَا أَبُو عبدِ اللهِ مُحمَّدُ بنُ خالدٍ ، قَالَ : أَنا محمّدُ بنُ زُنبُورٍ ، قَالَ : أَنا فُضَيلُ بنُ عِياضٍ ، عَنْ لَيثِ بنِ أَبِي سُلَيمٍ ، عَنْ حَبيبِ بنِ أَبِي ثابِتٍ ، عَنْ مَيمُونِ بنِ أَبِي شَبِيبٍ ، عَنْ مُعاذِ بنِ جَبَلٍ ، قَالَ : ( قُلتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَوْصِنِي . قَالَ : " اتَّقِ اللَّهَ حَيْثُمَا كُنْتَ " قُلتُ : زِدْنِي . قَالَ : " أَتْبِعْ السَّيِّئَةَ الْحَسَنَةَ تَمْحُهَا " . قُلتُ : زِدْنِي . قَالَ : " خَالِقِ النَّاسَ بِخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ " ) .
رَواهُ أَحمدُ بنُ حَنبَلٍ في (مُسنَدِهِ) (21) مِن حديثِ لَيثٍ بِنَحوِهِ (22) .
وأَخبَرَنِي الشَّيخُ أَبُو الحَسَنِ أَيضاً - بِقِراءَتِي عليهِ بِنَيسابُورٍ - ، وَأَنبَأنِي الشَّيخُ أَبُو الفَتحِ مَنصورُ بنُ أَبِي المَعالِي الصَّاعِدِي ؛ قَالا : أَنا أَبُو بَكرٍ أَحمدُ بنُ سَهلِ بنِ إبراهيمَ الْمَساجِدِيّ ، قَالَ : أَنا أَبُو بَكرٍ محمّدُ بنُ التَّفليسِيِّ ، قَالَ : أَنا عَبدُ الرَّحمنِ محمّدُ بنُ الحُسَينِ السُّلَمِيّ ، قَالَ : أَنا أَبُو عليٍّ حامدُ بنُ مُحمّدِ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ الرّفَّاءِ ، قَالَ : أَنا مُوسَى بنُ الحَسَنِ ، قَالَ : ثَنا أَبُو نُعَيمٍ ، قَالَ ثَنا سُفيانُ ، عَن حَبيبِ بنِ أَبِي ثابِتٍ ، عَن مَيمونِ بنِ أَبِي شَبيبٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ قَالَ : قَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اتَّقِ اللَّهِ حَيْثُمَا كُنْتَ ، وَأَتْبِعْ السَّيِّئَةَ الْحَسَنَةَ تَمْحُهَا، وَخَالِقِ النَّاسَ بِخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ " .
رُوِّيناهُ هَكَذا مِن حديثِ مُعاذٍ ؛ إِلاَّ أَنَّ فِي أَوَّلِهِ : أَنَّ مُعاذاً قَالَ : ( يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَوْصِنِي ) .
وفِي سَماعِ (مَيمُونٍ) مِن أَبِي ذَرٍّ نَظَرٌ .
أَخرجَ هذا الحديثَ أَبُو عيسَى التِّرمِذيُّ في جامعِهِ (23) مِن حديثِ أَبِي ذَرٍّ ثُمَّ مِن حديثِ مُعاذٍ ، وَقالَ : ( هذا حديثٌ حَسَنٌ ) ، وفِي أَصلِ الحافظِ أَبِي حازِمٍ : ( حَسَنٌ صَحيحٌ ) .
وَذكرَ التِّرمِذيُّ عَن مَحمودِ بنِ غَيلانِ : أَنَّ الصَّحيحَ فيهِ : (عَن أَبِي ذَرٍّ) .
قُلتُ : وَقولُ مَحمودٍ - فيما نَراهُ - غَيرُ مَحمودٍ ؛ فَهُوَ عَنْ مُعاذٍ أَكثَرُ وَأَشهَرُ .
وَذَكَر الدَّارَقُطنِيّ  ُ أَبُو الحَسَنِ الإِمامُ (24) : أَنَّهُ قَد تابَعَ لَيثَ بنَ أَبِي سُلَيمَ فِي رِوايَتِهِ مِن حديثِ مُعاذٍ : حَمَّادُ بنُ شُعَيبٍ وإِسماعيلُ بنُ مُسلِمِ المَكِّي .
وَأنَّهُ قَد اُختُلِفَ فيهِ على سُفيانَ الثَّورِيّ : فَرواهُ : وَكيعٌ ، عَن الثَّوريِّ ، عَن حَبيبٍ ، عَن مَيمونٍ ، عَن مُعاذٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ) ه .
وهَذا الحديثُ حَسَنٌ شَريفٌ ، وكُنتُ قَد قُلتُ (25) : إنَّ مِلاكَ أَمرِ الدِّينِ والدُّنيا فِي أَربَعَةِ أَحاديثَ :
أَحَدُها : هذا .
وَالثَّانِي : حَديثُ مُعاذٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : ( يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَخْبِرْنِي بِعَمَلٍ : يُدْخِلُنِي الْجَنَّةَ ، وَيُبَاعِدُنِي مِنْ النَّارِ ؟ قَالَ : " لَقَدْ سَأَلْتَ عَنْ عَظِيمٍ ... (26) " ) .
اشتَمَلَ على مَبانِي الإِسلامَ وأَبوابِ الخيرِ مِن : الصَّومِ والصَّدَقَةِ وصَلاةِ الليلِ ، وعَلى الجِهادِ وحِفظِ اللسانِ .
أَخرَجَهُ : ابنُ ماجَةَ وَالتِّرمِذيُّ (27) ؛ وَحَكَمَ بِأنَّهُ حَسَنٌ صَحيحٌ .
الثَّالِثُ : حديثُ العِرباضِ بنِ سارِيَةَ : أَنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " أُوصِيكُمْ بِتَقْوَى اللَّهِ ، وَالسَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ ، وَإِنْ تَأَمَّرَ عَلَيكُم عَبْدٌ ... (28) "
وفيه : الحَثُّ على اتِّباعِ سُنَّتِهِ وَسُنَّةِ الخُلَفاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ ، وعَلَى مُجانَبَةِ البِدَعِ .
أَخرَجَهُ:أَبود  ود ، وابنُ ماجةَ والتِّرمِذيُّ ؛ وَقالَ: (هذا حديثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحيحٌ) (29).
الرَّابِعُ : حديثُ ابنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَاْ : ( أَنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " احْفَظْ اللَّهَ يَحْفَظْكَ ، احْفَظْ اللَّهَ تَجِدْهُ تُجَاهَكَ ، وَإِذَا سَأَلْتَ فَلْتَسْأَلْ اللَّهَ ، وَإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللَّهِ ... (30) " .
الحديثُ الذي اِنفَرَدَ بِإخراجِهِ التِّرمِذيُّ (31) بَينَ أَصحابِ الكُتُبِ السِّتَّةِ ؛ وحَكَمَ بِأنَّهُ : ( حَديثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحيحٌ ) .
جَعَلَنا اللهُ مِنَ العامِلِينَ بِها وَبِسائِرِ مَا نَرويهِ ونَعْلَمُهُ
ومِن أَبناءِ سَبيلِ السَّدادِ فيما نَقولُهُ ونَعمَلُهُ
آمِينَ
وَالحمدُ للهِ أَكمَلَ الحمدِ
وَالصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ الدَّائِمانِ التَّامَّانِ على سَيِّنا محمَّدٍ سَيِّدِ عِبادِهِ
وَعَلَى سائِرِ أَنبِيائِهِ وَآلِهِم مِنَ الصَّالحينَ أَجمَعينَ
(1) مَطبوعَةٌ في آخر كِتابِ (تَوجيهِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى أُصولِ الأَثَرِ) للشَّيخِ طاهِرِ الجَزائِريِّ الدِّمَشقِي - رحمه الله تعالَى - (ط : مكتب المطبوعاتِ اٌسلامية بحلب) في الصَّفَحاتِ (911-937) .
(2) في ط : (وتبَرَّأتُ) .
(3) في مُوَطَّإِ أَبي مُصعَبِ الزُّهريِّ (أَوْ) بَدل ذلك .
(4) (كِتابُ : الصَّلاةِ - بابُ : العَمَلُ في السَّهوِ) مُوَطَّأُ أبِي مُصعَبِ الزُّهريِّ 1/189 (بِرَقْمِ : 489) ورِوايَةُ يَحيَى 1/155 (بِرَقْمِ : 264) (ط : الغرب) و(بِرَقْمِ : 225) (ط : عبد الباقي / دار إحياء العلوم) والقَعنَبي (صَفْحَة : 226) ومحمّد بن الحَسنِ (صَفْحَة : 339) (بِرَقْمِ : 970) .
انظُرْ : (الاستِذكارَ) 4/402 (5634) و(التَّمهيدَ) 24/375 .
قَالَ الإِمامُ البَاجِي - رحمهُ اللهَ تَعَالَى - فِي (الْمُنتَقَى بِشَرحِ الْمُوَطَّا) باخِتِصارِ : ( قَوْلُهُ صَلَّىَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إنِّي لأَنْسَى أَوْ أَنْسَى لأَسُنَّ " ذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : إلَى أَنَّ (أَوْ) لِلشَّكِّ . وَقَالَ عِيسَى بْنُ دِينَارٍ وَابْنُ نَافِعٍ : لَيْسَتْ لِلشَّكِّ ؛ وَمَعْنَى ذَلِكَ : أَنْسَى أَنَا ، أَوْ يُنْسِينِي اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنَّهُ قَالَ : ( لَيْسَ لأَحَدِكُمْ أَنْ يَقُولَ نَسِيتُ آيَةَ كَيْتَ وَكَيْتَ بَلْ هُوَ نُسِّيَ ) فَنَفَى أَنْ يُضِيفَ الإِنْسَانُ النِّسْيَانَ هَاهُنَا إلَى نَفْسِهِ . وَقَدْ قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي حَدِيثِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ : ( وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ أَنْسَى كَمَا تَنْسَوْنَ فَإِذَا نَسِيتُ فَذَكِّرُونِي ) .
وَقَوْلُهُ (لأُسِنَّ) يُرِيدُ لأَرْسُمَ لَكُمْ النِّسْيَانَ وَالسَّهْوَ وَمَا يُتَلَقَّى بِهِ مِنْ إفْسَادِ الْعِبَادَةِ أَوْ إدْخَالِ النَّقْصِ فِيهَا وَمَا يَجِبُ لِذَلِكَ مِنْ سُجُودٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ ) ه .
وَقَالَ ابنُ عَبدِ البَرِّ في (الاستِذكارِ) : ( (أَوْ أَنْسَى) شَكٌّ مِنَ الْمُحَدِّثِ . وأمَّا قَولُهُ : (لأَسُنَّ) فَإِنَّهُ يُريدُ لأَسُنَّ لأُمَّتِي كَيفَ العَمَلُ فِيما يَنُوبُهُم مِنَ السَّهوِ لِيَقتَدُوا بِي وَيَتَأَسَّوا بِفِعلِي ) ه .
(5) (كِتابُ : الصَّلاةِ - بابُ : الاستِمطارُ بالأَنواءِ) مُوَطَّأُ أبِي مُصعَبِ الزُّهريِّ 1/241-242 (بِرَقْمِ : 613) وروايَةُ يَحيَى 1/267 (بِرَقْمِ : 517) (ط : الغرب) و(بِرَقْمِ : 452) (ط : عبد الباقي / دار إحياء العلوم) والقَعنَبي (صَفْحَة : 272) (بِرَقْمِ : 357) وسُويد بن سَعيدِ (صَفْحَة : 214) (بِرَقْمِ : 428) .
انظُر : الاستِذكارَ 7/161 (10026) والتمهيد 24/377 .
 (6) (يَقولُ) سَقَطَت مِن مُوَطَّإِ أبي مُصعَبِ .
(7) سَقَطَ مِن مُوَطَّإِ أبي مُصعَبِ .
(8) (كِتابُ : الصِّيامِ - بابُ : ما جاء فِي ليلةِ القَدَرِ) مُوَطَّأُ أبِي مُصعَبِ الزُّهريِّ 1/342 (بِرَقْمِ : 889) وروايَةُ يَحيَى 1/430 (بِرَقْمِ : 896) (ط : الغرب) و(بِرَقْمِ : 707) (ط : عبد الباقي / دار إحياء العلوم) والقَعنبي (صَفْحَة : 361) (بِرَقْمِ : 560) وسُويد بنُ سَعيد (صَفْحَة : 357-358) 
أَخرَجَهُ : البيهقي في (فضائلِ الأوقاتِ) (صَفْحَة : 208-209) (بِرَقْمِ : 78) وشُعبِ الإِيمانِ 3/323 (بِرَقْمِ : 3667) من طريقِ القَعنبي .
انظُر : (الاستذكارِ) 10/342 و(التَّمهيد) 24/373 .
(9) (كِتابُ : الجامِعُ - بابُ : ما جاء في حُسنِ الخُلُقِ) مُوَطَّأُ أبِي مُصعَبِ الزُّهريِّ 2/73 (بِرَقْمِ : 1881) وسُويد بن سعيد (صَفْحَة : 472) (بِرَقْمِ : 649) . وأمَّا رِوايَةَ يَحيَى 2/485 (بِرَقْمِ : 2626) (ط : الغرب) و(بِرَقْمِ : 1670) (ط : عبد الباقي / دار إحياء العلوم) فَرواها عَن مالكِ ، أنَّ مُعاذَ بنِ جَبلٍ ؛ قَالَ : : ( آخِرُ ما أَوصَانِي ... ) ه .
وأخرَجَه البيهقِي في (الشُّعبِ) 6/245-246 (بِرَقْمِ : 8029) من طريقِ القَعنَبِي .
انظُر (التمهيد) 24/300 .
(10) في الأُمِّ 2/561 (بِرَقْمِ : 618) (ط :دار الوفاءِ) .
(11) وَسيأتيِ بإذن اللهِ .
(12) (صَفْحَة : 249) وهُو (تَجريدُ التَّمهيدِ لِما في الموَطَّإِ مِنَ المعانِي والأسانيد) .
(13) (المَطَرُ والرَّعدُ والبَرقُ والرِّيحُ) (ط : دار ابنِ الجَوزِيِّ) (صَفْحَة : 81) (بِرَقْمِ : 42) ؛ والتَّصويبُ مِنهُ .
وأَخرَجَهُ : أَبُو الشَّيخِ في (العَظَمَةِ) 4/1247-1248 (بِرَقْمِ : 722) (ط : العاصِمَة) و (صَفْحَة : 313)(بِرَقْمِ : 726) (ط :مكتبة الفرقان) قَالَ : ثَنا أحمدُ بنُ عُمير ، ثَنا عبدُ اللهِ بن عبيد ، ثَنا محمد بن يَحيَى الأَودِي ، ثَنا محمد بنُ عُمر بهِ .
والطَّبرانِي في الأوسطِ 7/371 (بِرَقْمِ : 7757) [ مَجمَع البَحرَينِ (بِرَقْمِ : 1022) ] قَالَ : مُحمّد بنُ يَعقوبِ ، نا حَفصُ بنُ عَمرُو الرِّبالِي ، نا مُحمَّد بنُ عُمر الواقِدِي بِهِ بِدونِ شَكٍّ .
ثُمَّ قالَ : ( لم يَروهِ عَن عوفٍ إلاَّ (عبدُ الحكيمِ) ؛ تفرَّدَ بهِ الواقِديّ ) ه .
(14) في الأُمِّ 2/561 (بِرَقْمِ : 618) (ط :دار الوفاءِ) .
(15) قَالَ البَيهَقِيُّ : ( قول الشافعي : (عن الثقة عن الليث بن سعد) هو : يحيى بن حسان ، و(عن الثقة عن أسامة بن زيد) هو : إبراهيم بن أبي يحيى ، و(عن الثقة عن حميد الطويل) هو : إسماعيل بن علية ، و(عن الثقة عن معمر) هو : مطرف بن مازن ، و(عن الثقة عن الوليد بن كثير) هو : أبو أسامة حماد بن أسامة ، و(عن الثقة عن الزهري) هو : سفيان بن عيينة ) .
انظُرْ : (مَناقِبُ الشَّافِعِي) للبَيهَقِي 1/533 و(تَعجيلُ الْمَنفَعَةِ) لابنِ حجرٍ 2/626-627 .
(16) السَّكَنُ بنُ أَبانِ الوَاسِطِيِّ الطَّحَّانِ .
(17) (جُوَيبِر) : رَاوي التَّفسيرِ ضَعيفٌ جداً (تَقريب : 987) و(الضَّحَّاكُ) : صَدوقٌ كَثيرُ الإِرسالِ (تَقريبُ :2978) ، ولَم يَسمَع مِن ابنِ عبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَاْ.
(18) (بِرَقْمِ : 1022) .
وِفي سُنَنِ أَبي داودَ المَطبوعِ : ( حَدَّثَنَا نَصْرُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ أَخْبَرَنَا جَرِيرٌ ح و حَدَّثَنَا يُوسُفُ بْنُ مُوسَى حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ وَهَذَا حَدِيثُ يُوسُفَ عَنْ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ ... ) .
 (19) بَقِيَّتُهُ : (خَمْسًا فَلَمَّا انْفَتَلَ تَوَشْوَشَ الْقَوْمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فَقَالَ مَا شَأْنُكُمْ قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلْ زِيدَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ قَالَ لَا قَالُوا فَإِنَّكَ قَدْ صَلَّيْتَ خَمْسًا فَانْفَتَلَ فَسَجَدَ سَجْدَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ سَلَّمَ ثُمَّ) .
(20) أَخرَجَهُ : البُخارِي (بِرَقْمِ : 401 و404 و1226 و6671 و7249) ومُسلِم (بِرَقْمِ : 572) .
(21) أَخرَجَهُ : أَحمدُ (بِرَقْمِ : 21554) قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ عَنْ لَيْثٍ بِهِ .
وَأَخرَجَهُ أَيضاً (بِرَقْمِ : 21482) حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ عَنْ مَيْمُونِ بْنِ أَبِي شَبِيبٍ عَنْ مُعَاذٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُ يَا مُعَاذُ أَتْبِعْ السَّيِّئَةَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ تَمْحُهَا وَخَالِقْ النَّاسَ بِخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ فَقَالَ وَقَالَ وَكِيعٌ وَجَدْتُهُ فِي كِتَابِي عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ وَهُوَ السَّمَاعُ الْأَوَّلُ قَالَ أَبِي وَقَالَ وَكِيعٌ قَالَ سُفْيَانُ مَرَّةً عَنْ مُعَاذٍ .
(22) (مُحمَّدُ بنُ زُنبُورِ بنِ أَبِي الأَزهَرِ) : صَدوقٌ لَهُ أَوهامٌ (تقريب : 5886) .
(لَيثُ بنُ أَبِي سُلَيمِ) : صَدوقٌ ؛ اختَلَطَ جِدّاً ولَم يَتَمَيَّز حَديثُهُ فَتُرِكَ (تَقريب : 5685) .
(مَيمونُ بنُ أَبِي شَبيبٍ الرَّبَعِيّ) : صَدوقٌ كَثيرُ الإِرسالِ (تَقريبُ : 7046) . قَالَ ابنُ أَبِي حاتمٍ في (المَراسيلَ) : ( رَوَى عَنْ مُعاذِ مُرسَلاً ، وعَن أَبِي ذَرٍّ مُرسَلاً ) ه .
(حَبيبُ بنُ أَبي ثابِتِ) : ثِقَةٌ فَقيهٌ جليلٌ ؛ وكانَ كثيرُ الإِرسالِ وَالتَّدليسِ [ المرتبةُ الثَّالِثةُ ] (تَقريبُ : 1084) .
 (23) أَخرَجَهُ : التِّرمِذيّ (بِرَقْمِ : 1987) حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ بِهِ .
(24) لَم أجد كلامَهُ في العِلَلِ 6/91 من مُسندِ مُعاذِ ، ولا مُسنَدِ أَبِي ذرٍّ 6/233-294 .
(25) قالَ الْمُعَلِّقُ : ( قالَ ذلكَ فِي مَجلسٍ أَملاهُ عَن الأَحاديثَ الكُلِّيَّةِ ) .
(26) وتَتِمَّتُهُ : ( ... وَإِنَّهُ لَيَسِيرٌ عَلَى مَنْ يَسَّرَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ : تَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا ، وَتُقِيمُ الصَّلاةَ ، وَتُؤْتِي الزَّكَاةَ ، وَتَصُومُ رَمَضَانَ ، وَتَحُجُّ الْبَيْتَ " ثُمَّ قَالَ : " أَلا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى أَبْوَابِ الْخَيْرِ : الصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ ، وَالصَّدَقَةُ تُطْفِئُ الْخَطِيئَةَ ، وَصَلاةُ الرَّجُلِ فِي جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ " ثُمَّ قَرَأَ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : ? تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنْ الْمَضَاجِعِ ? حَتَّى بَلَغَ : ? يَعْمَلُونَ ? ثُمَّ قَالَ : " أَلا أُخْبِرُكَ بِرَأْسِ الأَمْرِ وَعَمُودِهِ وَذُرْوَةِ سَنَامِهِ ؟ " فَقُلْتُ : بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ . قَالَ : " رَأْسُ الأَمْرِ وَعَمُودُهُ : الصَّلَاةُ ، وَذِرْوَةُ سَنَامِهِ : الْجِهَادُ " . ثُمَّ قَالَ : " أَلا أُخْبِرُكَ بِمِلاكِ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ؟ " فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : بَلَى يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ . فَأَخَذَ بِلِسَانِهِ فَقَالَ : " كُفَّ عَلَيْكَ هَذَا " فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؛ وَإِنَّا لَمُؤَاخَذُونَ بِمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ ؟! فَقَالَ : " ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ يَا مُعَاذُ ؛ وَهَلْ يَكُبُّ النَّاسَ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ فِي النَّارِ - أَوْ قَالَ : عَلَى مَنَاخِرِهِمْ - إِلا حَصَائِدُ أَلْسِنَتِهِمْ " ) ه .
واللفظُ لأَحمدَ في المُسنَدِ (بِرَقْمِ : 21511) .
 (27) التِّرمِذيُّ (بِرَقْمِ : 2616) وابنُ ماجةَ (بِرَقْمِ : 72) .
(28) بَقِيَّتُهُ : (... حَبَشِيًّا فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَعِشْ مِنْكُمْ يَرَى بَعْدِي اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِسُنَّتِي وَسُنَّةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ الْمَهْدِيِّينَ وَعَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الْأُمُورِ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ بِدْعَةٌ وَإِنَّ كُلَّ بِدْعَةٍ ضَلَالَةٌحَبَشِ  يًّا فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَعِشْ مِنْكُمْ يَرَى بَعْدِي اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِسُنَّتِي وَسُنَّةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ الْمَهْدِيِّينَ وَعَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الْأُمُورِ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ بِدْعَةٌ وَإِنَّ كُلَّ بِدْعَةٍ ضَلَالَةٌ) .
(29) أَخرَجَهُ : أبو داود (بِرَقْمِ : 4607) والترمذي (بِرَقْمِ : 2676) وابن ماجة (بِرَقْمِ : 42) .
(30) بَقِيَّتُهُ : (وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْأُمَّةَ لَوْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلَّا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ لَكَ وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إِلَّا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ رُفِعَتْ الْأَقْلَامُ وَجَفَّتْ الصُّحُفُ ) .
(31) أَخرَجَهُ : التِّرمِذِيُّ (بِرَقْمِ : 2516) .

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله الواحد القهار.



> ... ...
> وأما الاستشهاد بكلام العلامة المعلمي فيما يوحي بأن ابن معين مشترك معهما في توثيق المجهول، فتدليس قبيح وغش للمسلمين. فإن المعلمي كان يتكلم عن اصطلاح خاص لابن معين في كلمة "ثقة" لا أنه يوثق المجاهيل. قال المعلمي: «فقد عرفنا في الأمر السابق رأي بعض من يوثق المجاهيل من القدماء إذا وجد حديث الراوي منهم مستقيماً، ولو كان حديثاً واحداً لم يَروِه عن ذاك المجهول إلا واحد. قإن شئت فاجعل هذا رأياً لأولئك الأئمة كابن معين. وإن شئت فاجعله اصطلاحاً في كلمة "ثقة" كأن يراد بها استقامة ما بلغ الموثق من حديث الراوي، لا الحكم للراوي نفسه بأنه في نفسه بتلك المنزلة». وضرب أمثلة كثيرة ثم قال (1|69): «ابن معين كان ربما يطلق كلمة "ثقة"، لا يريد بها أكثر من أن الراوي لا يتعمد الكذب». ...


اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن نغش مسلما أو نمكر به أو نكيد له ... أو نجر لمسلم سوءًا بأي طريق كان ... ونسألك اللهم أن ترزقنا الأدب مع عبادك الصالحين.
كان هذا النص الذي نقله صاحبنا عن ذهبي عصره - رحمه الله - كفيلا أن يردّ ما زعمه من ظلم ... ولكن لابأس أن أذكر له نصوص بعض المشايخ وطلبة العلم ممن فهم مثلما فهمتُ ممن وقفتُ على كلامه قبل أن أنقل نص كلام العلامة المعلمي ...ومن وقفت على كلامه بعد ذلك  ... حتى يكثر عدد الغشاشين وتطمئن نفوس أقوام ... فاللهم هداك.
الأول الشيخ عبد الله السعد - حفظه الله -  فقد قال في تقدمته المنوه بها سابقًا : ( فصل فيمن وثق بعض الرواة مع ما فيهم من الجهالة.
كما صحح جمع من الحفاظ لبعض الرواة الذين فيهم جهالة ، فإن هناك أيضا جمع من الحفاظ وثقوا جمعا من الرواة مع ما فيهم من الجهالة ، ولعل السبب في ذلك هو وجود بعض القرائن التي احتفت بهم وبحديثهم فلذلك وثقوهم .
ومن هؤلاء الحفاظ :
1. يحيى بن معين فقد وثق جمعا من الرواة هم ليسوا بالمشهورين ، قال عبدالرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي في "التنكيل" (1/ 66) :
" فإن أئمة الحديث لا يقتصرون على الكلام فيمن طالت مجالستهم له وتمكنت معرفتهم به ، بل قد يتكلم أحدهم فيمن لقيه مرة واحدة وسمع منه مجلساً واحداً أو حديثا واحدا ، وفيمن عاصره ولم يلقه ولكنه بلغه شيء من حديثه ، وفيمن كان قبله بمدة قد تبلغ مئات السنين إذا بلغه شيء من حديثه ، ومنهم من يجاوز ذلك ، فابن حبان قد يذكر في "الثقات" من يجد البخاري سماه في "تاريخه" من القدماء وإن لم يعرف ما روى وعمن روى ومن روى عنه ، ولكن ابن حبان يشدد - وربما تعنت - فيمن وجد في روايته ما استنكره وإن كان الرجل معروفاً مكثرا ، والعجلي قريب منه في توثيق المجاهيل من القدماء ، وكذلك ابن سعد ، وابن معين والنسائي وآخرون غيرهما يوثقون من كان من التابعين أو أتباعهم إذا وجدوا رواية أحدهم مستقيمة ، بأن يكون له فيما يروي متابع أو شاهد ، وإن لم يرو عنه إلا واحد ولم يبلغهم عنه إلا حديث واحد فممن وثقه ابن معين من هذا الضرب : الأسقع بن الأسلع والحكم بن عبد الله البلوي ووهب بن جابر الخيواني وآخرون ، وممن وثقه النسائي : رافع بن إسحاق وزهير بن الأقمر وسعد بن سمرة وآخرون ، وقد روى العوام بن حوشب عن الأسود بن مسعود عن حنظلة بن خويلد عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص حديثاً ولا يعرف الأسود وحنظلة إلا في تلك الرواية فوثقهما ابن معين وروى همام عن قتادة عن قدامة بن وبرة عن سمرة بن جندب حديثاً ولا يعرف قدامة إلا في هذه الرواية فوثقه ابن معين مع أن الحديث غريب وله علل أخرى (راجع "سنن البيهقي" ج 2 ص 248) .
ومن الأئمة من لا يوثق من تقدمه حتى يطلع على عدة أحاديث له تكون مستقيمة وتكثر حتى يغلب على ظنه أن الاستقامة كانت ملكة لذاك الراوي ، وهذا كله يدل على أن جل اعتمادهم في التوثيق والجرح إنما هو على سبر حديث الراوي ، وقد صرح ابن حبان بأن المسلمين على الصلاح والعدالة حتى يتبين منهم ما يوجب القدح ، نص على ذلك في "الثقات" وذكره ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" ( ج 1 / ص 14) واستغربه ، ولو تدبر لوجد كثيراً من الأئمة يبنون عليه فإذا تتبع أحدهم أحاديث الراوي فوجدها مستقيمة تدل على صدق وضبط ولَم يبلغه ما يوجب طعناً في دينه وثقه ، وربما تجاوز بعضهم هذا كما سلف" اهـ .
قلت - والكلام للشيخ السعد - : هذا الكلام الذي قاله المعلمي ظاهر لمن تتبع كلام هؤلاء الأئمة وهو كلام نفيس في هذه المسألة وقد سبقه إلى نحوه الذهبي كما تقدم وكل الذين ذكرهم المعلمي ذكرهم الذهبي في "الميزان" ونصّ على جهالتهم أو أشار إلى ذلك فقد تقدم كلامه عن أسقع ، وقال عن الحكم بن عبدالله : لا يعرف . وقال عن وهب بن جابر : لا يكاد يعرف . وقال عن أسود بن مسعود : لا يدرى من هو . وقال عن قدامة بن وبرة : لا يعرف .
وممن يقوي المجاهيل أحيانا - أو من ليسوا بمشهورين - إذا احتفت بحديثهم القرائن :
2. أبو عبدالرحمن النسائي ، ومن الرواة الذين قواهم  ... ). الخ كلامه.  
ومما وقفتُ عل كلامه بعد كتابة ما تقدم مما علق عليه صاحبنا قولُ الفاضل الشيخ خالد الدريس في دراسته القيمة عن الحديث الحسن وهو بصدد الحديث عن أن الجهال في طبقة التابعين لا يتشدد فيها ... وبعد أن أورد عدة نصوص عن أئمة أعلام استفدتُ منه في نقل بعضها فيما تقدم = قال : ( ... بل أكثر من ذلك قال العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي - وهو من أهل الاطلاع الواسع والنظر الثاقب في علم الجرح والتعديل - : " والعجلي قريب منه في توثيق المجاهيل من القدماء ، وكذلك ابن سعد ، وابن معين والنسائي وآخرون غيرهما يوثقون من كان من التابعين أو أتباعهم إذا وجدوا رواية أحدهم مستقيمة ، بأن يكون له فيما يروي متابع أو شاهد ، وإن لم يرو عنه إلا واحد ولم يبلغهم عنه إلا حديث واحد ... "...).

وممن فَهِم عن ابن معين ما فهمناه صاحبنا نفسه ... فقد قال في طي سؤاله للشيخ المليباري وهو بصدد تفصيل مذاهبهم في توثيق من قلّ حديثه وقّل الرواة عنه : ( ...  مذهب توثيق قليل الحديث، من ليس بالمشهور حتى لو لم يكن له إلا حديثٌ واحد. وهو مذهب محمد ‏بن سعد (مع المدنيين)، وابن معين و النسائي وأبو نُعَيْم والبزّار وابن جرير الطبري والدارقطني والبزار وأبو زرعة الرازي. كل هذا وجدت من نصّ عليه ووجدته بالاستقراء كذلك.‏.. ).
وتبقى مسألة  مراد الإمام ابن معين بكلمة " ثقة " في وصف أمثال هؤلاء ... وقد أجاب عنها الشيخ المعلمي بقوله المتقدم الذي نقله صاحبنا : ( ... فإن شئت فاجعل هذا رأياً لأولئك الأئمة كابن معين ... )  ... فأي لوم على من نسب توثيق مثل أؤلئك لابن معين ... وزعم أن العلامة المعلمي ذكر ذلك عنه؟ ... و إن أردتَ ذكرتَ قول العلامة المعلمي : ( ... وإن شئت فاجعله اصطلاحاً في كلمة "ثقة" كأن يراد بها استقامة ما بلغ الموثق من حديث الراوي، لا الحكم للراوي نفسه بأنه في نفسه بتلك المنزلة ...) ... وجعلتَه تفسيرا لكلمة ثقة في حق أؤلئك ... 
وهذا ما يؤيده الفاضل المليباري في جوابه لصاحبنا ... والذي يهمنا من هذا كله أن مثل هؤلاء الرواة الذين يصفهم ابن معين وغيره بالثقات حديثهم مقبول صحيح أو حسن إذا سلم من علة ... والثقات عند أهل هذا الشأن طبقات ... كما أن الصحيح من الحديث مراتب ... وقد جرى عمل جماعة من الأئمة الماضين في كتبهم التي اشترطوا فيها صحة ما يذكرون على ذلك ... وقدوتهم وأسوتهم إمامهم مالك بن أنس الأصبحي العربي صليبة ... والله غالب على أمره.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ... ...
> أما زعم متأخري المالكية أن مالك يرى توثيق كل نساء موطأه فدعوى لا برهان لها. .


تقدم قول الإمام يعقوب الفسوي : ( ... ومن كان من أهل العلم ونصح نفسه علم أن كل من وضعه مالك في موطائه وأظهر اسمه ثقة، تقوم به الحجة ). وسيأتي قريبا كلام غيره من أهل العلم ... متضمنا برهانا يفقهه أهل العلم.
وفي اخراج الإمام مالك أحاديثهن وغيرهم من الرجال الذين لم يشتهروا ولم يوثقهم أحد ... ولم يجرحهم أحد ... وهم من  طبقة التابعين ... ولم يرووا منكرًا دليل على أنهم في درجة من يقبل حديثهم ويحتج به عنده ...

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> وهذا الإمام الشافعي -وهو أفقه من رَوى عن مالك- يجهّل امرأة أخرج مالك حديثها. .


سبق بيان ما في هذا من الخطأ ... وللإمام الشافعي أن يحتج بما يراه وفق اجتهاده ... وله أن يردّ كذلك ...ولغيره من الأئمة المجتهدين هذا ... وللإمام مالك أن يحتج بمن عرفه ... فليكن توثيق أو قل قبول مالك مقابلا لتجهيل غيره من الأئمة الكرام ...؟ ومجال القول متسع هنا ... ولكن يكفي من القلادة ما أحاط بالجيد.

----------


## الباجي

بسم الله.



> وقد كُذِبَ على الإمام مالك في حياته، أما بعد موته فأكثر .


سبحان الله ... وهل يفتري الكذب إلا الذين لا يعلمون؟
وإذا كان كل من اجتهد فذكر أن الإمام الفلاني اشترط في كتابه كذا ... أو ذهب إلى كذا ...كاذبا ... فمن بقى من أهل العلم صادقًا؟ فمن يجد لنا نصا صريحا عن صاحبي الصحيحين - مثلا - أنهما ذكرا الشروط المنسوبة لهما؟
ثم ما بال يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي وغيره من غير المالكيين يقول ما تقدم نقله عنه؟
وما بال الإمام الحافظ ابن الملقن يقول في كتابه البدر المنير - وهو بصدد بيان شروط بعض المصنفين - وقد بدأ بمالك : ( أما موطأ إمام دار الهجرة مالك بن أنس: فشرطها [ كذا ] أوضح من الشمس، قال بشر بن عمر الزهراني: سألت مالكا عن رجل؛ فقال " رأيتَه في كتبي؟ " قلت: لا، قال : " لو كان ثقة لرأيتَه في كتبي ".
وقال الإمام أحمد: " مالك إذا روى عن رجل لم يعرف فهو حجة ".
وقال سفيان بن عيينة: " كان مالك لا يبلغ من الحديث إلا صحيحا، ولا يحدث إلا عن ثقات الناس  ...). هذا كلام ابن الملقن ونقله ودعواه وزعمه ... فانظر الدعوى وانظر الحجة ... وممن صدر ذلك كله، هل من مالكي غلبه حب إمامه؟ ... وفي بعض ما نقله برهان ساطع أن مالكا يرى وثاقة كل  الرواة في موطائه ... فليتنبه القارئ الكريم لموطن الحجة ... يوافق مالكا أهل العلم أو يخالفونه شأن آخر ... كلامه صحيح في نفس الأمر ... أم  ليس صحيحا شأن آخر ...

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ... ... وقد كُذِبَ على الإمام مالك في حياته، أما بعد موته فأكثر، حتى أن أهم مصادر الفقه المالكي في الأندلس كان يقول عنها محمد بن عبد الحكم: رأيت جلّها مكذوباً. .


ليس الشأن في هل كذب الناس على مالك أو غيره ... فقد كذبوا على الله ورسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ... ولكن الشأن هل مرّ ذلك عليهم ... وتعبدوا الله به ... أم كان دون ذلك رصد وضبط وتنقية وتصفية ... وتصحيح وتضعيف مستند للمعايير العلمية الصارمة في قبول الروايات أو ردّها؟!! هنا مربط الفرس ... ويحق لمن يتكلم هنا أن يقول لصاحبنا: ليس بعشك فادرجي ... فصاحبنا ليس على دراية تامة ولا ناقصة بمنهج المالكيين في هذا أبدًا ... بل هو يحمل عليهم معان ومواقف مشينة تخرج عن دائرة العلم والمعرفة من أساسها ....
وكلام الإما محمد ابن عبد الحكم إذا وضع في دائرة البحث والدرس لا يصمد أمام النقد العلمي ... ولكن حسن الظن يدفعنا لحمل كلامه أحسن محامله ونقول: هو من باب المبالغة ليس إلا ... ففي المستخرجة خطأ وشذوذ وأقوال وصفت بالفساد ... نعم ... وقد كان العتبي على دراية بذلك ... وإنما جمع ليصحح غيره ... وينقح من يليه ... ويبين الخطأ علماء أفذاذ يقفون على ما جمع وقمش ... وكذلك كان في مجالس الدرس ... وحلق المناظرات ... ثم جمع الكل حافظ المذهب ... وزان المستخرجة ببيانه الفقيه الإمام ابن رشد الجد ... فكان ماذا؟ علم وتوجيه وتعليل ... هو من مفاخر الفقه الإسلامي .... وصنيع العتبي في مستخرجته يشبه إلى حدّ كبير ما قام به بعض رجالات أهل الحديث من جمع ما صح وما ضعف من مروايات  في مصنفاتهم ... وأيضا ما كان موضوعا على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ... وإنما اعتذر عنهم الأئمة في صنيعهم ذاك بذكرهم السند ليخروجوا من العهدة ... وبأنهم أرادوا للأمة معرفة ما نقله الكذبة تنصيصا حتى يجتنبوه ... فمنهم عرفنا الصحيح من السقيم ... وكذلك ما ذكره نقاد المالكيين من خبر المستخرجة وغيرها ... وهذا من إنصافهم ودقة تحريهم ... ولولا ذلك ما عرف صاحبنا خبرًا من ذلك أصلا ولا فقهه ...
جاء في مصنف  لمحمد بن حارث الخشني حققه بعض المستغربين : ( قال خالد بن سعد: أخبرني أسلم بن عبد العزيز، قال: قال لي ابن عبد الحكم" أتيت بكتب حسنة الخط تدعى بكتب المستخرجة من وضع صاحبكم محمد بن أحمد العتبي، فرأيت جلها كذوبا [ كذا صواب اللفظة في المصادر الخطية القديمة ] مسائل المجالس، لم يوقف عليها أصحابها، فخشيت أن أموت فتوجد في تركتي، فوهبتها لرجل يسمى عبيدا فيقرأ فيها.
قال أسلم: قلت لابن عبد الحكم: - أصلحك الله - كيف استحللت أن تعطيها غيرك إذ لم تستجز أن تكون عندك؟ قال: فسكت ابن عبد الحكم ).
ومن تدبر في هذه الراوية علم أن كلام ابن عبد الحكم خرج مخرج المبالغة ... وما وافقه عليه أحد منهم في الحكم على جلّ مرويات المستخرجة بالكذب ... نعم الخطأ والشذوذ موجود  ... وفرق بينه وبين الكذب كبير ... وكم من حديث صحيح وصفه إمام  بالوضع أو الضعف فما تابعه على ذلك أحد ... وكم من عالم رمي بالكذب ... فما التفت لتلك التهمة إنسان ...
وكتاب اعتمده أئمة القرويين الذين كان دأبهم  " البحث عن ألفاظ الكتاب، وتحقيق ما احتوت عليه بواطن الأبواب، وتصحيح الروايات، وبيان وجوه الاحتمالات، والتنبيه على ما في الكلام من اضطراب الجواب، واختلاف المقالات، مع ما انضاف إلى ذلك من تتبع الآثار، وترتيب أساليب الأخبار، وضبط الحروف على حسب ما وقع في السماع، وافق ذلك عوامل الإعراب أو خالفها " = فليقل فيه من شاء ما شاء ... ومسائل مذهب مالك وأقواله وأسمعته ومروياته مضبوطة معلومة عندهم صحيحها وزائفها ...فليقل بعد ذلك من شاء ما شاء ... فقد قطع قول جهيزة قول كل خطيب.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ... ...
> فأف لهذا الغلو في الأئمة الذي يكون على حساب حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. كأن الواحد منهم لم يسمع حديث "من كذب علي متعمداً...".
> .


نعم أف لكل غلو ممن كان وكيفما كان ... وكما حذر العلماء من الكذب على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  = حذروا كذلك من ردّ ما صححه أهل العلم من حديثه ... وجعلوا هذا من الكذب عليه أيضا ... وقد وقع في هذا كثير ممن نسبوا أنفسهم - أو نسبهم غيرهم - للاستقلال والاجتهاد والتنوير ... وربما غلفوا ردّهم بالتأويل المستنكر.
قال القاضي عياض - رحمه الله - : ( لم يعتن بكتاب من كتب الفقه والحديث اعتناء الناس بالموطأ، فإن الموافق والمخالف أجمع على تقديمه وتفضيله وروايته، وتقديم حديثه وتصحيحه ).
ومما اشتهر بين طلبة العلم وسارت به الركبان قول الحافظ الذهبي : ( ..وإنَّ للموطأ لوقعًا في النفوس، ومهابة في القلوب لا يوازنها شئ ...).

----------


## الباجي

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من سلوك بسابس الأراسين.



> ... ... وقد تبين أن في الموطأ أحاديث منكرة متناً .


لم يتبن بعدُ هذا ... وإن كان المقصود الأحاديث الأربعة أو بعضها ... فقد سبق نقل قول حافظ المغرب : ( ( .. وليس منها حديث منكر ولا ما يدفعه أصل ) ... ولسنا - والله - ممن يقابل دعوى الإمام ابن عبد البر ... بدعوى صاحبنا ... ولكن للضرورات أحكام.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> وقد تبين أن في الموطأ أحاديث منكرة متناً .


سبق أن قلتُ إن هذا لم يتبين لنا بعد ... ثم ما دريتُ شخصيا مراد صاحبنا بالمنكرة ... فهم يطلقون المنكر  على عدة معانٍ ... فأيها يريد؟



> ... أما السند فمنه ما كان سنده ضعيفاً ومنه ما لم يكن له سند أصلاً. .


لم نعرف سبب الضعف ... فإن كان لوجود ضعيف فقد تقدم الجواب ... وإن كان لغير ذلك فليذكر حتى ينظر فيه طلبة العلم  ...
وما ليس له سند ذكر سنده الأئمة الأعلام ... حاشا ما علمه القاصي والداني ... وهذا قد أفرد بمصنفات ... ومن نصح نفسه وأراد نفع الناس ... فليبحث عن سبب قبول من تقدم للمراسيل ... وعن استعمالهم للبلاغات ... وعن رضاهم  بالمقطوع واستعمالهم له ...
ولو ذهبنا مذهب التعصب لأوردنا من أقوالهم = قولَ سفيان: " إذا قال مالك بلغني فهو إسناد قوي " ... وقولَ يحيي بن سعيد : " مرسلات مالك صحاح، قال يحيي : وكان بعض أصحابنا يقول: مرسلات مالك إسناد " وقولَ ابن وهب: " مالك والليث إسناد، وإن لم يسندا " ... الخ كلامهم  في هذا الباب ... ولكن  أتبع الإنصاف وأقول قولي السابق: وحفاظا على المنهج السوي يبقى ثبوت هذا كله منوطا بصحة السند عندنا ... فلا بدّ أن يوافق الخبر الخبر ...

----------


## الباجي

بسم الله.



> .. ...
> فمن أطلق القول بتصحيح كل ما في الموطأ فإما قد أطلق قولاً من غير تحقيق


هذه دعوى ... لنا أن نقابلها بمثلها ... فنقول: مَن زعم أن في الموطأ أحاديث مسندة ضعيفة ... فقد أبعد النجعة وتكلم فيما لم يحط به علما ... ثم إن من أطلق القول بصحة كل ما في الموطأ ... أو صحة كل الأحاديث المسندة فيه ... أقرب إلى هذا العلم وأهله ... مع ما في السيوطي من تساهل ... أو قرب عهد الشيخ عبد الله الجديع وتأخر زمانه ... ولهم في شهادات الأئمة الماضين سند وسلف وأي سلف ...

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.




> ... ...
>  أو غلبت عليه المذهبية.


من الممكن أن يصدق الناس هذا في حق القاضي عياض أو الزرقاني أو أي عالم من علماء المالكية ... ولكن ابن عبد البر يبعد منه ذلك ... أما مغلطاي والسيوطي ... فضلا عن غيرهم من الماضين ... فهم خارج دائرة المالكية ... آه نسيتُ ربما دخلوا في المعنى الأول ... أطلقوا قولا من غير تحقيق ... ربما صح ذلك ... فالتحقيق عزيز ... فضلا عن التنميق والتدقيق والترقيق والتوفيق.

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ... ...
> ... ... فإن فيه أحاديث ضعيفة وهّاها جمهور العلماء، كما ذكر الإمام ابن حزم الاندلسي. .


كلام ابن حزم هذا في كتابه مراتب الديانة ... ذكره غير واحد من المتأخرين ... وما رأينا أحدًا منهم ذكر هذه الأحاديث التي وهاها الجمهور ... بل رأينا السيوطي يورده في تدريبه ويخالفه في تنويره ... فهذا يشبه الجرح المبهم ... فالتوثيق مقدم عليه ...

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.




> ... ...
>  ... ... وليس كل حديث يحتج به إمام فهو صحيح، فقد يكون من باب الاحتجاج بالحديث الضعيف الخفيف الضعف إن لم يكن في الباب غيره .


هنا يحسن التفريق بين من كان إماما نقادًا مميزًا للصحيح من السقيم ... وبين من لا يحسن ذلك ... فالأول يعتبر استدلاله بالأثر ... والثاني شبه الريح ... والقيد من صاحبنا : إن لم يكن في الباب غيره = حسن ... ويبقى النظر في ذلك عمليا بالموطأ ... والمعروف من منهج مالك أنه كثير الانتقاد ...دقيق في الانتقاء ... لا يبلغ من الحديث إلا صحيحا ... ولا يروي إلا عن ثقة ... مجرب عليه تمييزه في الحديث ... فإذا شك في حديث طرحه كله ...  الخ  ما قيل في بيان منهجه ... فهل مثل هذا يحتج بالضعيف؟!!

----------


## الباجي

الحمد لله.



> ... ... وهذا مشهور عن الإمام أحمد ... .


وهل يلزم من هذا عمل مالك به؟



> ... ... وهو أعلم بالحديث من الإمام مالك بلا ريب ... .


كل الأئمة أعلم من مالك ... ومع هذا فقد كان مالك ثقة، مأمونا، ثبتا، فقيها، ورعا، حجة، عالما... ونجما من نجوم القمة ... وليس شيخًا يفتي ... وقد فطنت لغمزك المعهود ... فاحذر أن توصف ببغض أئمة السنة ... فقد علمتَ حكم من هذا حاله ... والله غالب على أمره ... وهو المستعان ... ومن يستعن بغيره لا يعان.

----------


## الباجي

اللهم عفوك ورضاك.
ومن النصوص النوادر في هذا عن غير المالكية المعتصبين لإمامهم = نص دلني عليه فاضل كريم من طلبة العلم المجيدين المجدين ... ممن أطمع أن ينفع الله به الأمة ...
قال الإمام الخطابي في معالمه وهو بصدد الحديث عن أثر سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه - في بيع التمر بالتمر : ( ... وقد تكلم بعض الناس في إسناد حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص، وقال: زيد - أبو عياش - روايه ضعيف.
ومثل هذا الحديث على أصل الشافعي لا يجوز أن يحتج به.
قال الشيخ: وليس الأمر على ما توهمه، وأبو عياش - هذا - مولى لبني زهرة معروف، وقد ذكره مالك في الموطأ، وهو لا يروي عن رجل متروك الحديث بوجه، وهذا من شأن مالك وعادته معلوم ...).
ونقل ما تقدم الإمام المنذري مسلما مرتضيًا له ... بل زاد بعده بأسطر قوله: ( ... هذا الإمام مالك قد أخرج حديثه في موطائه، مع شدة تحريه في الرجال ونقده، وتتبعه لأحوالهم ...).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

[استشكال]
جاء في المشاركة رقم 76:
[المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمّد الأمين  
أما زعم متأخري المالكية أن مالك يرى توثيق كل نساء موطأه فدعوى لا برهان لها. .]. 
قال الشيخ الباجي:
[تقدم قول الإمام يعقوب الفسوي : ( ... ومن كان من أهل العلم ونصح نفسه علم أن كل من وضعه مالك في موطائه وأظهر اسمه ثقة، تقوم به الحجة )].اهـ
إذا كان الإمام يعقوب الفسوي قد قيَّد عبارته بقوله: (وأظهر اسمه: ثقة).اهـ
فهل يصح الاستشهاد بها في سياق إطلاق عبارة الأخ محمد الأمين، والتي جاء فيها: (كل نساء موطأه).اهـ
وإلا فما معنى قول الفسوي: (وأظهر اسمه).اهـ
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## عالي الهمة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

لعل هذا الحديث يثري الموضوع لمزيد من الفوائد.

أخرج مَالِك عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ أَنَّ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ بَاعَ سِقَايَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ وَرِقٍ بِأَكْثَرَ مِنْ وَزْنِهَا فَقَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَنْهَى عَنْ مِثْلِ هَذَا إِلَّا مِثْلًا بِمِثْلٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ مُعَاوِيَةُ مَا أَرَى بِمِثْلِ هَذَا بَأْسًا فَقَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ مَنْ يَعْذِرُنِي مِنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ أَنَا أُخْبِرُهُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَيُخْبِرُنِي عَنْ رَأْيِهِ لَا أُسَاكِنُكَ بِأَرْضٍ أَنْتَ بِهَا ثُمَّ قَدِمَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ عَلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ فَكَتَبَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ إِلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ أَنْ لَا تَبِيعَ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا مِثْلًا بِمِثْلٍ وَزْنًا بِوَزْنٍ .

قال أبو عمر في الإستذكار ( 6/354 ) : لا أعلم هذه القصة روي أنها عرضت لمعاوية مع أبي الدرداء إلا من حديث زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار لم يروه من وجه آخر فيما علمت وليست محفوظة معروفة إلا لمعاوية مع عبادة بن الصامت .أهـ

هل اجاب أحد عن انكار ابن عبد البر لهذه الرواية ؟!

----------


## الحمادي

> هل اجاب أحد عن انكار ابن عبد البر لهذه الرواية ؟!



لم ينكر الإمام ابن عبدالبر أصل الحديث، وإنما رأى خطأ ذكر أبي الدرداء فيه
وأنَّ الصواب عبادة بن الصامت
ولهذا نظائر في الموطأ

----------


## تابع السلف

وللفائدة 
ذكر الشيخ عبد الله السعد هذا الإطلاق " أن كل متصل في الموطأ فهو صحيح" وكررها في الشريط الرابع من سلسلة دراسة الأسانيد 
وقد يجول بخاطري السؤال عن ذلك فجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن رجب

> وللفائدة 
> ذكر الشيخ عبد الله السعد هذا الإطلاق " أن كل متصل في الموطأ فهو صحيح" وكررها في الشريط الرابع من سلسلة دراسة الأسانيد 
> وقد يجول بخاطري السؤال عن ذلك فجزاكم الله خيرا


الاخوة قد خرجوا عن الموضوع من البداية ,,

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> لم ينكر الإمام ابن عبدالبر أصل الحديث، وإنما رأى خطأ ذكر أبي الدرداء فيه
> وأنَّ الصواب عبادة بن الصامت
> ولهذا نظائر في الموطأ


جزيت خيرا
يصح قولك بخصوص المتن وهو معلوم من كلام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله
ولكن سؤالي متوجه نحو الرواية وليس المتن ؟

فالرواية تعتبر منكرة بذكر أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه ولا يجوز أن تسمى هذه الرواية ( حديث صحيح ) لأنها غير مستوفية لشروط الحديث الصحيح !

أليس كذلك ؟

----------


## الحمادي

> أليس كذلك ؟



بل هو حديثٌ صحيح، وذكرُ أبي الدرداء خطأ
ولهذا نظائر في الموطأ
تكون رواية الموطأ معلة بعلة غير مؤثرة

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> وذكرُ أبي الدرداء خطأ


الخطأ ممن ؟

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> تكون رواية الموطأ معلة


إذن هي معلة !!

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> بعلة غير مؤثرة


كيف عرفنا العلة الغير مؤثرة ؟

أليس بروايات خارج الموطأ ؟!!

فلو كانت الروايات المؤيدة في الموطأ لقلنا بما تقول ولم تؤثر العلة في قبول هذه الرواية .

وأما غير ذلك فتبقى هذه الرواية معلة وإن ثبت متنها من مصنف أخر .
والله اعلم

----------


## الحمادي

سألتَ سؤالين:
س1/ ممن الخطأ؟ 
ج1/ يُبحَثُ في كلِّ حديث على حدة، فقد يكون الخطأ من الإمام مالك أو من غيره

س2/ إذن هي معلة؟ 
ج2/ نعم، ولكنها عللٌ غير مؤثرة على صحة الحديث
وفي صحيحي البخاري ومسلم أحاديث
انتُقِدت عليهما بعلل غير مؤثرة في صحة أصل الحديث، وأحاديث أخرى فيها علل 
مؤثرة في رأي المنتقِد

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

دع الصحيحان يا أخي
فقياسك قياسا مع الفارق
وكلامنا حول هذه الدعوى ( كل حديث موصول في الموطأ فهو حديث صحيح )
فـ( كل ) تشمل جميع الموصول الذي في الموطأ 
فهل رواية مالك عن زيد عن عطاء أن معاوية وأبي الدرداء ....الحديث  
يصح إدخالها في هذه العبارة ( كل حديث موصول في الموطأ فهو حديث صحيح )
ومصطلح ( حديث ) يعني  اسناد ومتن وليس متن فقط  .
فكيف وقد اضاف المدعي قوله ( موصول ) !
فلو قيل ( كل حديث ....) بدون ذكر موصول لسلمنا لصاحب القول , والله اعلم

----------


## الحمادي

لا فرق بين الصحيحين والموطأ من هذه الناحية
فإطلاق الصحة على جميع ما في الصحيحين دعوى، سواء ادعاها صاحبا الصحيح
أو غيرهما، وكذلك ادعاءُ صحة كلِّ موصولٍ في الموطأ

فكلاهما دعوى، والمراد بذلك من حيث الأغلب، والصحيحان لم يسلما من الانتقاد المؤثر
لبعض الألفاظ في أحاديثهما
وأما بعض العلل غير المؤثرة فوجودها في الصحيحين والموطأ= لا يُبطل الدعوى المذكورة
فإن أبطلتَها في الموطأ، فأبطلها في الصحيحين، ولا فرق

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> لا فرق بين الصحيحين والموطأ من هذه الناحية
> فإطلاق الصحة على جميع ما في الصحيحين دعوى، سواء ادعاها صاحبا الصحيح
> أو غيرهما، وكذلك ادعاءُ صحة كلِّ موصولٍ في الموطأ
> فكلاهما دعوى، والمراد بذلك من حيث الأغلب، والصحيحان لم يسلما من الانتقاد المؤثر
> لبعض الألفاظ في أحاديثهما
> وأما بعض العلل غير المؤثرة فوجودها في الصحيحين والموطأ= لا يُبطل الدعوى المذكورة
> فإن أبطلتَها في الموطأ، فأبطلها في الصحيحين، ولا فرق


ما اسميته بدعوى حول تلقي صحيحي البخاري ومسلم بالقبول هي دعوى للأمة متمثلة في علماءها سابقا ولاحقا .

وأما الدعوى الخاصة بالموطأ فهي دعوى رجل أو رجلين أو غيرهما وإن علا شأن أحدهما ودنئ شأن الأخر !
فـــــــــلا ســــــــــــــ  واء 
والله المستعان

----------


## الحمادي

لا بأس.. لندع الكلام في موطأ مالك مؤقتاً

ما جوابك عن الأحاديث المنتقدة على الصحيحين بعلل مؤثرة؟
وما جوابك عن الأحاديث المنتقدة فيهما بعلل غير مؤثرة؟
هل تخلُّ تلك الانتقادات بدعوى صحة هذين الكتابين وصحة ما فيهما من أحاديث؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ما اسميته بدعوى حول تلقي صحيحي البخاري ومسلم بالقبول هي دعوى للأمة متمثلة في علماءها سابقا ولاحقا .
> وأما الدعوى الخاصة بالموطأ فهي دعوى رجل أو رجلين أو غيرهما وإن علا شأن أحدهما ودنئ شأن الأخر !
> فـــــــــلا ســــــــــــــ  واء والله المستعان


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا كلامٌ غريبٌ جدًّا؛ فلم تجمع الأمَّة على صحَّة كلِّ ما في الصَّحيحين من الأحاديث وتلقِّي كل أحاديثها بالقبول، بل حصل الإجماع على الجملة، كما قال ذلك غير واحد من أهل الفن.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالأمر على هذا سواء.

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

يا رعاكما الله لا تخلطا بين التلقي بالقبول وبين الجزم بالصحة للمتون والاسانيد .

فلم يقل أحد من أهل العلم أن كـــــــل احاديث الصحيحين صحيحة سنداً ومتناً بإطلاق .

بل تجدهم يقولون : كل ما في الصحيحين صحيح إلا أحرف يسيرة انتقدها بعض الائمة .
والتلقي بالقبول هو للمتون بخاصة , وما تُكلم فيه قد صح من طرق أخرى عندهما أو عند غيرهما .
وأما حديث خلق التربة عند مسلم فقد عوارض بما في البخاري فلا يؤثر ذلك في التلقي بالقبول .

وأما الدعوى القائلة ( كـــــل حديث موصول في الموطأ هو حديث صحيح ) فلا تستقيم بحال لأن الدعاوى تدعي الكل أي أن كل ما أتصل اسناده في الموطأ خلا من الضعفاء والعلة والشذوذ وهذه الدعاوى لا تطابق الواقع مع التبجيل الكامل للإمام مالك وموطأ العظيم وهما براء من هذه الدعوى , والله اعلم

----------


## الحمادي

الحمد لله، إذن هما سواء (ابتسامة)
وأنا أدعي صحة هذه الدعوى، وهي أنَّ (كل) الموصولات في الموطأ صحيحة
و لفظة (كل)  يجوز الاستثناء منها كما لا يخفى
والمستثنى من هذا العموم هي الأحاديث المعلة بعلل مؤثرة
وأما المثال الذي ذكرته فهو غير ناقض للدعوى المذكورة؛ لأن العلة فيه 
علة غير مؤثرة على أصل الحديث

----------


## ابن رجب

وأما الدعوى القائلة ( كـــــل حديث موصول في الموطأ هو حديث صحيح ) فلا تستقيم بحال لأن الدعاوى تدعي الكل أي أن كل ما أتصل اسناده في الموطأ خلا من الضعفاء والعلة والشذوذ وهذه الدعاوى لا تطابق الواقع مع التبجيل الكامل للإمام مالك وموطأ العظيم وهما براء من هذه الدعوى , والله اعلم[/quote]


إذن ما الصحيح في الدعوى ؟

----------


## ابن رجب

> الحمد لله، إذن هما سواء (ابتسامة)
> وأنا أدعي صحة هذه الدعوى، وهي أنَّ (كل) الموصولات في الموطأ صحيحة
> و لفظة (كل)  يجوز الاستثناء منها كما لا يخفى
> والمستثنى من هذا العموم هي الأحاديث المعلة بعلل مؤثرة
> وأما المثال الذي ذكرته فهو غير ناقض للدعوى المذكورة؛ لأن العلة فيه 
> علة غير مؤثرة على أصل الحديث



أحسنت ياشيخ عبدالله ,,,

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> الحمد لله، إذن هما سواء (ابتسامة)
> وأنا أدعي صحة هذه الدعوى، وهي أنَّ (كل) الموصولات في الموطأ صحيحة
> و لفظة (كل)  يجوز الاستثناء منها كما لا يخفى
> والمستثنى من هذا العموم هي الأحاديث المعلة بعلل مؤثرة
> وأما المثال الذي ذكرته فهو غير ناقض للدعوى المذكورة؛ لأن العلة فيه 
> علة غير مؤثرة على أصل الحديث


على مصطلح أهل المصطلح قد جانبت الحق .
وأما إن كان لك مصطلح يخصك (  وقد كثرت اليوم المصطلحات المحدثة ) يصح عندك ما تقول !!

ولله الحمد والمنة

----------


## الحمادي

> على مصطلح أهل المصطلح قد جانبت الحق .
> وأما إن كان لك مصطلح يخصك (  وقد كثرت اليوم المصطلحات المحدثة ) يصح عندك ما تقول !!
> ولله الحمد والمنة



عفواً بارك الله فيك
مشاركاتك هنا مماراةٌ مملَّة، وقد اجتهدتُ في بيان حجتي بالأسلوب المناسب
فإن كان لديك جوابٌ علميٌ فتفضَّل به
وإلا فأستأذنك

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> عفواً بارك الله فيك
> مشاركاتك هنا مماراةٌ مملَّة، وقد اجتهدتُ في بيان حجتي بالأسلوب المناسب
> فإن كان لديك جوابٌ علميٌ فتفضَّل به
> وإلا فأستأذنك


تفضل مأذونا لك
وأسال الله أن يتوب عليك من المشاركة في المراءات المملة !

----------


## ابن رجب

> تفضل مأذونا لك
> وأسال الله أن يتوب عليك من المشاركة في المراءات المملة !


اخانا ما الذي تريد الوصول له ؟

----------


## وطني الجميل

فائدة: الشيخ سليم الهلالي خرج أحاديث الموطأ برواية يحيى الليثي التي عدد أحاديثه 1858وقسمها إلى صحيح وضعيف فبلغ عدد الأحاديث  الضعيفة من مرفوعات وموقوفات وبلاغات ومراسيل ,-333- (18%) فيما بلغ عدد الصحيح منها 1524 (82%)
https://ia801506.us.archive.org/28/i...961n/a961n.pdf
https://ia801500.us.archive.org/14/i...962n/a962n.pdf
وهذان الكتابان نحتاجهما للشاملة.

----------

